# [UaVS] The Silver Door IC



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2002)

'Thelaru 'acli burned. Not with the quick burn of the flame, but the embers and slow burn of a
bellows left unattended for days. Beneath the surface, under the cooling ash, plots thickened. The Eight Great Houses had been at War for a period of several months, this long in the coming. The Civil War was quick and extremely brutal, leaving nearly half of the Drow dead. The commoners have taken to hiding, as the current political situation seems uncertain, and life is never easy, even in the most stable of times.

House Salurath had laid claim to much of the city in the unrest following the Death of Queen Amphoria III, High Priestess of Lolth. This new First House seems almost untouched by the recent Civil War. Duchess Yerillya IV seeks the position of High Priestess of Lolth, but so far the Goddess has not given Sign of her Favor. Salurath 
Has recently made alliance with the Githzerei and Githyanki in the City a priority, as Ullreath's alliance with the Illithids seems to have them worried a bit, if not too much.
The two Gith races, while hating one another, seem content to put aside their Eternal War in the light of the news of a massive Illithid force numbering in the hundreds with thousands of Grimlock and Goblin slaves at the ready to join with Salurath. 

House Ullreath, the House of Queen Amphoria and once the First House, now lays a shattered Ruin. Ullreath barely survives, seemingly abandoned by Lolth's Favor.
The remaining Ullreathans now seek alliance with other Races, most notably with the Illithid of the Moaning Waste to the North. This has earned them the enmity of Githyanki and Githzerei in the City, but the Illithid offer the best terms and hopes for Ullreath to regain its former Status.

House Ferach hides amongst the glory of its former territories; its allegiance to the Queen now a liability in the wake of her destruction. Ferach now seeks alliance with Veroyllu, although its Countess is scornful of Duke Alfertaich's offers to make her his Concubine as a condition of the Partnership. Ferach is a desperate House, as Salurath seems ready to crush them in another blow that would Shatter the fragile cease-fire that currently rules in 'Thelaru 'acli. Duchess Rimphoria was a feared and respected Leader, but hers was a House made of cards at this point. She seemed unnaturally collected and focused, considering her predicament.

House Cessulli waits for the moment to strike, poised like a trapdoor spider beneath its door, expecting a fateful misstep by an unwary centipede. Overtures of alliance from Ferach and Albenashu have met with silence. Slave trade with the Derro and Kuo-Toa is brisk, as Cessulli is buying slaves in the hundreds; these disappear into its Dungeons and are never seen again. What waits beneath Ulro Cessulli is a question that many would like answered.

House Veroyllu openly defy Lolth's remaining Priestess', showing their allegiance to Graz'zt, and Duke Alfertaich laughed at the matriarchy dominating the other Houses, while his female House members willingly serves his whims and orders. Veroyllu houses many Tieflings and Fey'ri, as its Nobles openly consort with Fiends. Many are the males that have flocked to the protection of Alfertaich, who offers protection from the Matriarchy of normal Drow Society. However strong, Veroyllu had better tread lightly, for while the other Houses war with one another on matters of trade or territory, Female Dominance is a subject that the other Houses all agree upon, and they will hardly allow it to be abolished without a very big fight.

House Resperetch lies obliterated, nearly all of its Lands scorched by Elemental Magic released by House Ferach. Some hope remains, though, as Resperetch has a contingent of nearly 500 in an outlying Stronghold. No word has come from them since before the War, and the House is mounting an expedition to bring them word of what has transpired in the City.

House Albenashu seems ready to ascend to Power, smiling openly at Salurath, yet waging a secret trade war against the New First House. Albenashu has strong ties to the Duergar of Clan Boroch and to the Orcs of the Black Rift. Rumor of an army of Grey Dwarfs and Orcs camped in the Caverns off of the Great Way (merchant road) near Lake Entaric are unconfirmed, as House Albenashu controls the road to the lake. 

House Bezevene, smallest of the Eight Great Houses. Losing a full 75% of it's Drow Warriors in the War (siding with Resperetch and Ullreath against Salurath), Bezevene has dug deep into it's Coffers to hire Mercenaries to round out its Army. Rumors of an alliance with Genthreoll, the Troll-King pervades talk of Bezevene, although this remains uncertain. If true, Bezevene might be able to survive it's current precarious position.

The Minor Houses hide, ally or swear new allegiance  with haste or shore up their walls in the aftermath of last month's Warfare. Desperate Adventurers seek out Magic and Power in the Hinterlands
or amidst the ruins of once Great Houses.
Amid the rubble of the Foreigner's Quarter, Shadowy forms move and war with one another. Duergar Slave-Traders ply their wares to Illithids and the representatives of beings even more foul. Fiend-Touched Sorcerers and Githzerei Monks warily regard each other and any Drow near at hand. Such was the way of the City, such was its state.
And into Thelaru 'acli walked the Lich Hespericht, with her army of Undead, claiming a portion of the old Royal Lands as her own. Such were strange times indeed.


*************************************************

"Duchess Ferach leaned forward on her Chair, the Obsidian of the armrests nearly indistinguishable from her own ebony skin. It was hard to see where the bas-relief of the Throne ended and the intricate jewelry on her arms began.
To the assembled members of the House, she seemed a Spider, poised for the attack.

Grolvus fidgeted, he wanted away, the Duchess was Evil. Grolvus was nervous, he wanted much gold, much jewels, but often he questioned his decision to serve the Drow. Perhaps he should have stayed in Unkermark, the Goblin City where he was reared. No matter, there was no escaping service to a House once you joined. Grolvus hated standing here, no…he…he was dutiful and awaited the Duchess. They could read your thoughts. They Were True Evil. A series of pokes from Arngen, the only Drow Grolvus trusted, told him of his peril unless he was still. He stilled as only his Folk could.

Arngen poked the Bugbear in the side with his finger. Two quick pokes followed by a three fingered press 'Stop-Silent' in the Drow Silent Tongue, The bugbear stopped fidgeting, realizing his peril perhaps. Arngen threw a sidelong glance at Gentaria…why did that Bitch come to the Summons. Arngen hated her more than any other Ferach, and he hated most. A weak-willed brat, in her sister's shadow, although she was a talented Cleric, was Gentaria. Arngen saw whatever the Duchess wanted from him as a chance to better his lot in the House. Oh, to have been born into House Saerenlu, where the Females knew their proper place…Careful, he thought to himself, the Duchess was not known as the Lady of Secrets for nothing. An accomplished Sorceress as well as a Priestess of the Spider Queen, Rimphoria was renowned and feared throughout the City as a diviner of Secrets of the Mind. Arngen smiled, though he stood still all the while. Yes, the dutiful Servant suited him, for a time at least.

Gentaria fumed, although she said absolutely nothing. Arngen was here as well. What did Mother need with that pathetic male. Some day Enraela would rule House Ferach, and then she would be her Second. Then Arngen would die a slow death at her hands.
She and Enraela were more than adequate for whatever Mother needed. Perhaps along with the Hobgoblin standing to her right, someone had to die for the House, and she didn't plan on dying any time soon. Yes, the brute and his kind were a necessary acquiesce to the Situation (as the Nobles referred to the viscous Civil War that stilled smoldered, if not flared within their Society). Gentaria had admiration for the Brutes, much like she held for her beloved Spiders, although a Hobgoblin was far less useful or important than a Spider, of course. A scuttling in her long white hair brought a smile to Gentaria's face.  The Crolvus (a small pet spider common to the Drow Nobles, about the size of a black widow) had just mated. Another minor movement must be the last throes of the male, as she sank her fangs into him. Gentaria grinned inwardly, yes, Spiders knew how to deal with males, and they were good for only two things. Propagating the species and then Dying. 

Brogark blanched, though he did not move, the smells in the Throne room were disgusting. Incense, he hated incense. The smoke dulled the nose, which should be ever ready for the smell of the assassin, the all too quick scent of encroaching fire, the putrid stench of the Troglodyte. Looking about him, Brogark saw a Bugbear that he did not know. A big one was he, he also seemed to be having a hard time standing still; that was bad, and as the last person to disrupt Rimphoria's Court ended up slowly being flayed alive, the bugbear had better shape up. Near at hand was a Drow that Brogark feared almost as much as Rimphoria, Enraela Ferach, the sadistic daughter of the Duchess. Brogark knew of her recent failed mission in the Caverns of Borog, where her party was ambushed and nearly killed by the Troglodyte tribe that laired there. He knew, too, of the fate of her brother (who had been one of the more sensible Drow (if that was possible) that he had met .At least he was a Warrior Brogark thought as he looked on.

Enraela waited like the Priestess she was. Composure was one of her better traits, as well as an unnatural ability to know when people were plotting against her. Her little sister stood nearby, her adoration useful for the time being. Her hatred of males was amusing, if not practical. Arngen waited nearer still, the smell of him still upon her from their trysting just prior to the Summons. His 'Hound', as she referred to the Bugbear, stood in front and to the left of him, a look of fear displayed upon his brutish features. Perhaps he was not as stupid as she had thought. Brogark and his Second were there as well. Enraela liked nobody, least of all a Hobgoblin, yet she saw his worth, and admired his dedication to the House. She would make sure that he was still around when she ascended to power. When she ascended to power, that had a nice ring to it. Mother had no plans to relinquish her throne as of now, but things change, things progress, so Lolth taught. Conflict and Strife were the natural Order. Perhaps one day Mother would have an accident or make a fatal mistake during a Ceremony. Enraela would be there to step in. Smiling wickedly to herself, the Priestess looked up as a spindly male entered and approached the throne. It was Wesellu, the disgusting little Wizard that had been Yrtchull's closest ally. She knew he plotted her Death, yet his fear of her kept him from acting. Like all males, he was dull and placid. That would be his downfall, as she would relish torturing him before a very slow death, once she had caught him and all of his other Conspirators in the circle of males who had been plotting her own demise. For now, she would let him live; he served the House dutifully, at least.

Wesellu approached nervously, the Duchess was a Cruel and fickle Female, if not an irrational one. She had seen the Wisdom of his Dream. She knew that his inclusion was necessary, since it was his Dream in the first place that began this Mission. The Dream: Wesellu remembered it vividly, the river, the stairs of darkest green, extending upwards so long it seemed that they went on Forever, the Silver Door…
The door was the Key': the Philosopher's Stone in all of this. Whatever waited beyond the Door, calling to him, that was what would save Ferach, he knew it.
Thinking back to his Audience yesterday, Wesellu quailed a moment then moved forward again.
Rimphoria had listened to him and had even seemed interested. The Audience he had been granted just after his Dream was the most terrified that he had ever had, the Duchess listened, her fingers idly caressing her 'Displeasure', the infamous knife (some say forged from the Souls of the Damned in the Abyss) that she had used thousands of times over the years on those gaining her Disfavor. The floor in front of her Throne was slick with blood, this staining his boots as he stood and told her of the Dream, it's details, even the parts that seemed odd and disjointed. When he had finished, the Duchess had spoke, a quiet and succinct sentence.
'Well, this intrigues me, take a small group, say 7 others, and explore this Dream of yours, Seer.' 
Wesellu was ecstatic, he would show the Duchess his worth, and the Dream would prove his Step-Stone to power. And that's when the Duchess shattered his Reverie.
'My daughter Enraela will lead this expedition, you will advise her. You may go now.'
This was an Order, no matter how casually spoken, and Wesellu hastened to go. 
Enraela, who had so recently murdered her own brother to facilitate her own escape from an enemy.
Wesellu had no illusions about his own chances of survival on this mission should things go badly. Wesellu glanced about at the assembled group, he did not Lead them, yet his was the Fault should things go badly. The Duchess waved a finger and a massive form stepped from the back of the room, moving up to stand beside her Throne. It was Jikull, the Half-Ogre Gladiator that Rimphoria favored (some say in a very Carnal manner as well). The brute looked at the assembled group and then his eyes settled on Vitrene Ferach.

Vitrene's eyes rolled back and forth, he wanted out of the Chamber. He felt like a Spider trapped in an even bigger Spider's web. The Duchess had 'invited' him along on some mission or other, obviously because she knew of his feelings about her and her Damned Spider Goddess. Vitrene was going to leave this very morning, a place in House Saerenlu assured, as he had several important bits of information on Ferach's Holdings. Now he was doomed, probably to Die in an 'accident' like the one that killed the Duchess' son Yrtchull last week. Gods, this was going to turn out badly.

The Duchess finally spoke, dissipating the palpable tension in the Chamber.
Several Nobles edged closer quietly, for to miss her words (and she liked to whisper in a barely audible voice so as to have excuse for torturing those who weren't paying attention to her) was Death. "We have an Opportunity," the group listened, rapt.
"Our fine Wizard here," this said with Distaste, indicating Wesellu, "has Divined that within a Smertcha (a common word for the Grey Dwarves, it also means Vermin) Ruin down the Hogrelk River lies something that might turn our Fortunes as a House around. As you all know, since the Death of our Beloved Queen, Ferach has not fared well. Treacherous Salurath has claimed much of our Rightful Lands, our Attack on Resperetch drained resources and many hungry eyes look to Ferach as the next to fall. I would have it otherwise, and so, I have decided to act upon Wesellu's Dream."
The Duchess took in the group before her.

"Enraela and Gentaria are my Beloved daughters, and Priestesses of the Holy Mother Lolth, and thus they are in charge of this Mission. Arngen Delushani and his 'Companion'…" A Noble leaned in and whispered something, "Ah, Grolvus (this said with distaste for the harsh word on her tongue) will accompany for Scouting and Stealth.
I have been told as well, that Arngen has Maps showing many features regarding the Path. Do not fail me, or our House, Arngen.
Wesellu, of course, knows the Signs and Features of the Dream, and thus of the Mission. 
 "Ah my Brogark." Rimphoria smiled wickedly, "My dutiful Hobgoblin Captain shall accompany to ensure that things go well. He is an accomplished Warrior, Loyal to our House with conviction that I sometimes wish you all (she gestures to the assembled Drow) showed. No matter, with him along I feel more confident in a successful outcome.
But I believe that some addition is in order."
Rimphoria turned a Baleful eye upon one Male Drow busy skulking near the back of the group, with several Female Guards standing behind him.
"Ah, Vitrene, my Nephew, you too, I believe, will go on this Mission to ensure that the interests of the House are met. I have recently heard rumors of unrest in several areas within my House. I would hope that you can inform me of any traitors, do you feel up to this?" Rimphoria fingered her ever-present Displeasure visibly, the knife slick with blood from the last victim (who still twitched and moaned in the background, where he was discarded for her later attentions).
"Yes, my Beloved Duchess," Vitrene steadied himself, regaining his composure, bowing and then standing straight at attention once again.
"Good, well, just in case there are any Traitors within the group…" The form of Jikull stepped down from the Platform, moving to stand directly behind a visibly pale Vitrene.
"Jikull, make sure that Vitrene returns intact from this Mission, you will be well rewarded." There was such a lewd cast to the last statement that even the unsubtle Bugbear raised a startled brow.
"Yes, my Mistress" was the Half-Ogre's reply.

Rimphoria sighed and waved her hand. "Leave my Presence now." Urtoth will give you the details of the Mission."

The form of Urtoth the Seneschal stepped forward, his manner brusque. "Follow me, and do keep up."


Following the Servant out of the Chamber, the group passes several contingents of soldiers shoring up holes in the wall, or replacing flagstones in the floors and chambers. These were tough times, and everyone was expected to help wherever the House needed.
After a long walk of nearly 20 minutes, they had wended their way down several staircases, a few unknown even to Enraela and Gentaria. Ending in a small chamber lit dimly by phosphorescent fungi, the Seneschal turned once again to the assembled group.
"I don't have to tell all of you how important this Mission may be to the House. Do not fail the Mistress."
Urtoth indicated several packs near a small iron door. Take these packs, they contain additional gear. As well, there is a boat waiting at the Quay on the Hogrelk River. The tunnel past that door will take you out under the Outer Wall and into the cover of the Lerondyl Forest (a Giant Mushroom forest to the South of the City). The River trip is an estimated 40 Miles, and several of you possess the skills need ed to Navigate it. Besides that, we have a Boatman at the river already to Pilot for you. May Lolth be with you."
Urtoth turns and departs, leaving you all with the sound of dripping water and the pungent smell of Mold.


Each of you receives the following Gear Package
Backpack containing
1 Week Trail Rations, 2 Water skins (full),
4 torches, 2 flasks of oil,
Tinder Twigs (6), 50' spidersilk rope & grapnel,
1 potion cure moderate wounds 2D8+3 (clearly labeled)
1 potion cure light wounds 1D8+1 (clearly labeled)


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

Grolvus loped forward, poking a silent 'come on' into Arngen's shoulder as he passed.  The bugbear snatched up a pack, swinging it easily onto his shoulder as he stepped over to the door, placing his hand on the latch.  It was much better to have the task before him, to have something he could sink his fangs into, than to sit and worry about what might happen to him.  

And it was probably a lot safer being out in front scouting than being anywhere near the drow - especially the females.  How Arngen could stand them was beyond Grolvus.  He supposed females always did have that way about them that could make you lose your senses, even if they _were_ just as likely to torture and kill you as to deliver pleasure.

The hulking goblinoid turned to Enraela, stooping his massive frame to appear more subservient just as much as to simply fit through the drow-made door.  

"By your leave, Mistress?" he requested permission in his growling, goblin-tongued accent.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

"You honor me, Duchess," murmered Brogark.  "I will bring glory to your House."

The hobgoblin kept his eye on the bugbear...  he didn't trust the bigger goblinoid, and was wary of him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 26, 2002)

Enraela Ferach smoothed down the folds of her dark traveling vestaments, decorated here and there only with embroidered silver spiders at the edges.  She appeared muted and subdued as always, missing the usual finery that a Ferach would wear, especially a Second of the house when she traveled on a mission.  Gentaria and the others could indulge in their youthful vanity all they wished.  Enraela had moved on to more important things.

Even so, the older drow woman had an exotic tinge to her looks, even for a drow.  There was beauty in that gentle curve of her lips, the rise of her cheekbones, and the slight tilt to her vibrantly lavender eyes.  Perhaps in another lifetime, another culture, Enraela would be considered a tender beauty, but those who knew her, knew that those calm soft lips could twist into a virulent smirk or sneer of pleasure while she twisted the knife deep into her latest victim.  Those who knew her, knew that such beauty was poisonous.

Surreptitiously taking a deep breath, Enraela could still smell the musky scent of Arngen on her body, wafting over her and tantalizing the senses.  What was it about that male that made her want to thrust him in the nearest alcove and rip every piece of cloth from his body?  Run her tongue along those muscled curves to capture more of that heady masculine taste...Sink her teeth into that delectable dark flesh...

No.  

She was not like her mother, the lusty fool who found pleasure in disgusting creatures such as the half-ogre, who one day, Enraela was sure, would find that her indulgence in lust would lead to her timely end.

Enraela was not of that path.  Nothing would dominate her, no animal lust, or youthful impatience.  Ferach would be the First House...and in time she would be the new Duchess...only patience and wisdom were needed to reach her final goal.

"Hound," the woman ordered in that calm husky voice to the bugbear, a voice that sounded equally frightening even at its most sensuous.  "Scout ahead while we walk in case any...traitors...have trapped our path."  Her lavender eyes flickered over the assembled group, lingering perhaps on someone in particular.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

IC: Jikull bows to his mistress and smiles inward at the thought of having her two lovely daughters under his control. They would stay in line and be 'safe' but safety is a relative term when it comes to the underdark. Lessons learned in the gladiator pit taught him that first come first serve is true above as it is down here. "If they survive what do I gain?" he thought "Longer life and glory? I can live with that"


Moving to be in arms reach of the daughters as well as keeping a wary eye on his charge Vitrene is never one quick leap away from him. The children come first but then again the Duchess has more to spare but this skinny drow has value and for that he must stay alive.

Keeping the pack firmly on his shoulders he takes out his flamberge and rests it on his shoulders, slowly he runs a finger down the blade to test it's sharpness. It draws blood and he lets it flow down the blade. "How long till i can plunge it into the heart of mine enemies however multitude they are here?". His face a looking like it is carved from granite. His gate keeping up with the drow women, ignoring their prattle and curses as they walk deeper into the underdark...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

Grolvus nodded in acquiesence to Enraela's command rather than draw more attention to himself with a verbal response.  He'd already opened his maw more than he should have.

The bugbear hunched even lower if that was possible.  His yellow fur looked pale as death in the dim, barely-there fungus-light of the chamber, though it was mostly covered by the ebon tunic bearing House Ferach's emblem.  Even moreso, as the beastial goblinoid pulled his velvety grey cloak about himself, he seemed to be pulled right into the very shadows themselves - aside from the yellow ears and looming emerald eyes that peered out from under his black mane, of course.

Those eyes always seemed to glow, capturing whatever light there was, as they did now when Grolvus cast a last, imploring look at Arngen before turning to open the portal.  The bugbear lifted the latch and swung the door delicately, acting ever so much like the bull in the china shop.  He always acted that way - perhaps it was because of the way his nearly seven-foot, thick-limbed frame towered over the drow, out-massing them to the point where they might break if he so much as breathed too hard.  Maybe too it was that he wanted to appear as least like the beast they took him for as possible.

Or it could have in fact been simply another way to deflect their attention.

Without any circumstance, Grolvus loped through the doorway and into the tunnel, slipping into the shadows in a way that was so much at odds with his size.  Falling snow might have made more sound.  But the bugbear still felt he was being too loud, drawing too much attention - not from whatever enemies might be out there, but from the 'companions' behind him.

How he wanted to just keep on running!  The drow might never find him, but whether they did or not, the consequences for Arngen would probably be unpleasant.  No, he would stay, that he'd already decided.  But where to place his loyalties, that was the question.  Drow machinations were too complicated!  Arngen would know what to do.  Yes, he would do whatever Arngen said...

No, wait!  They could -

The Duchess, yes.  Grolvus would obey the Duchess' every command.  She wanted the mission a success, and her daughters safe.  The bugbear was committed to those tasks above all others.

Grolvus paused, glancing behind him with a shiver.  He hoped they were reading the right thoughts...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Arngen removed all the extra equipment and placed it on his own pack, it was no use carrying two sacks for his own equipment. Drawing his hand crossbow, he sneaked after Grolvus.
He quickly hand-signed to the rest of the gathered group _I don't trust him_.
Just before disappearing out of the doorway, he winked knowingly at Enraela.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2002)

Grolvus sensed nothing hostile in the passage ahead, which was covered in a moss that gave off a faint yellow cast. Noting the growth, Grolvus was releaved to confirm that it was just Forga (Light), a rather common growth that was, in fact, beneficial to his Sight, granting those gifted with the 'Eyes of the Dark' greater range. The passge was littered with the bones of the dead, looking like nothing so much as a battlefield. Such a walkway had hazards, for to be silent was almost impossible, so dense were the remnants of lives now lost to the ages.
Worms and flesh beetles crawled and scuttled throughout, searching for some tidbit, some morsel of sustenance, pursued everywhere by spiders, both tiny and larger (though none so large as you hand). The regalia and finery of the long-dead Drow was absent, now mulched into a grey sludge that covered their forms, an odd bit of Armor of a Sword-Hilt poking out here and there.
The passage loomed off into the darkness, waiting only for the feet of those charged with a Sacred task to traverse it.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 28, 2002)

Nervously fingering the golden amulet hanging from his neck, Wesellu peered into the corridor the now opened iron door revealed. 

He finally had been given a chance to follow through on his Dreams, and yet he had been simultaneously placed in a position of extreme danger. 

Speaking of danger, Wessellu warily looked at Enraela from the corner of his eye. I wonder if there was any chance at all for a safe return from this mission, he mused to himself. 

No, wait. I haven't pursued this Dream this far only to see it slip from my hands. I'll make sure it stays mine. Whatever the costs. And then I will finally be more than a lowly Seer among many. They will all have to recognize my greatness after this!

A small smirk creased his lips as he continued to finger his amulet, somewhat lost in thought.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2002)

The passage was littered with debris, more as the party went along. Bones and the detritus of the Dead became intermixed with strands of webbing as thick as rope. Ahead, in the 12' high tunnel waited a mass of webbing. Sitting at the center of the webs was the form of a huge bloated Spider.
A cold radiance came off of the Arachnid, the chill of the Grave. before the eyes of the assembled adventurers, the bodies of the fallen rose up, mismatched skeletons bearing rusted and pitted blades, holding tarnished shields.
Into the minds of each member of the group crept dark tendrils of thought _'There is no passage here, only Death...turn back or you will feel the taste of my fangs in your sweet tender flesh.'_
Enraela, Gentaria and Vitrene recognize the creature as a Cerukal, an Undead Spider Guardian created Ages ago by House Ferach as a Guardian for their secret paths and portals.
The Thing seems to be expecting something, clearly peering at Enraela. The (15 or so) Skeletal Drow have made no move towards your group, though their fleshless grins seem almost eager to 'Gift' you with their eternal company, inviting you to join them in Undeath...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

OOC: Wherever the priestess moves i move one step beside her. If she is attacked i move to be in front of her and protect her at alll costs...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 28, 2002)

Arngen puts away his crossbow and draws the shortsword from his side. 
"By the Mistress of Spiders! Somebody tell me it's supposed to be there!"

He keeps looking around, sword ready, making sure none of the skeletons or the spider close one him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 29, 2002)

The Priestess of Lolth moved forward, brushing the half-ogre and Arngen aside with the bare brushing of her fingers.  Her dark violet eyes gleamed with a glow, but it was not of fear.  

Soft, husky, her voice echoed over the scratch of the bones and the quick breaths of her companions.  "For Ferach do we serve, for Lolth do we Live."

One silver brow twitched slightly.  "The males are a bit jumpy...but what can you expect.  They are...after all...males."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2002)

The great white bloated form of the Cerukal shifts, backing up and crawling up the web to sit upon the Ceiling above the Web. The Skeletons stand down, moving to the sides of the passage, then, after a slight vibatory quiver, the fall back to the floor, piles of ancient bones once again.The Webbing seems to shimmer and fade, showingan empty Passage.The Cerukal speaks,_'By the Leave of She Who Hungers and Spins Eternal, you are free to pass,Priestess, as are all who travel with you.'_ The Spider's gaze lingers for long seconds upon the male Drow, as if it were thinking of breaking it's ancient Pact,causing shivers to run up and down their spines, but then it looks away and seems unconcerned with the party of travellers. The Path lies open, and on the other side of the Cerukal can be seen the bodies of many more recent Dead.Drow warriors of at least 3 Houses have all contributed to the 'Floor' of the passage, many of these still bearing their gear and weaponry.The Cerukal seems unconcerned with them.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2002)

Arngen shrugs his shoulders as the arachnid lets them pass. He sheathes his blade and passes through the doorway.
He rummages through a couple of the dead bodies on the other side, seeing if there would be something useful.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 29, 2002)

Enraela moved forward, picking her way carefully among the littered bodies and bones to stand beside the Arngen.  Her eyes watched him with a mix of curiousity and perhaps something else as he rummaged through the bodies for useful items.  Beyond that her interest wasn't in the weapons, but in any letters or communications that the warriors might have carried, anything that might prove politically useful.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 29, 2002)

Letting out an involuntary breath that he had not even realized he was holding, Wesellu relaxed as the Drow Priestess dismissed the Cerukal. 

As Enraela and Arngen begin shifting through the bodies, Wesellu picks a body at random and begins to look through its pockets for anything of marginal interest.

You never could tell what might be useful one day.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2002)

Digging through the remnants of what was obviously once a raiding party (House Resperetch, it looks most likely), the three Drow unearth little of interest.It seem that someone else may have picked over the remains prior.
Arngen finds a few coins (5 GP), while Enraela unearths a small Dagger in a black sheath,the hilt set with tiny Bloodstones.
Wesellu finds nothing to interest him, and much to disturb him, as these Drow seem to have had the Life sucked out of them by some Necromancy, their faces contorted into horrible grimaces.
A long litter-strewn passageway awaits.
Perhaps 100 feet past the Web of the Cerukal, the passage seems to grow lighter, perhaps their is a greater cocentration of the Light-Giving-Fungus.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2002)

"Nothing, Mistress. Either their companions 'cleaned' the bodies or one of our House has been here before."
Arngen gets up and dusts his hands, careful to do it in some other direction than Enraela is at. He then sneaks again to the front of the group and ahead of the rest.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 30, 2002)

Grolvus stepped with exquisite care that seemed quite odd for such a large, beastial creature.  He made sure not to step on any spiders, for that was tantamount to inviting his own death, or to disturb too many of the bones, for waking the dead was bad luck.  The undead they had just passed were ill-omen enough already.

Besides, the bugbear thought to himself as he worked his way forward while the others looked through the piled corpses, anything he found belonged to House Ferach.  And, more importantly, the Duchess' reward for a successful mission was more worthwhile than the trinkets of the fallen.  Still, he wasn't about to ignore the sparkle of gems if it crossed his path...

The mission!  Yes, focus on the mission.  Too much at stake, Grolvus reminded himself with a shiver.  He slowed as he approached the brighter area of the tunnel, taking more time to make sure he was as hidden as he could be.  The look of that fungus ahead felt all wrong, somehow.  Maybe it was just his unease over this whole affair...

_Darkness protect me!_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

The priestess moved silently through the corridor, following the bugbear and the silent drow male at a comfortable distance so that she would have ample time to react if the two found...complications...ahead of them.

Increasing light from the fungus gave her locks, more silver than the normal white drow strands, a gleam that moved across her silky hair as if it was a finely honed blade, intricately braided, every lock in perfect place.

Though she walked before them, Enraela remained aware of those behind her, keeping track of them if not by sight, but by the subtle sound of their breathing, the crunch of their footsteps on the dusty remains.


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

The hobgoblin stuck close to the priestess.  He knew what games drow and their servants could play, and knew it was his task to see her remain safe.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2002)

The passage wore on and on, nearly 500 paces now, though it was easily twice that many steps at this slow rate. The Fungus merely lit the way, although the tension was palpable among several of the more nervous party members. After all, did not the Drow  resort to treachery at every turn? Perhaps one of these Ferach had offended the Duchess some how, and now, in the spirit of the twisted sense of humor of the Dark Elves, eight would die to pay back one in some fiendish or horrific trap.
These and other disturbing thoughts seemed to clutter the minds of Grolvus, Jikull and Brogark most of all.
Just when it seemed that they,( Brogark in particular) would break into a run to be free of such Madenning Thoughts, Arngen and  Grolvus came to a grey wall. This wall, a fine sheen of Spider Webbing, stretched across the entryway of the tunnel mouth, some seven feet tall and four feet wide. Thousands of Spiders, each no bigger  than your thumb, worked ceaselessly to repair any small tear. Beyond the sheet of webbing, seen in a haze, was the Lerondyl Forest, it's Fungal 'trees' visible as grey shapes looming up from the Cavern Floor. Sounds both near and far away trickled in, the scuttling of a Large Spider, the scream of some dweller in the dark. Further off could be heard a Horn, and the distant clash of arms. Such was the way of things now, the Drow's subtle 'Game' had become a bloody Reality, with pretense all but forgotten by many of the factions in Thelaru 'acli.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 30, 2002)

IC: "Mistress Enraela I like not the sounds of this combat ahead. If we proceed I say we part the webbing aside and move cautiously." in his low and rumbling voice. He stays close to her and the half-ogre looks for Vitrene to make sure he has not  slipped off down a side passsage.


OOC: What's the marching order? Where is Vitrene in relation to the rest of us? IS this other man-hating sister around?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2002)

The time was just past Fierceglow, the brightest point in the Underdark 'Day'. The soft luminescence of the Fungi outside the tunnel filtered in and gave the Web an unsettling yellow-greenish tinge.

OoC to Jikull and all: As I see it (Please correct me, anyone who is not where I envision them), Arngen and Grolvus are in the front, between 10 and 30 feet ahead. Wesellu and Brogark are next, with  Enraela and Jikull close behind.Vitrene and Gentaria are bringing up the rear, though you will hardly have to worry about him at this point, as the Cerukal would be an overwhelming Foe for him to try to get past alone.Or perhaps he can...

The time is aprox 2PM equivalent. Keeping a timeless sense is very cool, what with no Sun or stars and all, but the needs of healing rates, spell casters etc...make keeping track neccessary.

Serpenteye (Vitrene) should be ok to post after the weekend, and Jemal (Gentaria) should be back from vacation as well soon.
No worries, more EXP for you guys when you kill that Ancient Shadow Dragon!!!!


----------



## Caliber (Dec 30, 2002)

A small smile slipping across his face at his sudden usefulness, Wesellu clears his throat, drawing attention to himself. Assuming an almost lecturing tone, Wesellu collects his hands behind his back, stopping occasionly to bring them forth and gesture with them, pointing out one part of the web or another. 

"Yes, yes. Quite so. The webs in front of us compose that which is known as a Denaque. A very ingenious magical defense, if I say so myself. The Wizard's Guild only creates these for the more important Contracts. 

I could, after all, disable the device myself, but I would not wish to permanently harm it, nor expend my own valuable energy on so minor an inconvenience. Yes, indeed. Instead, I would suggest someone slice a small hole through the webbing through which we can move.

We must be quick, however, in order to make sure none penetrate through the hole we make."

Inwardly beaming at such a rousing lecture (at least in his own mind) Wesellu finishes with a nod towards the web for the more martially minded of his companions.

"After you."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 30, 2002)

The bugbear stepped back reflexively at the mention of 'ingenious' enchantments.  That was nothing he wanted to get entangled in.  Grolvus didn't know which was worse - sadistic priestesses or the wizards who resented them.  It wasn't good to be near to either.

Yellow furred ears flicked forward, listening to the far off sounds of battle with concern, while he reached to his waist and pulled a leather-backed map from its case.  Unfurling it, he stepped next to Arngen, poking the drow for his attention, and casting a meek, inviting look to Enraela in case she, too, would like to look over their path.


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Though the machinations of the Drow often were too subtle for him, Brogark heard the clash of battle ahead and rejoiced, hoping that he would have a chance to be in _his_ element soon...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2002)

Arngen moved to look at the map. He pulls a line from one end of the map to the other.
"This distance is 3 miles."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 30, 2002)

"If we go straight through," Grolvus growled in quiet agreement.  "If we want to get to the river without anyone seeing though..."  The bugbear made a small shrug and his ears pricked up again.

"I should go see who or what is out there first," he decided after a moment, glancing first at Arngen and then at Enraela for permission.  "We need to know how many and where."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

Reaching up, Enraela brushed a stray lock of silver hair from her amthyst eyes, replacing it back into the neat pile on her head.  "Arngen, take your hound and scout ahead for the source of the noise.  We shall stay a reasonable distance behind you."

"Should you find something of interest," The last of her words came out deeper, huskier with an increased breathier accent.  "Come back to me, Arngen, and tell me everything."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2002)

Arngen nods at the Priestess.
"Your decision is my will. As always..."

But instead of going straight at the web, he turns to the wizard.
"You said the trap is 'ingenious'. What triggers it? If it can be bypassed just by cutting a hole, what use is it of?"


----------



## Caliber (Dec 30, 2002)

Shaking his head slowly and waving his hands back and forth in front of him, Wesellu seems to be chuckling to himself.

"No, no. Not a trap. A defense. If you pass through the web and look behind you, all you will see is the side of hill. The Denaque is here to keep people out, not to keep them in. The theory involved in its construction is quite complicated, and I would gladly discuss it when we are not quite so pressed for time, and, of course, if it wasn't a Guild Secret.

I assure you that you should remain quite healthy upon passing through the web. Just be sure to keep a close eye on where you emerge, or else you may not be able to tell wall from web on your journey back."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 31, 2002)

"Hrmph..."
Arngen goes over to the webbing and cuts a hole big enough for him and the bugbear to fit through. On the other side, he takes a long look at the part where the webbing-wall is.
When sure he will remember, he'll start sneaking towards the sounds of battle.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 31, 2002)

Vitrene walks sullenly in the rear of the group, silently cursing his bad luck. This was not where he wanted to be, not at all. And nevertheless, there was nothing he could do about it for now, not with that monstrosity guarding him like an overprotective mother. Chuckling quietly at that peculiar thought and the unavoidable comparison to his own mother he feels suddenly more confident; surviving a childhood like his should surely make him able to overcome this little debacle and turn it to his advantage. There would be plenty of opportunities in the days ahead, yes.

____

ooc: Finally!  

-


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2002)

Slitting the Webbing and stepping through, once they have ascertained that nothing dangerous awaited outside, Arngem and Grolvus move ito the lee of a huge Mushroom,at least twenty foot tall.
The Lerondyl Forest had many such, Fungi and Musroons, Lichen and Molds. The smallest were no more than your foot, the tallest stretched more than twice the height of the City Walls of Thelaru 'acli. Looking back after entering the Forest, Arnglen and Grolvus are suprised to see that almost immediately the web seems to mend itself, the little Spiders seen weaving at a phenominal rate. Within a minute, the etar was sealed, and the whole looked like nothing more than a Hillside, surrounded by Mushrooms.
The sound of Combat rang in the distance,punctualted by a loud Boom, then screaming and a muss lessened ringing of blades.The sounds were much closer than they had at first sounded, perhaps a mrer 200 yards, the sound had obviously been made more distant by the Web-Screen.
A flock of winged lizards flew by,chasing some insects, their violet skin a stark contrast to the 
pale grew of the Mushroom Cap's underside.
The forest awaited...

OoC:Anyone else want to go with Grolvus and Arngen? Pretty much all of the characters are pretty darned stealthy, though not as silent or unseen as them.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 31, 2002)

Grolvus grabbed a handful of small mushrooms from the forest floor, turning back to scatter them across the base of the hidden tunnel entrance.  Satisfied that would suffice for now, the bugbear returned to Arngen's side for a moment, tapping him silently.  _You go that way, I go this way.  If something happens..._  Grolvus shrugged.  _Whistle._

That 'said,' the hulking goblinoid slinked off into the forest, fanning off to the right...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 31, 2002)

Vitrene steps forward towards the web to walk trough, but thinking the risk for "accidents" too great, reconsiders.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 31, 2002)

IC:"Stay close Vitrene, I don't want to see you come to harm. Let the two forge ahead and clear the way you are much to 'valuble' to be lost to a mere skirmish." he moves slowly through the webbing cutting with his sword, scanning ahead looking and listening for the battle.

OOC:he waits for a moment them moves through scanning ahead <spot check> looking for signs of battle. IF all is clear he issues for Enralea, her sister, and vitrene to move through the webbing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2002)

A silver brow arched mockingly toward Vitrene.  "Indeed, dear brother, listen to the creature.  He certainly seems to have more power than you do."

Her fingers traced the web, admiring its beauty and letting the spiders crawl over her hands in welcome.  How lovely was this?  Taking out the dagger she had retrieved earlier, the drow woman sliced a generous gap in the webbing, enough so that she could step through.

"Don't stray too far from your _babysitter_, dear brother."  With a soft teasing laugh, she turned her silver head toward the opening and stepped through to the other side.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 31, 2002)

"Oh yes, sweet 'sister', I wouldn't consider doing otherwise." He speaks with false courtesy but with a sarcastic twist to the word "sister".
 Mumbling quietly to himself; "Your underestimating of me shows your true wisdom."



> "Don't stray too far from your babysitter, dear brother."




"I wouldn't dare, precious sister. It's a dangerous world out there, death can be swift and sudden. But you'll have no need to fear, I'll be here to guard your back."

 In his mind he slides his dagger trough the back of her lovely black neck and licks the steaming hot blood of the weapon. With a shudder of delight and a metallic taste in his mouth he steps trough the web, right behind her.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

OoCssstt!!!! Enraela and Vitrene are Cousins, not brother and sister...Enraela already did her brother in...hobbled to slow a Troglodyte War Party, so that she could get away.
I assume that nobody else wanted to go with Grolvus and Arngen, then? OK.

IC: The forms of the Bugbear and Arngen fade from view, lost amongst the Mushrooms. Long moments pass, these dragging into an ominous silence.

Moments later you hear the most unlikely sound, the laugter of Children. It sounds like some Rhyme, from a Fable.

'Eight little spider left the nest,
swords at the ready, eager for their test,
but one by one the little spiders died,
 without anyone ever even knowing how hard the tried...

You see nothing, but hear the laughter from somewhere in the Underbrush.
Wait...
Vitrene,Brogark and Enraela think they se something, or where something _should_ be.
Vitrene and Enraela have a Suprise round to act, along with the Unseen assailants Suprise round.

Initiative
Brogark:23 (Blind Fighting)
Vitrene: 22 Sup
Jikull:22
Gentaria:21
Enraela:18 Sup
Wesallu:13
Foe:12

Suprise Round

Brogark,Vitrene,Enraela,Foe, 
Then standard round with the above sequence.
 Your foes are between 20 and 50 feet, and invisible. What's up your sleeves folks?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 1, 2003)

OOC: Cousins, but close enough to be brother and sister . It's such a loving family.
--

Startled by the appearance of the invisible foes Vitrene nevertheless acts swiftly, casting Protection from Evil on himself (surprise round) followed by an unpoisoned bolt from his masterwork handcrossbow ( Hand Crossbow +7 1D4 +1d6) against the closest enemy he can spot. (round 1)

__

OOC: Happy new year!


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

Brogark unslings his axe (as I don't think I said it was out), and moves into position between the foes and Enraela.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 1, 2003)

OOC: I stand between the enemies and enraela and vitrene. If i can see them or sense them i attack, if not i guard.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

*BATTLE AT THE DENAQUE*

Brogark moves to the front of Enraela, a redied attack waiting to dissect this unseen Foe. (OoC:Was that what you wanted to do, ready an attack if something came at her?)That opportunity comes, when someting streaks out of the underbrush, heading towards Enraela. Brogark swings twice,  missing, then he gets in a chance blow andconnects with something small and light. Brogark feels the familiar sensation of something being Cleaved in two by his vicious Waraxe. There is no sign of a body, yet his Axe is stained with bright crimson blood.
(OoC: You missed with both attacks,even with Blind Fight rerolls :O  but hit with the Attack of opportunity that you got when it attacked Enraela).

Vitrene takes a wild shot at the direction of the laughter. Miraculously, he hits something, it hisses and shrieks in a wailing voice, yet it does not drop.
(OoC:Unfortunately, you don't get a Sneak Bonus vs. an Invisible Foe, and indeed, they remain invisible.By the way, they get +2 vs. you all and you lose your Dex vs. Them(except for the Brogark and Jikull the Barbarian).

The bolt sticks out in thin air, giving a semblance of a target.

OOC:Waiting on Enraela's Suprise action, so we can get the others going.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

The underbrush is a maelstrom of movement, unseen midges moving with such speed that your heart disbelieves it possible.
Vitrene watches in horror as the 'bolt-bearing' Foe charges right at him, slashing his leg open (OoC:2HP).
The Half-Ogre Jikull swings at something moving at him, missing what surely he thought he had hit. He bellows in rage as something small and sharp stabs him (OoC:4HP). Something wrenches his guts almost immediately, though his now-Legendary Fortitude (OoC:Well, amongst the Duchess and those unfortunate enough to try to Poison him), he shrugs off whatever agent was on the blade.
Brogark feels some Enchantment digging at his mind, but shrugs it off, his Will sufficient enough to guard him.

OooC:Still waiting on Enraela's Suprise action, and her round One. Vitrene (or anyone targeting the wounded one), it's Concealment bonus is severely lessened, and it loses the ability to ignore your Dex bonuses.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

Jikull spins around and skewers something small and wriggling on the end of his Flamberge, it streaking towards the back of Vitrene, it wriggles for a very short moment then goes still.
OoC:Your Attack of Opportunity hit the Foe, as it was moving past you to get at Vitrene's back. A Listen check of 25 didn't hurt either.

Two foes down and one wounded...


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: BATTLE AT THE DENAQUE*



			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *(OoC:Was that what you wanted to do, ready an attack if something came at her?) *




_OOC:  Er, yeah...  I was being overly descriptive and not rules crunchy enough.  _

Brogark will attempt more melee against the invisible foes.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 1, 2003)

Caught with mouth agape, Wesellu is completely unprepared for the invisible marauders. 

Gathering his wits, Wesellu ducks into a defensive crouch and lauches a quick counter wave of magic in the direction of bobbing crossbow bolt.

"Let's see how well your Invisibility holds up against this!"

OOC: Wesellu will Cast Defensively on his turn, aiming an Area Dispel Magic at the Crossbow Bolt sticking out of one of the enemy if he can do so without catching any friendlies. Otherwise it will be a Targeted Dispel Magic.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 1, 2003)

ooc:
Do we have any idea of how many foes we are facing from spot or listen checks?

1?
5?
10?
20?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

OOC: Sorry!  Too many parties for New Years!

Enraela will of course use anyone near her as cover, especially the half-ogre indeed.  Will detect thoughts help her localize the position of her foe? (don't remember and don't have the book with me at the moment)  If so, then she'll cast that first.  Then she'll draw her sword and begin slashing at the nearest foe to her that she can tell either by the spell or by listening to movement or by sight.

"What is this treachery?" the priestess hisses with gleaming violet eyes.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

(OoC:Enraela casts her Spell on her Suprise round, then Concentrates on round 2 to get some more pertinent info. Enraela feels 3 minds.)
Focussing her mind, Enraela casts about like some fishing Spider; At first she feels nothing, then the alien minds of something Incredibly Malicious, yet not unlike her own mind.Torture and Sadism were these beings foremost thoughts.Suddenly one shifts to agony, as it is hit, while another goes quiet, dead.
 Wesellu's Dispel catches the area he hopes contains most of the creatures. With a horrified look on their faces, 3 tiny Drow-like Beings appear, anger and rage showing on their faces.
As well, one Foe's face contorts in a show of fear as he suddenly slows to a much more normal pace, his brothers moving as before.

OoC: It's round 2 and there are 3 of the Foe left (that you can see).
Brogark, Vitrene and Jikull all have actions before the Foes.
You each have one within charge range; The wounded one is about 40 feet from the party, the slowed one is 20 feet from Jikull (it had been charging at him, and the other is 30-35 feet from Brogark and Enraela.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2003)

Vitrene casts Hold Person on the unslowed, unwounded enemy.

"A little plaything for later."


----------



## Leopold (Jan 2, 2003)

IC: Hefting his sword high he charges silently at the creature 30-35 ft from Enraela. Moving aside other bodies to protect his precious 'charges' from the enemy...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

"I want one alive!" Enraela ordered everyone with a cold almost frightening tone.  "_Only_ one."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 2, 2003)

ooc: Mainly for Uriel's benefit... I haven't posted yet b/c I have a little problem that I e-mailed you about.  Until I get a resolution on that, I'll just do non-magical stuff.

IC: Gentaria smiles gleefully as the three beings shimmer into view, and heads purposefuly towards the nearest one. "Does it matter how alive it is?" She purrs to her sister as she draws Pain's Kiss and begins her attack.

OOC: charging the nearest one with my short sword.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

Round Two continued:
Jikull strides forward, loam and fungus thrown here and there, with a wicked grin and a massive swing, he lops the wounded Foe in half, it's diminiative body splitting in two.

Gentaria charges the remaining Midge, slicing it in half with lustful glee.
The Forest is silent.

OoC:Unfortunately for you Enraela, your sister acted prior to either your command or Wesellu's spell. The Hold Person Spell is not used.
I just looked at the PHB pg 121 under Free Actions, which allows her to speak, but it is done on your action. Thus the little Bastard is dead...


----------



## Leopold (Jan 2, 2003)

OOC: I pick up one of the remains and look at it inspecting it, eyes still looking out for more of these lil bastards...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

There seem to be no more of the little things about.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC: It's round 2 and there are 3 of the Foe left (that you can see).Brogark, Vitrene and Jikull all have actions before the Foes.
> You each have one within charge range; The wounded one is about 40 feet from the party, the slowed one is 20 feet from Jikull (it had been charging at him, and the other is 30-35 feet from Brogark and Enraela. *




OOC:  Wait...if Jikull got one and Gentaria got the other, and there were three to begin with...doesn't that leave a third one for Vitrene to hold?

If there is a third one, Enraela will try to deal subdual damage to subdue the creature if the hold does not work and utter that she wants one of them alive.

OR

If the hold does work, she will utter that she wants the creature alive for now and approach it menacingly.  She will tell the others to search the bodies for information.

OR

If they're all dead, Enraela will order everyone else to search the bodies (she doesn't want to get messy) while she watches them like a hawk.  Also to report to her whatever they've found.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

OoC:You cast the spell on the suprise round, there were 4, one made its save, so you got '3'.
 Vitrene shot 1. Jikull killed one. Brogark Killed the one you hadn't sensed.You got the 'one was wracked by pain' from the one Vitrene shot, and the one Jikull killed 'went out'. That left 2, one of which was wounded.
Jikull and Gentaria killed those, just prior to your Command. Sorry, the meeting would have been fun.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2003)

Vitrene looks at Gentaria and smiles mockingly, "I think that's not quite alive enough, cousin." He looks at Enraela, "I don't suppose you have a Speak with Dead spell memorized.(?) I thought not." 

Shrugging his shoulders he casts Detect Magic and being careful not to dirty his clothes he begins to search the corpses, secretly keeping anything that appears magical, valuable or interesting.

"By the balls of Lolth, what the hell am I doing here? This is so beneath me. Disgusting." -he thinks while rummaging trough the mess."


----------



## Leopold (Jan 3, 2003)

IC: "Whatever you find vagrant be sure to bring it to your mistress here for her to assign to whomever you need. You are under her command here, do as she says." the giant says with a clear and steady voice, hands still clenched onto his sword looking at the strange creature he slew with his weapon.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 3, 2003)

Nodding his head as if to some voice, Wesellu walks over to inspect the corpses. Seeing that their belongings are already being appropriated, he examines the attackers themselves, seeking any clues into their identities. 

"Their attack was ill thought out if this is all they brought. How did they expect to overcome all of us with so few numbers I wonder?" Wesellu utters aimlessly to himself.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 3, 2003)

"Maybe this attack was just a test of our capabilities, an attempt to uncover our strengths and weaknesses by a more powerful mastermind. Someone must have cast those spells on them, neither of these creatures acted anything like a spellcaster in combat. Hopefully our ease at despatching these foes have intimidated whoever sent them against us, though I wouldn't count on it."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2003)

None of the little Drow-like beings seems to have anything of wealth upon them, except for the novelty of tiny mail shirts and their daggers. No House Insignia or other affiliation. Upon closer look, they aren't quite Drow-like. Their ears are far longer. they have sharp teeth and their legs are longer in proportion to their bodies than a Drow's.

There is no sign of Arngen or Grolvus still, this being about 5 minutes after they left. These things DID come from the direction that they had gone.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 3, 2003)

After peering at the creatures momentarily, Wesellu stands up, a look of distaste on his face. 

"Perhaps it was a test, Vitrene. But I am still somewhat suspicious. Few creatures would chose to willingly deal with Quicklings, which these pitiful things most certainly are. 

Still, it is likely best we move on when we can. Never trust a Quickling to do anything, including remain dead. How far out do you think those two are going to scout before returning?"


----------



## Leopold (Jan 3, 2003)

IC: "If they have not returned in a few short minutes i would declare them traitors and label them to be 'disposed of' quickly."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

A faint look of distaste crossed those elegant features, but Enraela did not rise to any bait.  "Perhaps they have met with the same fate?  Then let us find them and see what excuses they may have if any.  Perhaps they were considerably more wiser and actually have a prisoner for me to question."

With the flourish of her robes, the priestess moved forward, her violet eyes wary for any further threat either before her or behind.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 3, 2003)

With a dissapointed sneer Vitrene wipes off the blod on his hands on the clothing of the quickling he was examining and follows Enraela forwards, scanning the area before them with his spell after reloading his crossbow with a poisoned bolt. 

--
Active spells: Detect Magic, Protection from Evil.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 4, 2003)

Standing there, near the Denaque,the Party observes that the Forest seems unusually Quiet.
All of the animals seem to be waiting for something, perhaps they stay this way because of the Quicklings, for surely such creatures are full of needless malice, wasteful in the eyes of a 
Drow.Regardless, the Quicklings seem defeated, if any more are about, they most surely are elsewhere. Walking to the edge of the little clearing so recently blooded, Gentaria peers at the ground, sure that she can follow the trail left by the two bumbling males. Their Stink alone could lead her to their posistion. After another moment, they still have not shown back up at the Denaque. 

OoC:Vitrene has taken 2HP, Jikull 4HP, just to recap.
Vitrene has a Prot from Evil going for 3 Minutes, a Detect Magic (Concentrating) going for for 3 Minutes. Vitrene, please remember that you didn't actually get off the Hold Person before the Quickling died, so you still have it. 
So, what will it be, trapse after Arngen and Grolvus?

Edited for Spelling Errors...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

Gentaria wrinkles her nose in distaste as she finds the tracks.  "Worthless dogs left a trail even he could follow" She sneers, glancing at her cousin with distaste.  "M'lady, they went this way.  Shall I lead the way after the unworthy _men_?" She asks her elder sister with a fanatical smile, nearly spitting the last word out.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Enraela gave her younger sister the barest of nods.  "I have a feeling that those foolish males have gotten themselves into trouble.  We need to make sure they have not compromised the mission."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

Gentaria Smiles back, nodding, and then turns to lead the way.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 5, 2003)

IC:Jikull follows quietly and silently next to the drow women and making sure vitrene is following while still having his sword out.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 5, 2003)

Moving cautiously through the loam and fungal growths of the Lerondyl, the group follows the tracks of Arngen and Grolvus into the Woods.
Gentaria easily fnds their trail, as well, the Quicklings made no attempt at stealth, and they seem to have come from the same direction that the two had gone.
Several minutes later, the party comes upon a scene in a clearing.
A half-Dozen Drow and Goblins lie about , Dead, Grolvus and Arngen squatting in their midst, watching the approaching group of the their 'friends'. Grolvus toes a small form with his boot, a pollen covered body the genral size and shape of one of the Quicklings. It seesm that there were many more Quicklings, for the bodies have been horribly mutilated, with hundreds of cuts and punctures.One Drow looks as if she (at least you think it was a Female) was dropped from a long way up, dying from the crash. Arngen squats next to a Goblin, trussed up, asleep. Moving closer, it is clear that he was hit with a sleep Poison, as there is a small discolored cut on his arm. As the others enter the Clearing, Grolvus relaxes a bit, with Jikull and Brogark naturally taking up defensive positions. The Bugbear pulls out his Map'case and peers at one of his Maps for a moment, then point to the South 'That Way.'
The Drow wear the Livery of House Ullreath, House Ferach's staunchest Allies, and the former First House prior to the troubles of late.

The Forest has seemed to regain some semblance of normality, as the crickets, lizards, spiders and various amphibians all start their Discordant Cacaphony once again.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

Arngen moves to stand before Enraela.
"Mistress, would you like my report now or in private at a later time?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

"Ullreath," Enraela breathed, her lavender eyes narrowing slightly.  "What treachery is this?"  Those eyes moved toward Arngen, motioning for him to follow her back along the trail toward where they came a ways to make sure they were out of earshot of the others.

"Come, Arngen, you shall report to me now...privately before I..._question_...the goblin.  The rest of you can check the corpses for anything the others missed."

OOC:  Just send me an email, Dalamar.  Don't forget to copy to the DM.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

Arngen follows Enraela. He positions himself so that his back is towards the rest of the group before starting his report.

...

Finishing his report, Arngen bows.
"What are your orders, Mistress?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Those silver brows furrowed slightly while her fingers absently brushed the loose hair framing Arngen's face, trailing his cheek with a light touch.  "You have done well, Arngen."

Moving past him, she let her fingers run down the side of his neck, across his chest before leaving his body altogether.  "I shall reward you later."

Her lavender eyes rested on the remaining group as she approached them.  "What have you discerned from the wreckage?" she asked them curtly, most of her attention directed at the mage and her dear cousin.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2003)

Vitrene uses Detect magic to find any items the two scouts might have overlooked, viewing the carnage with interest.

Turning to Arngen he says in a commanding tone, "Tell us now. And please explain to us why it was so easy to follow your tracks. Even I could have found them," he says with a poisonous glare at Gentaria.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

Arngen closed his eyes, enjoying the feel of the soft fingers on his skin.
"I can barely wait..."

He then started following her, a step behind and a little to the left.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

Grolvus grimaced, fangs poking out the sides of his mouth, and looked back at his trail.  Surely he hadn't left tracks, had he?  Better to let Arngen answer, whatever the case.  The bugbear busied himself with brushing the spores off of his clothes, glancing nervously at the direction they needed to head in.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 5, 2003)

Bending low over the corpses, Wesellu moves from one to another, mainly interested in finding the means of their death. In particular he stops at the pollen covered Quickling body, and the female Drow who seems to have fallen a great distance.

Looking up over her body he begins to seek for areas where she could have fallen. 

"I wonder where she tumbled from ... and why she was up there in the first place. Indeed it is a strange way to die in battle ... at least in battle against Quicklings."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

Arngen looks at Vitrene with narrow eyes.
"I don't like your attitude. Mistress Enraela is free to share what details of my report she wishes, I don't need to repeat it for you.
And I would really like to see _you_ sneaking around among all these mushrooms, not leaving tracks."

He then continues with a more eased tone.
"I would watch out if I were you, some of the pollens spread by these mushrooms are _poisonous_."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

Grolvus loomed up menacingly next to Arngen's shoulder to emphasize the point, letting his body language show that any move against Arngen would be met with bugbear steel.  He narrowed his monstrous green eyes for a moment with an unvoiced growl, then, feeling the point had been made, he crouched again, reaching for something next to one of the dead drow.

He plucked up the item gingerly between two clawed fingers, treating it with a delicacy strange in such a hulking brute.  Lifting one of several small, purple mushrooms that had been apparently gathered by the Ullreath drow, he held it towards Arngen with a questioning look on his face.

"What about these?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

"Ah, those things slipped my mind."
He turns to address Enraela.
"Mistress, I forgot to inform you of this finding. It seems the drow were collecting the mushrooms."
He drops to one knee and bows his head.
"I apologize for forgetting such an important detail, you may punish me as you see fit."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Enraela's hand touches Arngen's head lightly, brushing through the hair at the nape of his neck in an absent manner while she glances at the others.  The pressure from her fingers keeps the ranger from rising from his prone position.

"What can each of you tell me about what happened here?  What kind of magic was used?  What kind of trickery was about?  Do any of you recognize these mushrooms and what their meaning entails?" she asks the other members of the group as if Arngen had not even spoken.  

Her violet eyes pierce everyone as if weighing their truthfulness on the sharpness of her still drawn short sword, its blade hungry for blood.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

Gentaria begins examining the mushrooms, trying to figure out what they are.

OOC: E-mailed DM asking him what I know, just waiting for reply.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2003)

Vitrene smiles innocently at Arngen and his pet. "Oh, I was merely curious. The greater the number of people who know a mystery is, the greater is also the chance of finding the meaning of it. This is not a time for us to have secrets from one another," he lies. 

He starts examining the corpses with greater thouroughness and carefully gathers some of the spores for later study.


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Brogark hefts his axe, and grunts "It would be wise to listen to Enraela, I should think..."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Stading in the Clearing,the group presents an odd, and a vulnerable target.Gentaria and Grolvus are fairly certan that The Old Forest Road should be somewhere nearby. That route will take yor group close to the tunnel leading to te Quay where your Boat awaits.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 6, 2003)

The bugbear scout shifted nervously, casting a small glance at Enraela before looking at the ground.  It made him even more anxious when _no one_ talked, so he may as well risk speaking up if only to dispell any potential anger.  Perhaps he'd even earn some favor...and end up surviving this ordeal.

"I saw marks of fire, Mistress," Grolvus growled quietly, pointing a clawed finger at several of the mushroom trees after sheathing his sword.  "Unnatural darkness there and there," he went on, indicating again, "and a greenish cloud here."

Grolvus held himself back from another bout of shifting.  "Shall I find the road, Mistress?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Enraela gave the bugbear the barest of nods to go forth while keeping her eyes firmly on the rest.  Awaiting their report, she continued to caress the back of Arngen's neck almost lovingly, swirling the soft hairs of his skin in an almost seductive fashion.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 6, 2003)

Giving Arngen a helpless, unsure look, Grolvus backed away and turned, picking his way carefully off towards where he thought the road might be.  He took extra care this time to be as traceless, silent, and unseen as possible, ears twitching in silent scan for the sounds of any more quicklings.

He pondered what he could do for his friend as he went.  Of the rest, Mistress Enraela seemed the most friendly.  And _that_ was perhaps what scared Grolvus the most.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 6, 2003)

Kneeling down to gather a few mushrooms for later use, Wesellu pauses as Enraela speaks. 

"While I am no tracker, it seems obvious to me Quicklings attacked these Drow and slaughtered them all. Obviously, they were not as lucky as us. I wonder what makes these mushrooms so valuable that House Ullreath would risk so much for them?"

After gathering up several mushrooms, Wesellu stands, dusts himself off, and approaches the Quickling's dead body. 

With brutal efficiency he begins to slice into it with his knife. Soon he withdraws two small bits of Quickling which he likewise sorts into his pouches. Wiping off his hands he stands and looks about the clearing. Almost as if speaking to himself, he begins to mutter ...

"I only count four dead Quicklings. I wonder how many are out there watching us now? How DID they pick up that Drow? Puzzling, puzzling. Very puzzling indeed ..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 6, 2003)

Arngen held still, enjoying the feeling on his neck... and fearing that he might not have a neck at all in a moment.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2003)

> "What can each of you tell me about what happened here? What kind of magic was used? What kind of trickery was about? Do any of you recognize these mushrooms and what their meaning entails?" she asks the other members of the group as if Arngen had not even spoken.




Vitrene taps his chin with his dagger thoughtfully and answers Enraela. "There is little I can tell you that's not entirely obvious to you already, my lady. There has been a battle here between Ulreath Drow, who apparently came here to collect these fungi, and these lesser beings, who apparently defended what they considered their territory. Some of the dead appear to have been rather badly beaten with hard pointy objects, others appear to have been poisoned or dropped from a great distance. The mushrooms are apparently valuable and most likely poisonous, they seem the probable source of the toxin on the blades of the quicklings we fought previously. I suggest you eat a few to discern their effects, or perhaps feed them to our goblin captive once you're finished with him." 

Vitrene gathers as many of the mushrooms as safely possible, taking great care in doing so. Then he will remove anything of value from the bodies of the fallen drow, goblins and quicklings.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2003)

Gentaria finishes her examination of their surroundings and then turns to her Enraela as the bugbear moves off.

"It is as they say, sister.  Some of these mushrooms are poisonous, but I'm not quite sure what they all do.  There's little else here to stay for, though." She looks pointedly after the bugbear, clearly not wanting to stay in one spot too long.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

Sitting in the Clearing  waiting for Grolvus to return seems to last quite a long time. The Bugbear has been gone nearly 45 minutes now, with no sign of a return. Perhaps he is just being overly cautious, what with the Quicklings in the area (surely there are more, and they would now have a better knowledge of your capabilities).
This would be a good time for discussion between the Party regarding what you might be after. Perhaps the Wizard has suggestions, since it was his Dreams that dragged you all along on this 'Mission'.

OoC:Several party members have minor wounds, if someone with Heal wants to look at them, they should be cleaned at the very least. There is no telling what the Quicklings may put on their blades.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

"Gentaria, Wesselu, look over the other's wounds.  We shall join the hound shortly," the priestess orders but her attention now is on the male drow kneeling at her feet.

Her fingers curl along his neck, allowing him to rise, but holding him against her so that as he does so, his face brushes against her body.  The feel of his warm breath over her legs, her abdomen, even through her clothes was enough to to quicken her own breath a step.  There, now she could feel him at her neck and then finally breath mingling with breath as she gazed with lavender eyes into his.

"And you, Arngen," she whispers, her lips only a bare centimeter from his.  "You would never hold anything from me, would you?"  The edge of her blade runs lightly against the outside of his thigh.  "Would you, dear Arngen?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

Gentaria stared jelously at Arngen for a moment, wishing it was HER pressed against Enraela, then banished the thought from her head.  She had a job to do right now, and she didn't want to upset her enchanting sister.  Glancing at Wesselu, she nodded and then started checking everyones wounds.

OOC: I'll check/heal people in the following order: Females, Drow males, non-drow.
If _HE_ (You know who I'm talking about) needs healing, Wesselu can handle it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2003)

Vitrene looks at the two lovers with apparent revulsion but can't help but feel jealous. _She really is beutiful. So filled with confidence and command. I'd like to nail her up to an white-hot iron rack and caress her smooth skin with spiderfang needles. _ He shivers, disgusted at himself, but the thought just won't go away.

Ooc:  Jemal, I guess great minds think alike.  I really didn't read your post before posting my own.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

OOC: I wonder what our characters would think if they knew they had THAT in common?  HEHE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

OoC:Folks, I'm just waiting on Krizzel to either post in email or return here to the party.
Or, you could go find him...but perhaps he will post soon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

OOC: I'm waiting on Dalamar  and after that there's something I'd like to do also.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 7, 2003)

Soon Grolvus returned, waiting at the edge of the clearing.  "The way is clear, Mistress," he informed quietly, waving his hand towards the road.  Noticing the two drow tending to the others wounds, the bugbear looked down at himself and checked his own injuries while waiting for Mistress Enraela's command.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2003)

After gathering his newfound treasure Vitrene looks over and heals his own wounds, feeling more confident in his own abilities than those of a priestess of Lolth.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2003)

Arngen trembled, more so from passion than fear, as Enraela allowed him to arise. A bead of sweat run down his temple as he was in the clutches of her gaze and he swallows the extra moist from his mouth before speaking.
"I would _never_ hold anything from you, Mistress, not intentionally. You are the next on my line of authority, only surpassed by the Mistress of Chaos herself."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Enraela leans closer to the drow, her breath warm and hot, a hiss of steam but then she stops.  Those lavender eyes pierce into his for another brief moment before she stretches upwards.  Her tongue runs along his forehead, sweeping up the lingering bead of sweat with one langorous lick.

"Anticipation, Arngen, is the most exquisite of desires," she whispers into his ear before releasing him to take a step backwards.  There is a telltale flush to her warm chocolate skin, but she moves past him to where the wizard stood.

"Wesselu, walk beside me to the boat," she speaks, stopping only momentarily to gather a few mushrooms before she continues past the mage, clearly expecting him to catch up.  "I wish to know more about your dreams and what it is that you see that has mother sending us on such an errand."

She returns her sword to her sheath, slipping the mushrooms into her backpack.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2003)

Arngen realeases the breath he hadn't noticed holding when Enraela lets him go. He dusts his knees off  of the crushed mushrooms left on them and then checks his equipment. 
"So... somebody mind checking my wounds?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

OOC:  LOL geez I forgot about the sleeping globlin  and about Arngen's wounds.  How bad is he hurt?

IC:  

Enreala motions for the half-ogre to carry the sleeping goblin with them so that that she may _question_ the creature later when it awakens from its stupor.  This place was too vulnerable for a truly indepth interrogation.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 7, 2003)

Jumping as if awakened from some memory, Wesellu quickly begins walking behind Enraela. Nervously eyeing her sword as she walks past Wesellu momentarily caresses his amulet before getting close.

"M-my dream. Yes, quite. You see my dream is about ... well ... no, not that."

Wesellu pauses a moment as if puzzled before realizing where and when he is. Looking up, he steps a little quicker in order to resume his place walking with Enraela.

"My dream concerns the Key to Thelaru 'acli. If we can obtain it House Ferach will be assured victory, I know it! 

My dream also concerns some of the challenges we will face going as well as the general route we must take to reach it. But those details are not important. The Key itself! The Key! Once we have it ... I'm sure we'll have something important." he finishes somewhat anti-climatically. 

Nodding to himself in satisfaction anyway, Wesellu watches Enraela for signs of displeasure.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Enraela clasped her hands behind her back, her eyes remaining forward as she walked the path to the main road that led to the river.  

"What is this key?  Why is it so important, Wesselu?" she asked the drow in a soft, rather gentle voice. "And what are the challenges and the route?  Surely the key is important, as you say, but the mundane members of our party need to know the other details while we worry about house Ferach's rising star."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 8, 2003)

OoC: Not bad, at total loss of 3 HP


----------



## Caliber (Jan 8, 2003)

"Yes, yes. You are right, of course. The more mundane companions will likely need some briefing on what we face ahead."

Wesellu hesitates for a moment, wondering how much he could possibly keep back, before continuing on.

"The Key is ... well, the Key is in fact, a Door. A Silver Door, set within a wall of rock. It Door lies within a Dark and Silent Keep at the top of a Green Marble Staircase. 

The Keep itself lies down the river, along the center path. The river, however, is not completely safe. Things lurk within it and above it that will try to feast upon us. 

The true danger does not lie within them, however."

Moving closer to Enraela, Wesellu pitches his voice so that only she can hear his words. 

"While no other Houses possess Seers of my ability, they DO possess Seers. And I am sure that at least some of my rivals have seen the Door as I have. I fear that this shall be a race to end all others. The last one standing at the Door ... wins."

Pulling back to a safer distance (ie, not within easy reach of Enraela's dagger) Wesellu nods to himself once, as if reassuring himself. 

Strutting slightly, at his own importance, Wesellu casts a quick eye over the rest of his companions, wondering who of them could be trusted ...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

A thoughtful look crossed over Enraela's silver brows as the wizard spoke, listening to his tones, his words carefully despite her rather relaxed air.   When he leaned closer to whisper, she turned her head to look at him directly, vibrant lavender eyes meeting his with an almost penetrating sheen.

"Yes...yes.  I would expect nothing less," she murmured softly, glancing forward again.  "But you know how I hate to lose..."

"Come," she spoke to the others behind her.  "Quicken your step."  Addressing the wizard again, she inquired, "What is this keep?  How come it has only come to light now?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

Following the Path Grolvus cut through the Underbrush, the party heads in the direction of the Old Forest Road. The fungi becomes lighter in density, if not in hue and diversity. Those-Who-Quail-Before-Her-Might (The Surface Elves)knew nothing of Flora; Theirs was a world of muted colors, intersparsed with flowers, and the occassionally bright tree. The Lerondyl however, boasting some 2,000+ species of Mushroom, Fungi and Lichen, provided a setting that only the most depraved Madman in the deepest Psychotropic Hallucination could imagine.
Some half an hour after leaving the clearing (and only once hiding from some Gigantic Centipede that shook the ground like a Platoon with it's feet)the Party reaches the Ancient cobblestones of The Old Forest Road, stretching North-West to South-East/South and down and out to the 'Way', the main Road leading off to parts unknown. It is along the Way that the tunnel to the Boat Quay and the River waits.Beyond that is the abandoned Keep of the Duergar, and, if Wesellu's Dream is correct, the Silver Door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

Enreala orders the bugbear and Gentaria to scout a little ways ahead of the party in case of an ambush while keeping the Jikull and Brogark behind her in case of attack that way.  She still walks beside Wesselu, listening as he speaks, letting Vitrene and Arngen get a few steps ahead of her.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

OoC:

ORDER OF TRAVEL: 
GROLVUS (L),GENTARIA (R)
ARNGEN  (L), VITRENE (R)
ENRAELA (L), WESELLU (R)
JIKULL  (L), BROGARK (R)


That sound like it? Everyone let me know what weapons, ect...you have out, I'll assume primary Melee, if anyor crossbow in Jikull's case, unless you specify.


IC: Picking your way along the Old Forest Road, you meander South-Southeast at a fairly decent pace. Coming around a bend, you enter a slight depression in the Forest Floor, heavy Moss and Lichen covering the Boulders that line (and in a few cases, cause the re-routing of) the Old Forest Road. Suddenly, a loud sound to your rear resounds, something VERY heavy slipping from a Boulder to the forest floor. Ahead, Gentaria and Grolvus, as well as Enraela and Vitrene hear something big moving through the Rocks, while
Grolvus actually see a long blue-black form wending it's way amongst the Boluders there.
It is nearly covered from view, but he still made  out a long scaly form.It lies aprox 30' away, the rear one a mere 20'...

Grolvus,Gentaria,Vitrene and Enraela have a Suprise Round.In the rear, Jikull sees a long Serpentine form, fangs bared and jagged horns lining it's head. The thing is some 3-40 feet long and stands about 7 feet high at it's head.It seems to have numerous short clawed-tipped legs, as well as a mouth lined with needle sharp Fangs.
It has a Suprise round, as only Jikull saw it.

The order is (s=Suprise action)

Brogark  :24 (nat 20 roll)
Gentaria :23 <s>
Arngen   :21
Front Monster :16
Enraela  :12 <s>
Vitrene  :11 <s>
Wesellu  :10 
Grolvus  :9  <s>
Rear Monster :8 <s>
Jikull: 7 (rolled a 1,sorry)

However, suprise rounds go off first.
The Characters in the first 3 ranks (all except for Jikull and Brogark) are unaware of the Rear Monster, so their Suprise rounds can't affect it.

Gentaria, then Enraela, then Vitrene, then Grolvus act. The rear Monster acts, then Initiative begins as Normal.

OoC:I would prefer to have Jemal post first, so anyone 'seeing'him in another game that they play, please let him know of things here, if he doesn't see it himself soon. I'm off to sleep after a Nina Hagen Show we had last night, I'll be back/post later in the afternoon. Wow, a Real Fight! Brogark should be thrilled!!!

EDIT: Go ahead and email me your actions, Suprise for those with them and Round 1 for all. The Front Monster has two-thirds cover at this point. Only Jikull can act against the Rear Monster in the SUprise Round, then Brogark may as well (and he's #1 in the Initiatives).This should be fun.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2003)

Vitrene curses to himself at the appearance of the monstrous foe, for a split second he considers escape, but common sense prevails. Casting true Strike he prepares to put his foe to sleep.


______
Surprise round: True Strike
Round 1: Shoot whichever enemy is the least injured with a sleeping-poison crossbow bolt.
______


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

Gentaria grins a wicked smile, unphazed by the Beast.Though she cannot see it clearly, she shows it what a Priestess of The Spider Goddess can do, summoning up a Doom upon it's Soul. The creature shows it's head briefly, looking at the party, the gleam in it's eye a bit less sure...


OoC:ENRAELA IS UP on Suprise Round.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 9, 2003)

"The keep? Why the kee-"

Wesellu never finishes what he was about to say as his companions about him erupt into action. 

Fumbling for his hand crossbow, he begins to prepare a Fireball. 

OOC: Wesellu would more likelu keep his Hand Crossbow ready than his sword. He will toss a Fireball at the closer one, assuming hes noticed it, on his action if he can manage without roasting anyone (well, anyone he thinks might take it the wrong way  )

If he doesn't have a clear shot he'll be happy throwing up a Shield in the direction of the closest nasty instead.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 9, 2003)

IC: Death awaits the creature in the rear.

OOC: How far is Jikull from the creature. I don't want to stray to far from my 'charges'


----------



## Uriel (Jan 9, 2003)

OoC:Sorry folks, I was at work a Hellishly long time, and I just got home (8am my time).

SUPRISE ROUND CONTINUED

Enraela pulls her hand crossbow from her pack, preparing to shoot the Serpentine creature that she can see skulking throught the Boulders.

Vitrene casts a spell of Accuracy (True Strike) on himself.

Jikull watches in stupified Horror as the Beast facing him (and the party's backs...) opens it's mouth. A nimbus of green energy crackles about it's teeth and from deep witihin it's gullet issues forth a bolt of greenish lightning.

Jikull is hit full force by the Blast (23HP).

Enraela, hearing something amiss at the last second, leaps aside  (taking a Grazing shot for 11 HP).

Arngen, caught completely unawares, suffers the full force of the hit (23HP).

Grolvus, hissing and diving at the last second, is spared the hit ( No damage as per Evasion).



Grolvus sprints up to the boulder near the Beast at the front of the party.
Waiting, hidden between two rocks, he prepares to pounce on the Thing as it moves to attack his allies.

That is the Suprise Round.

BROGARK is up first on Round One.
GENTARIA IS NEXT.
ARNGEN.
THE FRONT MONSTER.
ENRAELA.
VITRENE.
WESELLU.
GROLVUS.
REAR MONSTER.
JIKULL.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 9, 2003)

OOC: Rage then charge. Slay until dead.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Brogark will enter melee with the closest foe and use his waraxe and a shield bash against him.  Slay until dead.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Brogark advances towards the Hissing Beast and deals it a mighty blow with his Axe, follwed by a slam from his SHield. His second axe-strike,however, misses. 
The Thing (AoOp) tries to bite Brogark, but fails to hit him. It now lies partally exposed, having 'shot out- of the Rocks to attack Brogark.
Grolvus takes this opportunity to strike (AoOp, since he was waiting against the near side of the Boulder), dealing it a crushing two-handed swing against it's Flank. The Beast looks sorely hurt, these things might look a bit like small Dragons, but they were not similarly Armored, to be sure...


GENTARIA AND ARNGEN ARE UP.
Then the Beast at the front strikes...It has yet to breath it's Lightnong Blast, and who knows, perhaps the othe rone will Spit Electric Death again.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 10, 2003)

Gentaria moves up, both swords in hand, to help slay the beast.

OOC: Swing, slash, dodge, slay until dead.  Repeat if neccessary.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2003)

OoC:Just to let you know, the Beast at the Front has One-Half Cover, giving it +4 AC and +2 to Reflex Saves. Once it moves out to attack, it will move either to one quarter or none.


Gebtaria advances, having seen the creature expose itself in it's vain attempt at biting Brogark.
Stabbing with her two Wicked Blades, she cuts deep into the Beast with both (13 HP total).

OoC:I still haven't heard from Arngen. If I/we do, it will be easy to roll this out.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2003)

Arngen moves away from the rest of the group  to get a better shot at the front Thing and to not be in the nice target for an area attack. As he moves, he produces a dagger from his backpack and throws it at the beast.
"I need healing..."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Arngen's Dagger sails through the air, only to clatter against the Moss- covered boulders...Perhaps his wounds caused the inaccuracy.

The Front Serpent-Beast, now beset by Grolvus,Brogark and Gentaria blasts out with it's lightning Breath, catching Brogark full on and hitting Gentaria with a glancing Blast (27 HP to Brogark,13 HP to Gentaria), Grolvus was saved by his location at the Beast's side.

Enraela, taking notice of the Beast that had so recently ambushed the Party from the Rear, gets a decent shot at the Beast, takes it, burying a bolt into it's neck with deadly accuracy.
The Thing screams, more than expected from a mere hand crossbow bolt...the Lady must have added somethinf Special to it.

Vitrene follows suit with a Bolt, which does some damage but no other special effect worht noting.

Wesellu (having noticed the Beast to the Rear)
casta a Fireball at it...

The Beast seems to take minimal damage, as it ducks weaves, serpent-like, to avoid the brunt of the blast (7HP). 


Grolvus once again tries to hit the Foe in a vulnerable spot, failing.

The Rear Monster,enraged and hissing in vain,launches itself at Jikull. Missing Spectacularly (OoC:I have rolled 4 '1's...and am Switching D20s).

Jikull returns in Kind, although he hits the Beast with a mighty blow (18HP).

ROUND TWO

Brogark smashes the Beast with his Waraxe, followed by a shield bash, followed by another Waraxe Strike, all hitting (29HP total)

 The Beast looks sorely hurt, as Gentaria swings...ineffectively on both attempts.


OoC:Arngen, I'll assume you either take a healing Potion or seek cover, as you were hit pretty bad, and (unlike Jikull) you don't have a boatload of HPs) Let me know if you want to take another shot/throw instead.

The Beast,m enraged and panicky now that it's food is showing such fight, attacks with ferocious abandon...rearing high, showing itself to be at least 40 feet long, though most of it's length is concealed by the rocks. With a lightning fast strike itt's mouth opens, swallowing Brogark in one Gulp. To the horrified witnessing of all, especially Gentaria, it then catches her as well in it's mouth, Swallowing her...

(OoC:Sorry,hehehe)

(14 HP to Brogark, 13 HP to Gentaria and the following...you will be taking rather nasty Constriction damage as well as Acidic damage from being in the Maw of a Behir every round,Pray that your 'friends' can save you...)


ENRAELA, you are up...I hope it's something Good.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2003)

OoC: Cover _and_ a healing potion would be even better. Unless a cleric decides to heal me soon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Cursing with hissed breath, Enraela drops her crossbow to withdraw her short sword, its gleaming blade hungry for the blood of her enemies.   Leaving Jikull and Wesselu to deal with the rear beast that she had already poisoned, the priestess launched herself at the front beast that had taken her younger sister and the hobgoblin with the gleaming blade swinging.

OOC:  Sorry, I don't have anything spectacular lined up spell-wise


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

OoC to Arngen : Cover and a Healing Potion it is...8HP from the Potion and you can get 3/4 cover behind a Boulder...of course, the Behir <OK, I'm tired of calling them Serpent-Beasts or Front Beast etc...> can easily climb over it. Verses it's Lightning, the cover will provide +7 AC or +3 to Ref Saves. Let me know WHICH Behir you want cover from...they ARE coming from 2 directions.

Enraela, cursing the Folly that she was about to commit, Charges the Behir at the Front, swinging at it's chest, and missing...


VITRENE is Up.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 11, 2003)

Eyes popping open as Brogark and Gentaria disappear down the beast's gullet, Wesellu quickly incants the formulae for one of his more powerful abjurations. Then scanning the rocks around him, he quickly attempts to find some extra cover.

OOC: Wesellu is throwing up a Shield. Hes going to position it facing the Rear Monster. Then hes going to attempt to find some more cover, preferably against the monster in the front.


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

_OOC:  Brogark...  um, well...  Brogark doesn't do much of anything.  I guess he'll try to hack his own way out, if possible.  I've never had a character SWALLOWED before, I don't have all the rules for it memorized.   _


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

Gentaria will.. um.. OW! 
OOC: I can honestly say this is the absolute FIRST time that has EVER happened to me!  I've never been swallowed, never seen anyoen swallowed, and never swallowed anyone as a DM (Unless they were allready dead and it was just the creatures after-battle snack)

IC: Gentaria's first impulse is to scream, but she manages to keep enough wits about her to clamp her mouth shut, and hold her breath, knowing that stomach acid is not something one wants inside them.  Then she will grasp both her swords and try to dig her way out as quickly as possible, hoping only that that idiot brogark doesn't hit her in his struggles to do likewise.  (OOC: I really shouldn't be giving the DM ideas.../OOC)
She'll keep doing this until she gets out, dies, or gets a better idea.

OOC: 51 Hp - 26 damage = 25 HP.  Half-dead.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2003)

Seeing Gentaria being swallowed whole Vitrene laughs evilly but is nevertheless slightly troubled. He had fortunately avoided being hurt by the beasts but his "comrades" were not so fortunate. If they were all killed he might not be able to survive. He would need allies in the time to come.
 Arngen was injured, he might be useful and as a fellow rogue might be converted to the true faith. 

Vitrene moves over to Arngen, casting cure light wounds 1d8+3. "In the name of Vaeraun I heal your flesh, his power sooths your wounds. He is worthy of your worship."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2003)

OoC: Getting cover from the front behir.
First time swallow for any of my games too, I think. At least I don't remember it happening before.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

Vitrene moves beside Arngen and Heals him for 6HP.

Wesellu successfully casts Shield.

Grolvus hacks mightily at the Behir, hitting it (for 11HP) in the chest.

The Rear Behir, bites onto Jikull (12HP) and 
gulps, trying to eat him. Choking and struggling vainly to 'get him down', the Behir fails to swallow the Half-Ogre.
 (OoC:Jikull beat the Oppossed Grapple check by 1....the Behir has a 26 Str even HA!)

Jikull, grinning at the stupidity of the Beast,
burries his Flamberge down its Gullet , causing tremendous damage to the Behir's Mouth
(OoC:Crit for37HP). The Behir staggers, spitting the Half-Igre from its Jaws.

ROUND THREE

OoC:Brogark and Gentaria each take 12HP in Constriction damage, and 8 HP in Acid Damage, for a total of 20HP.

Brogark had never been in a situation like this before. Unable to use his shield, Brogark nonetheless strikes out with his Axe, cutting at the beasts' Gizzard (34 HP total in two hits and its DEATH.)

A bloody Hobgoblin Captain emerges from the ruins of the Beast, gore and entrails covering him...of Gentaria, there is no Sign.

Gentaria struggles, but can seem to get no significant headway against the wall of the Behir's Stomach.
The spot where the Drow Priestess is trapped is obvious to Arngen,Grolvus and Brogark Vitrene, whether they decide to help her emains to be seen...

ARNGEN
ENRAELA
VITRENE
WESELLU
GROLVUS
THE SECOND BEHIR
JIKULL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

OOC:  Enraela is one LUCKY priestess....didn't I shoot a poison into the rear beast that should deplete its strength?

IC:  Seeing that the front beast had sputtered to its death, Enraela is about to turn her attention to the rear beast but realizes that only the hobgoblin has emerged from the creature.  Knowing that Jikull, Wesselu, Vitrene, Arngen and his hound could very well handle the beast in the rear (Jikull better than the others apparently) the priestess sighs and tries to cut open the dead beast to retrieve her younger sister.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

OoC:I'm sorry, Kitana, I made a mistake.
I had thought that your Poison was a Con Reducer <some others among the group are>.
Jikull has taken 2 HP less than posted.
However, the Behir just 'gained' 15 HP that it was down from Poison 

I REALLY doubt that Arngen will try to cut Gentaria from the Behir, so I will post Enraela's results.

IC:Rushing th the fallen Behir, Enraela cuts frantically to free her sister (doing 7HP worth of damage.You can see something struggling through the flesh, though it seems to be weakening.



ARNGEN,then the Others (minus Enraela)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2003)

Arngen tries to sneak somewhere where the beast can't see him and then give it a shot with his crossbow (normal bolt).


----------



## Leopold (Jan 11, 2003)

OOC: If you swallowed you are considered grappled and can only use small weapons to free yourself. Keep that in mind next time as i swallow whole and grapple my players ceaselessly.

IC: Fully consumed by the inner rage that is boiling out from his very soul, the half-ogre mercilessly chops and hacks into the beast in front of him not ceasing until the bits of it are scattered across the cavern and it head is severed from it's body!!


OOC: No screaming or yelling while raging, that's so unkool


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2003)

OoC: I am aware of the Swallowing rules...the Waraxe is a size too big to cut one's self out with, but it looked so cool in my mind...
BTW, not that I have 'cheated', but occassionally I have fudged and let a PC succeed with something that they would have failed..Shh!!!!! I never do it for the Opposition, though, so worry not.

IC:Stealthily flanking the Behir, Arngen moves up on it's side as it is occupied with Jikull...a Bolt fired from it's blind side connects (16 HP including Sneak). The Behir shrieks in agony, the Bolt connecting just under it's left eye...
(OoC:5 foot move to better cover and fire)

OoC:Vitrene and Wesellu need to post.
Guys. let's see some Fire!!! That thing is hurt, and,well...you are both rather easy to swallow...
 I think is obvious that Grolvus would try to retrieve Gentaria,especially with Enraela right there (if notr, I will backtrack).

IC: Grolvus hacks and digs into the Behir's guts,freeing a sputtering and very undignified Gentaria Ferach from the bowels of the beast (4 HP acid damage to Grolvus).


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 12, 2003)

Grolvus hauled Gentaria out of the beast's gut with two hands, setting the small drow carefully against the boulder before growling and pulling a rag out of his sack to wipe away the stomach juices.  The bugbear grimaced - oh how the beast stank!  They'd have to pause to wash at the river to keep from leaving an easily followed scent.


OOC:  I'm pretty sure I've had a character swallowed before (can't remember which one though), and I *know* I've seen it happen to other party members.  

Uriel, did you not get my email?  I reasoned out pretty much the same thing as you did for Grolvus


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2003)

Vitrene will shoot the remaining behir with his crossbow (unpoisoned bolts) until the end of the battle, smiling sadistically every time it is hit.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 12, 2003)

Fumbling for his crossbow, Wesellu lets a bolt fly at the raging Behir as he swiftly repositions his Shield to his best advantage.

OOC: Wesellu is firing a non-poisoned bolt, and moving his shield to block the side the Behir is on.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2003)

Vitrene shoots at the Behir, hitting it in one of it's legs. (3HP)

Wesellu shoots, but fails to hit the behir.

The Behir, enraged, and seeing Jikull as it's most dangerous Foe, tries once more to Swallow the bothersome Half-Orge.
Catching Jikull in its Maw (13HP), the Behir gulps...and again fails to Swallow Jikull.

Jikull, in retaliation, swings again, connectong with his Flamberge (18HP).The Behir rises, spitting blood and then Crashes to ground...Dead.

The Path is clear, with only the dying dounds of the Behir breaking the silence.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

"Good work, Hound," Enraela speaks, cleaning off the edge of her sword before sliding it back into her scabbard.  "You should scout the area quickly to make sure no more are about and then return to be healed."

Sufficing for a dismissal of the bugbear, the priestess kneels beside her sister.  "Vitrene, heal the others."  Her hand passes over her sisters features, so similiar to her own but younger and more  rebellious. 

Closing her eyes, she begins her prayer to the goddess to heal her younger sister, her fingers lightly tracing every curve.

OOC:  She'll heal in this order, Gentaria, herself, then Arngen.  She'll expect Gentaria and Vitrene to take care of the other's wounds.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2003)

Arngen retrieves his dagger and cleans it of Behir blood on the fungi.
He then goes over to Enraela.
"Mistress, are you fine?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

"I have seen better days," the priestess answers, opening her lavender eyes to gaze up at the male drow.  "But the gaze of Lolth has been favorable upon me so far."

Using her thumb to brush a trace of acid from Gentaria's forehead, Enraela stands up, shaking the dust from her clothes.  "And you, Arngen?"  Her hand touches his cheek lightly while she observed all of his wounds.  "You don't tend to be too _useful_ when you're damaged.  And I wouldn't want that, would I?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2003)

Arngen smiles, enjoying the touch on his skin.
"I think we've seen the same days... or nights."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

"Let's see if you can survive until we get another night," Enraela whispers with dark mischief and then kisses Arngen briefly on the lips with a silent prayer of healing for her consort.  "But enough of this, we best get ourselves together quickly and leave this area before anyone else takes advantage of our weakened state.  To the ship and relative safety we go."

"If anyone wants to waste my time whining, you can clean Jikull's flamberge with your entrails."

OOC: is it supposed to be a long way to the ship?  should we rest before we head out?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 12, 2003)

With a nod to Enraela, Grolvus sheathed his sword and turned to the path ahead.  He began picking his way through the boulders - cautiously, lest anymore serpentine beasts be laying in wait to swallow _him_.  

Well, the bugbear had survived that encounter - and not just with the behirs.  Maybe this would all turn out alright...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2003)

Arngen executes a flourish bow to the departing priestess.
"You inspire me to try my best surviving, Mistress."

He then gets his pace match that of Enraela and follows her, a step behind and looking for danger from around. And her.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 12, 2003)

IC: Jikull wipes his sword on the flesh of the lizard creature. He approaches his 'charges' and waits sword firmly in hand. "Let us continue onward and be done with this rechid place and board this ship in question."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2003)

Gentaria gets up indignantly and kicks the downed corpse of the Behier, muttering "Stupid beast".  She then looks thankfully at her sister for the healing and tries to clean herself off as best she can.  Moving close to Enraela, she speaks softly to her "Sister, we need to find somewhere to wash away the stench of battle or we'll be easier to track for any more creatres.."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

"Why? Do you know of a stream nearby where we can do that?" the priestess asks her younger sister, her nose wrinkling slightly with disgust.  "And indeed, Gentaria, you do have a _smell_ about you now."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2003)

"I'm sorry to tell you that I'm all out of healing spells, all I can do is clean and bind your wounds. We should probably take a few hours rest before we continue."

ooc:
Heal 5 on anyone who'd benefit from it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

OOC: Gentaria and Enraela can handle whoever is left with their spells.  LOL maybe we should rest a while and take a break to recharge?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * "And indeed, Gentaria, you do have a smell about you now." *




"Ah, but at least you've finally had that filthy spider infestation taken care of, cousin." Vitrene smiles sadistically.


ooc: surely Gentaria's Crolvi did not survive the acid bath.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *OOC: Gentaria and Enraela can handle whoever is left with their spells.  LOL maybe we should rest a while and take a break to recharge? *




I think so. Those rope-trick amulets should give us a safe place to rest, and I doubt the river will be much safer than the forest.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think so. Those rope-trick amulets should give us a safe place to rest, and I doubt the river will be much safer than the forest. *




OOC: Well then I think its safe to assume that they'll try to find  safe place to rest for a few hours and clean themselves up.  I'm sure there will be some turn taking for watches, etc.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

"Though the territory here may be dangerous," Brogark advises, "it would surely be dangerous to procede in ill health as we are.  We ought to rest."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

OoC&Off Topic:I have been sick folks, sorry I didn't post Sunday..I just woke up from 15 hours in bed.

OoC&In Topic: Several of you are wounded, either from the Quicklings or from the Behir. A recap follows. Please let me know which spells/potions etc..you are using.

Arngen: Down 12 (3 Quicklings,23 Lightning, Healed 14 total from potion and Vitrene).

Brogark: Down 61 HP (27 Lightning,14 from Behir Bite, 12 Constriction and 8 Acid).

Enraela: Down 11 from Lightning.

Gentaria: Down 46 HP (13 Lightning, 13 Bite,12 Constriction, 8 Acid).

Grolvus: Down 4 from Quicklings, I believe (I may be off a HP)

Jikull: Down 52 HP (4 Quicklings,23 Lightning, 12 from Behir Bite,13 from Behir Bite).

KitanaVorr/Vitrene/Gentaria- if you want to post healingspells cast etc here, cool. Or email me with them as you like.
Anyone using Healing Potions either do so in thread or email me if you prefer as well.

IC: The Behir have expired their last breaths, and eaten their last travellers in the Forest. 
Gentaria can clearly make out the well worn path leading back to whatever serves these creatures as a lair...perhaps they were the only ones, or perhaps they lair in Packs.

OoC:Let me know when you are healed etc...and if you want to search out shelter. The Behir Lair, if empty, might serve a s a good place to hole up, as you doubt that anything else in the near vicinity would challenge them.

Oh, and yes, Gentaria's Pet Spider did not make it out alive from the Behir's Stomach.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2003)

> OoC&Off Topic:I have been sick folks, sorry I didn't post Sunday..I just woke up from 15 hours in bed.




Sorry to hear that Uriel, I hope you feel better now and if not that you soon will.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 13, 2003)

IC: "My wounds could use some attending too now mistress enralea"

OOC: ouch! i didn't know i was down that far.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 14, 2003)

OOC: _After a few minutes Grolvus will come back to report that the way ahead is reasonably clear [I assume that's what he's found].  Then he'll go sneak carefully to the lair to make sure there aren't any more Behir's about.

Also I think he's actually taken about 10 points of damage, Uriel.  He took 4 just from the acid.  I'll add it up to be sure - too little for our precious few healing spells anyway.  _


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

OOC:  Assuming the lair is a good place to settle down and do some healing while each of them rest?

IC:

Enraela brushes her fingers across the broad forehead of the half-ogre, closing her eyes briefly as she prayed for his divine recovery. (Cast Cure Serious Wounds).  Then she will move on to her sister.  (Cast Cure Moderate Wounds) before using the rest of her spells on Brogark and instructing Gentaria and Vitrene to assist her with healing the hobgoblin.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

Gentaria will help heal the others (Whatever's needed, using Cure Moderate for any who have more than 10 HP damage, Cure light if less).  No healing for HIM unless sister orders it.  Her face is now set with hatred and anger over being EATEN and loosing her precious friend.  If there were any more of those beasts, she would hunt them down and destroy every last one of them!  After this mission, of course...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2003)

OoC:Enraela casts CSW on Jikull for 22 HP restored.
Enraela casts CMW on Gentaria, healing 16 HP.
Gentaria Casts CMW on Brogark, healing 16 HP.
Enraela casts CLW on Brogark for 11 HP.
Enraela casts Cure Minor Wounds on Brogark for 1HP.

The damage tally now stands at 

Arngen: Down 12 

Brogark: Down 33 HP 

Enraela: Down 11 

Gentaria: Down 30 HP 

Grolvus: Down 10 

Jikull: Down 30 HP 

Vitrene: Unhurt

Wesellu: Unhurt

So, any other Healing from Items should be mentioned now, either in Email or here, otherwise I will assume that everyone is OK with where they stand.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

is that all my spells? I thought I had more than that..


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2003)

OoC:Jemal, I emailed you the list that you sent me for your Picked Spells.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

_OOC:  I still recommend that we rest for a day to recoup spells.  Three of us are down by 30(!) points._


----------



## Caliber (Jan 14, 2003)

Walking to the dead Behirs, Wesellu looks them over before he begins to slowly harvest a few organs and choice bits of flesh from the creatures. As he does so, he speaks over his shoulder to the rest of his companions, who are in the process of curing their wounds.

"If we are to rest, we should try to find shelter. Its a risk to journey to the Behirs cave, but if these two were the only ones then it should provide a very convenient resting place."

OOC: Meant to post this last night but I guess it didn't go through. Sorry 'bout that. Hope you're feeling better Uriel.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

Arngen will gulp down one more Cure Light


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Enraela moved on ahead, motioning for her sister and the hound to scout for the Behir's lair.  "Its as safe a place as any," the priestess surmised with a sigh.  "And we are in need of rest before we complete our journey to the river."

OOC:  Okay I'm assuming were finding our way to the Behir cave to rest, frolick, whatever for a few hours.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2003)

OoC:Arngen Heals for a further 9HP after drinking a Cure Light Wounds Potion.
I'm feeling better, thanks.

IC: Cautiously making their way through the Lerondyl, following the spoor of the Behir back to their Lair.
After half an hour, Gentaria and Grolvus are certain that a small-mouth cave ahead is the origin of the Beasts. No sound issues from within.
Moving forward, the two scout out the Cavem returning a few minutes later, sure that there are no more Behir.

Within, the Cave opens up to a diameter of 25 to 40 feet, as well as being some 60 feet deep.
Scattered about are the bones of many creatures, some obviously Drow and Goblinoids. Weapons and clothes,armor and packs lie about the floor of the cave.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

OOC: Enraela will look around to see if there's anything useful in there for her, potions, etc.

IC:

Dank, smelly and an incredibly mess, but Enraela didn't complain.  The others were definitely showing the strains of battle, and a good rest to replenish their meagre store of spells would do them much good.  After searching for anything useful, Enraela created a place for herself and Arngen a good distance from the others, leaving them scattered about and to their own devices.  No one would be foolish to try anything to test her patience or Jikull's now when the stress of battle still hung heavily on their brows.

Enraela stretched out on the bedroll, staring up at the ceiling and allowing all manner of thoughts to ease into the meditation that would bring her back into communion with the goddess.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 15, 2003)

OOC: I could use some more healing...people moved too fast for me to take advantage of it!

IC: The half-ogre takes some spare snippets of cloth and binds his wounds tight.  They still ache from being scorched from that blasted lizard. No matter. When this is all over he will be justly rewarded for what he deserves and these insipid creatures will rue the day they brought him down here to be a toy. He strands around next to the drow sisters towering over them in while they rest, making sure that no harm comes to his 'charges'. His eyes sporadicly scan for vitrene to make sure the drow hasn't fled from his sight.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *OOC: I could use some more healing...people moved too fast for me to take advantage of it!*




OOC: We're out of healing spells, Leo, you'll have to drink some of your healing potions or something.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 15, 2003)

OOC: DM how many hitpoints do i have total and how much if i am down by? If i am more than half i chug my healing potion. If not then i just wait till the morn.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 15, 2003)

Arngen sets his bedroll next to Enraela's. Seeing that she is starting her meditation, he sits down and keeps watch.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

OoC: Leopold, you are still down 30HP, not quite half).

IC: The Behir lair seems secure, lit in a soft yellow light by the same fungus that lit the tunnel under Ferach's House. .A more careful look shows Gentaria <Wilderness Lore check 21> that there are depressions where 2 large Creatures slept, not more.
A look around the place for anything on value shows that the Behir had gathered a small pile of Gold coins <several hundred> as well as a handful of Jewels. Several suits of armor and a few weapons line the Sleeping Areas as well.
No obvious Potions or other such things are to be seen, though a more thorough look when you are rested might yield better results.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 16, 2003)

Vitrene casts Detect Magic and examines the findings in the cave, carefully hiding any item with a greater than minor enchantment in the many pockets of his coat and leaving items of lesser value (or of too large size for him to hide) for the rest of the group. Then, after having prayed to Vaeraun in both word and deed he retires to a corner of the cave and meditates to regain his spells.

It had been a trying day, but also a rewarding one. Safe in his Rope Trick (from the amulet of House Ferach) Vitrene waits for the journey to continue.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 16, 2003)

Seeming almost preoccupied, Wesellu will follow the others into the Behir's cave. Glancing about, he will begin to pace the extent of the cave, searching for any hidden areas with his _Detect Secret Doors_ spell. 

Afterwards, picking a comfortable spot against the wall, he will lie down and rest from the days events, overly taxed


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

Vitrene cass Rope Trick and retires <OoC:'Closing it?', alone up there etc...>

Wesellu finds no secret compartments within the Behir lair, and finds a relatively safe wall to sleep/meditate against.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 16, 2003)

IC: Jikull moves over to examine the weapons and armor to see if there is anything useful that the drow did not pillage already. IF he sees something useful he takes it, if not he leaves it and tells the others to come see what's left. If one of the others takes what he likes he will take it from them forcefully if neccessary.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 16, 2003)

Gentaria signals to her sister "There were no more than 2 creatures lairing here." Then looks around to see if there is anything else she needs to do before sleeping.

OOC: UM, about those rope-trick things.. Are they permanent or do they have a duration?  If so what lvl were they cast at, b/c rope tricks duration is 1hr/lvl...  Just wondering, I don't wanna get dumped out in mid-air when and if the spell cuts out.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

OOC:  Pictures Vitrene go flying out of his ropetrick and sprawling undignifiedly on the floor.  Laughs evilly.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

OoC: Jikull, there are a few servicable Weapons scattered around:
A Short Sword,a Quarterstaff, a second Short Sword,a Light Pick and a well-made Short Composite Bow. There is also a quiver of sturdy red feathered arrows <The 'feathers' are actually treated bat-wing leather>.
Most of the armor is destroyed, although 2 bucklers < 1 is a Spiked Buckler> and a suit of Dwarf Sized Half-Plate are servicable.

Regarding the Rope Trick: I still haven't heard Vitrene offer to let others stay within the Rope Trick Space. He has the details of duration etc...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 16, 2003)

ooc: heh!  Well, he's an elf so he only needs to sleep for half an hour (iirc). So once the duration is about to expire he'll just get out of it and sit quietly in a corner until he's got his spells prepared.
 If that wouldn't work he'll skip the rope trick and meditate normally (he would certainly know the "rules" even if I do not.)

-

Did Vitrene find anything valuable?

-

And he won't offer anyone else to share his rope trick. He doesn't really trust them well enough to sleep with them.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

Grolvus picked his way carefully through the bones and cast off possessions of the dead, not wanting to disturb them if he could help it.  With a diligent eye the big bugbear explored the back of the cavern, making sure there weren't any passages that might loose enemies into their rear as they slept.  Still, whatever was out there might be less dangerous than what was in here, especially for a bugbear that was rather unimportant in the drow's scheme of things.

*OOC*: _Once Grolvus is done taking a look, assuming he doesn't find anything (since no one else did), he'll go back to the entrance of the cave and hide himself as best he can.  He'll take first watch, and then wake Arngen when it's time for the bugbear to sleep._


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2003)

OoC:Vitrene and all...Pg 154 PH, second column,Under 'Rest'. You pesky elves need 4 Hours of Trance to 'sleep' and replenish etc...AND, clearly stated, it takes 8 hours to replenish spells, just like anyone else.Modified by how many spells you have cast etc...for Wizards.Sorcerers and clerics replenish at a certain time, depending on their Deity/Sorcerers need 8 Hours rest, +15 Minutes 'picking' spells.PH pg 156, Top of the Page 
So, clearly spelled out is the need for 8 hours of rest for replenishment of spells. Not to be a hardass, but I'm just letting you folks know. Besides, from a character point of view (especially those who were swallowed, which CAN'T feel good...a little rest won't kill anyone.
Any 'Findings' have alreadt been emailed to whatever person found them, if any...
Paranoia,It's not just a Well-Loved RPG <R.I.P.>


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2003)

OoC:It is 'late afternoon' in Game terms, although that is just for the purpose of things that need a time (like Spell replenishment).

Enraela and Gentaria either replenish at the 'Wake from Trance, or at the Start of Trance - Their Choice. Let me know.

Vitrene replenishes his Clerical spells at 'Midnight' I believe.
SOmeone let me know if you folks want to hole up for the full 8 hours for Wesellu to replenish.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC: Jikull takes all serviceable weapons and armor in a pile and picks it up and takes it back to Enraela. "Find out if any of these are magical and useful for our quest. If not i say destroy them and be done with it, better to destroy them than let our enemies have them." he says flatly.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 17, 2003)

Awakening after a short period of trance, Wesellu will rise slowly, scanning about the cave for the rest of his companions. Utilizing the cantrip of Detect Magic, Wesellu quickly scans through the piles of discarded weapons and armor, searching for anything of interest. 

After his quick search, Wesellu will pace about for a moment before sitting down, his spellbook open before him. 

Tracing over the delicate runes with his mind, he begins to painstakingly commit them to memory for the coming day.

OOC: Wesellu is going to replace his 1st level Shield with an Endure Elements. Further, he is going to add that to his every day morning routine in the form of Endure Elements (Electricity).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Enraela ran her fingers lightly along Arngen's thigh.  "Did you find anything useful, Wesselu? Or you, Vitrene?" she asked the wizard and cleric in a soft tone.  "I'm sure Jikull would like to know."  Her fingers tickled along the back of Arngen's knee, swirling in lazy circles.

The wizard looked studious and so many of their group was weary from battle and still looking very worn.  Perhaps it would be wise to face further foes with a better rested team.  Unfortunately, they couldn't afford to lose Wesselu quite yet, him and his dreams of silver doors.

OOC: I'm changing up Enraela's divine list and will be sending that to you.  Replenish when I go to sleep.  Is she full up now?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2003)

OoC":I'm at work now, the sounds of Techno assaulting my Brain...Argh!
Caliber, I don't think you need to memorize a specific Element with Enndure ELements, you can shape it as you cast it. I may be wrong, I don't have a PH in front of me.
Yes, everyone,, I am not murdering you in your sleep/Trance...Go ahead and replenish/pick spells. Actually, please email me, whoever casts spells, with your entire new picks. It's easier than picking over the posts for them. I do think that the Cleric's will be rather sorely pressed, healing everyone.
BTW: While the Behirs and the Quicklings weren't enough to raise you all, when you do advance a level (those that I don't kill...  ), I will let you know. As long as it is a Class that you already have levels in, I have no problem letting you advance, trying to suddenly gain levels as a Cleric, for Grolvus, for example, is a bit silly.
Please excuse any typos, as I am in a very dark room with loud and annoying music assailing me.
OK, back to your regularly scheduled Dungeonbash...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

Arngen enjoyed the soft caressing on his leg. He slowly extended his hand, starting to softly add force the pressure points on Enraela's back, using the knowledge of anatomy that he normally employed in a totally different way.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

"Oh, _very_ nice."  Those silver brows arched slighly, a smile touching her lips at Arngen's caress.  "Are you all better now?  Rested?  We have at least four more hours before Wesselu can finish his studying."

Her fingers pinched the skin on the back of his knee.  "That's one hour for us, and three hours for you to recover afterwards."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

"I think I need to relieve Grolvus of guard duty. He _does_ need to sleep, unlike we.  On the other hand, an hour more can't hurt him, can it?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Enraela grasped Arngen by the back of his head, her fingers caught into his white hair as she stood up.  "Gentaria, Vitrene, relieve Grovulus," she commanded keeping her eyes on the male drow.  Her dark pink lips curved slightly.

"Come with me."  She dragged him with her by her grip on his hair, keeping him from completely rising but moving slowly enough so that he doesn't completely trip up either.  Further down the cave they went.

Not too long afterwards everyone else could hear alot of noise from back there.  A few yelps from Arngen but he certainly didn't sound like he was in pain.  Of Enraela what they could hear was low and deep.  The priestess was a stern taskmistress in all things and every inch the daughter of her mother.

Later, Enraela emerges from the back first, her hands pressing her robes into place and pushing the locks of her hair into its neat position.  There a small satisfied smile on her lips when she goes to rejoin her sister, carrying with her the aura of undeniable sexual heat.

OOC:  I'm taking liberties assuming Arngen isn't stupid enough to say no to her. LOL


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

*OoC:* Arngen may be 'poncy', as hinted on another thread, but he's the only male who's getting lucky  And Arngen's hair is white, not silver.

*IC:* Shortly after Enraela, Arngen comes back, tucking his chain shirt back on and with wobly legs. He pulls back sweaty hairs from his face and and rubs his sore muscles.
Getting his bearings in order, the drow lays down on his bedroll to catch his breath.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*OoC: Arngen may be 'poncy', as hinted on another thread, but he's the only male who's getting lucky *




OOC:  LOL!  That's not hard when you're the consort of the daughter of an oversexed drow duchess..


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *OOC:  LOL!  That's not hard when you're the consort of the daughter of an oversexed drow duchess..   *



*OoC:* It was only a matter of time. And it _will_ be only a matter of time.    

*IC:* Having caught his wind, Arngen gets up and digs up a magnifying class from his backpack. He then starts going through the cave with it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2003)

> You pesky elves need 4 Hours of Trance to 'sleep' and replenish etc...AND, clearly stated, it takes 8 hours to replenish spells, just like anyone else.




ooc: I thought so (lying), yes, yes.  Well, this is embarrasing. 

____




> Enraela ran her fingers lightly along Arngen's thigh. "Did you find anything useful, Wesselu? Or you, Vitrene?" she asked the wizard and cleric in a soft tone. "I'm sure Jikull would like to know." Her fingers tickled along the back of Arngen's knee, swirling in lazy circles.




Vitrene sneers in annoyance and answers (truthfully)
"Nothing but trash and steel. If anyone else found anything they must have taken it before I had a chance to examine it. Behirs have a certain primitive intelligence, maybe they've sold their conquered items of value in exchange for slaves. But probably they didn't have any in the first place."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*IC: Having caught his wind, Arngen gets up and digs up a magnifying class from his backpack. He then starts going through the cave with it. *




OOC:  Bored isn't he?  He could go relieve Grovlus of the watch so the bugbear can get some sleep instead of being Drowlock Holmes....


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Bored isn't he?  He could go relieve Grovlus of the watch so the bugbear can get some sleep instead of being Drowlock Holmes.... *



*OoC:* Enraela already called Grolvus' release from guard duty, didn't she. Who is Arngen to fight against a drow priestess' orders, especially one's that he just had 'physical interaction' with.  And LoL


----------



## Leopold (Jan 17, 2003)

IC: The half-ogre watches the drow priestess go off and enjoy herself. He silently watches them go and stands poised to charge off in the direction if any scream of pain is made by the priestess. He knows the wrath of the duchess and doesn't want to taste the barbed whip that she uses when she is displeased.

"Nothing but rubbish. Destroy it so that our enemies cannot use it. Let us carry on after we have been healed and proceed to our destination."


How he wants to wrap his hands around the drow females neck and squeeze till he sees her eyes bulge and they pop out of her pretty head. How the taste of her blood on his tongue as he bites off her tongue and listens to her scream. His eyes glaze for a second and move back to the task at hand. 



OOC: This alignment is tricky...gonna have to work on it more


----------



## Caliber (Jan 17, 2003)

Mumbling to Enraela, half absorbed into his spellbook already, Wesellu can barely be heard.

"Nothing of value lies within this cave. The stupid beasts were likely unable to bring back anyone carrying significant magical abilities anyway."

With a sniff, and a slight arch of his eyebrows, Wesellu notices absently as Enraela and Arngen move to the back of the cave for their enjoyment. 

Murderous thoughts softly floating through his head, he quickly pushes them down, scanning the others as he does so. No one seemed to be using mind invasive magics. 

Remembering his task at hand, Wesellu again bent forward, laboriously committing the weblike runes to memory as he mouthed the mystical words that would invoke his magic.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

Grolvus will politely refuse the other drow from taking his place unless they insist.  Such mundane duty is obviously beneath the mighty priestesses and their servants.  The bugbear is more than willing to wait for Arngen to be 'free' and take his place.  If he does so then Grolvus will find a spot to sleep nearby, in case Arngen needs backup.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

Seeing that the bugbear isn't giving up his shift for the others, Arngen quickly finishes his look through of the cave with his magnifying glass and heads out to releave Grolvus of duty.
"Get some sleep, you aren't a good scout if you can barely keep your eyes open."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

The bugbear only grunted and patted Arngen on the shoulder before moving aside and back a few feet into the cave to lie down for a nap against the wall.  He took the time to remove his mithril shirt and his weapons, rearanging his belongings so he could be more comfortable but still have everything within reach.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2003)

Vitrene seems pleasantly surprised by the bugbears sence of duty. _Finally someone who understands their proper place, not like that lusty whore cousin of mine._ "Good boy," he says absentmindedly, patting the beast's shoulder. Then he goes back to his rest.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

Arngen smiled slyly as the bugbear made bed.
_A hound indeed... Wonder who he really is loyal to if it comes to that..._

Arngen finds himself a spot where he can sit comfortably and see all of the cave's occupants and the entrance. He then starts passing the time, rehashing the memories of a warm body against his.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 17, 2003)

IC: Sleep, all the drow are talking about rest and sleep. Such is what the body needs to keep going, what the body needs to survive. Jikull moves over to enraela and waits for her to sleep and guards her body scanning the area. When she aries refreshed, only then can he rest against a wall, sword still drawn out prepared to destroy any who seek to harm her.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC:  Aww so much love for Enraela.  She does the happy with her consort and everyone gets all pissy? 

IC:

The priestess flicks a stray particle of dirt from her robes, glancing at the huge half-ogre standing nearby.  "You're very dedicated, aren't you, animal?  My mother speaks very highly of your..._talents_ and I must say they have to be impressive in order to satisfy that lusty mother of mine."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2003)

PROVIDING YOU FOLKS ARE READY TO CONTINUE (Let me know if there are still things you wish to do).

BTW, I will now give a total of the Treasure in the Behir's Nest (please let me know who carries it now).
703 GP,a tormaline (100GP),a golden yellow topaz (300GP), a green garnet (110), a bloodstone (40GP).
Also, is a Scroll Case, containing a scroll (I'll let someone Detect Magic prior to Trance: Divine, 2 Spells :Enchantment and Conjuration rsectively.
Wesellu had Read Magic as well(cast prior to Trance), I assume Enraela asks him to identify it.If assuming this is wrong, I am sorry, I'm just tryiong to help/speed things along.
Scroll:Clerical, 6th Level Caster, Bless, Cure Moderate Wounds.


Leaving the Behir's Cave, you head for the Old Forest Road. The Road is only about a half mile from the Behir's Lair, though you are now actually a bit further forward than when the Behirs attacked you.
After a warning Scouting from Arngen/Grolvus/Gentaria, you take the Road.
Progress is easier, as the Road is far more stable footing than the Forest itself. A few minor blockages in te form of suspicious Lichen or Fungi are easily avoided, as well as a small band of Kobolds that ran away as soon as they spotted you.

Travelling along the Road, you are some 4 mies from the Crossroads Point where the Tunnel to the River when you spot a group approaching towards you on the Road.
 They number just over a dozen, Drow for the most part ( Mostly Guards, though 2 Drow wear the clothes of Merchants), though there are 2 Goblins with them, at the front of the group.A small Wagon, drawn by 2 Pack Lizards sits at the center of the group.They wear the Livery of House Empragh, a Lesser House, unaffiliated with any of the Great Houses.
When you and they are about 50 feet from one another, the Group stops.
One of the Merchants approaches, a rueful smile upoin his face. Taking a moment, he sizes up your group, noting the stances, the positioning of you. After a moment, he turns and addresses Enraela.
'Greetings Priestess, I trust the Queen of the Webs finds you well this morning? I am Hremtar Aludallin, humble Merchant of House Empragh. We are returning to the City from Lands Abroad. Perhaps you would see what Treasures we bear, before the Tax Collectors pinch and  prod them, possibly damaging them.' 
It is marginally obvious <very obvious to Vitrene and Arngen> that he is offering to sell you his wares before the Authorities of the City take a sizable chunk out of them. Such dealings are very common when meeting upon the Road. You can expect from 10 to 25% off pricewise, depending on the 'Haggle'. Hremtar snaps his fingers and one of the Guards undoes a latch on the small Wagon, causing the side to fall open. Within are small packages of various sorts. Hremtar smiles wide and says, 
'We deal in...remedies, Mistress...Salves,Healing Polstices and other things less Savory, I am afraid. Ah, such are the realities of our Lot in Life, Praise Lolth.' 

OoC:I have added Healing Herbs to my Campaign, <ala Rolemaster>. Following is a list of what he has displayed.

# / Name   /  Form   /  Preparation   /Effect / Price

15 /Aldivar/ Mushroom  / Eat slowly (3 rounds)/ Heals 1D6 HP / 25 GP

10 / Kembus / Mushroom / Eat Slowly (3 rounds) / Heals 1D10 HP / 40 GP

10 / Jimparch / Lichen / Cook into Tea (5 Minutes) / Heals 2D6 HP / 30GP

9 Remdeva / Small Polyp Bulb / Chew them <1 round> / Increases Darkvison Range by 50% for 1D4 Hours / 20 GP

6 Sessalim / Lizard Gland / Chew <1 round> / +2 to STR for 1D10 Minutes / 20 GP

11 Vidruvia / Insect Egg / Chew (1 Round) / +2 to DEX for 1D6 Minutes / 15GP

The FOllowing from the DMG <pg 80>.
Small Centipede Venom, Greenblood Oil, Med Spider Venom, Bloodroot, Large Scorpion Venom, Black Adder Venom, Malyss Root Paste, Terinav Root, Carrion Crawler Brain Juice, Striped Toadstool.

Of course, there is always the chance that you folks will want to 'Hijack' them. Such attempts have, in the past, usually met with disaster, for while they seem less than formidable,such Merchants are often very powerful mages or Priests.

The Merchant smiles, awaiting your response.

Edited for Spelling


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Aww so much love for Enraela.  She does the happy with her consort and everyone gets all pissy?
> *




ooc: It's lonely on the top. (except when you're on top)


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

The burly bugbear scratched the yellow fur of his chin thoughtfully while glancing at the offered wares.  After a moment he stepped over to Arngen, leaning in close to whisper to the drow and place something small in his hand.  With that done, he loped off to the side of the road to wait while the drow haggled, calling to the two goblins while their masters were otherwise engaged.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC:

Okay  Enraela will want any divine spells. and the mapcase.  Any arcane spells, she will give to Wesselu.  The jewels and money will be kept in a sort of stockpile for the group to buy any needed healing herbs as the group obviously needs it as a whole and Enraela doesn't trust dem goblins and their love of treasure.

She'll engage in haggling the merchant for the wares.  What does everyone want?

IC:

The drow priestess gave the merchant a slight smile of welcome.  "Indeed, merchant, your wares might prove useful to me."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2003)

> BTW, I will now give a total of the Treasure in the Behir's Nest (please let me know who carries it now).




Vitrene carries whatever he could take last night.
__



> What does everyone want?




All the Jimparch, Aldivar and Kembus we can afford, in that order (most cost-efficient)


----------



## Leopold (Jan 18, 2003)

IC: At the comment about his 'talents' he momentarily takes his eyes off his watch and looks at her for a split second then returns to his vigil.  Her eyes reminded him of her mother with whom many scars running down his muscled body still ached. There was pleasure coarsed with pain and when his body raged and fought back it made it all the more exciting for her to 'toy' with him. Such is the insanity of these vile creatures.

"The sesslim, kembus, and revenda are what i need mistress. They would aid me in battle as well as give some to our scout to better allow him to see farther and live longer to report. Give some to me and some to him. With this we can protect and report on our party much more effectively. Any advantage we can gain over our enemy puts us that much closer to our goal." His  hand never strays far from his sword as he speaks in a low even tone to enraela.


OOC: We you get sum, we don't...hell i gotta look at a mangy bugbear and a manhater! Sheesh!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC: Well when you say it THAT way.  Enraela isn't into cutting up her consorts.  I mean really, it would lower their endurance that way.  They always bleed out too fast.  Arngen is in one piece, just very worn out...hehe.

And you can always try and take on the bugbear...lol...


----------



## Leopold (Jan 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *OOC: Well when you say it THAT way.  Enraela isn't into cutting up her consorts.  I mean really, it would lower their endurance that way.  They always bleed out too fast.  Arngen is in one piece, just very worn out...hehe.
> 
> And you can always try and take on the bugbear...lol... *





OOC:rrrummm no


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Leopold _*OOC:rrrummm no  *




OOC:  Aww I hear bug bears are very cuddlely!  And I didn't know Jikull wanted some, Vitrene and Gentaria yes, but not Jikull.  



> _Originally posted by Serpenteye _*ooc: It's lonely on the top. (except when you're on top)  *




Well, where else would she be? 

About the Herbs:

I agree on getting as many healing herbs as we can and maybe a couple of strength things for the fighters.  I need to look up what the other herbs from the DMG do though.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2003)

OoC:The DMG ones are all Poisons. I would have posted a bigger list, seeing as I have the largest D20 collection of anyone I know...truly silly, really.
<I was also rushed, running off to work>I just have to buy EVERYTHING, seeing as I get it at wholesale 

Speaking of which, I don't know if any of you have bought 'Plot and Poison'<The Drow Book> yet, but I may be retrocatively adding elements of that in, if there are cool things for the characters when mine arrives (Tuesday).
Woohoo...Wait till Savage Races comes out. Though I am starting to view the Official WoTC non-core books a bit like I did the White Wolf Books for years working at Games Retail (lots of wordy fluff and minimal useful juicy bits), I am looking forward to that one.

OK, I'm off to check my email for clandestine messages...Which you all know I NEVER get from any of you , then a few hours sleep before work calls again.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2003)

OoC:Wow, nobody posted...(Sniff)
I'll cut through the Haggle Process, to make it easy (seeing as the Merchant will have the better skill anyways).
The Merchant offers 20% off of the Jimparch and Kembus and Terinav Root, 15% off of the rest.

Someone finalize any purchases you folks wish to make and let me know. Feel free to email each other if need be. as long as I get a copy of the 'conversations'.

Off to Work !!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

OOC:

Ok I'll do the finalizing and send that off to you.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

Arngen approaches Enraela.
"Mistress, would you also buy large scorpion poison and carrion crawler brain juice, they would be of use for me."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Arngen approaches Enraela.
> "Mistress, would you also buy large scorpion poison and carrion crawler brain juice, they would be of use for me." *




OOC: Psst ;p you know my email address, you could send requests  to me if you don't want any of the others to know what you've got.  KitanaVorr@aol.com

btw, Enraela's not going to let anyone else interact with the merchants without her watching.  She'd like to know what everyone's getting as well.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

*OoC:* I know, but I was too lazy to bother.  Besides, I couldn't possibly use them against any of you, could I?


----------



## Caliber (Jan 19, 2003)

Examining the merchant's wares, Wesellu remains queit as Enraela haggles with the merchant, merely nodding at Vitrene's suggestion to buy all of the healing medicines.

Finding the rest of his stock of unimportance, Wesellu stands back and takes watches the merchant and his people warily. 

This far from any source of help, it paid to be overly cautious.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2003)

OoC:I'm still waiting on a list of things you foks want from Kitana, guys.
Off to work again!!!!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: Is that it?  Nobody else want anything special?  If not, I'll send the list to Uriel.  I'm just waiting for people to respond one way or the other on the thread or in email.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

Grolvus hulked over the two goblins, grunting and chuckling with them in low voices while Enraela and the merchants negotiated their transaction.  He traded a bit of his food to them for some small blue mushrooms, wrapping them in a small piece of cloth and tossing them into a pouch.

It was nice to talk to some of his own kind - or maybe it was just nice to talk to someone *lower* on the totem pole than he was.  Perhaps he could find a reason for the Duchess' business to take him to Unkermark once this mission was complete.

Once the merchants moved on, the bugbear stepped over to Enraela, motioning for Arngen to join them as well so the brutish scout could speak to them both at once in a low voice.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

OoC: Kitana sent me a list, although there was a bit of confusion, so I am waiting for her to reply, meanwhile...

A little Role Play to keep folks busy...

IC: The Merchants finalize their dealings with Enraela and Grolvus talks with the 2 Goblins.
The guards mill about and a few engage in polite conversation about Events in the City, although they are careful to not express too much affiliation in any one direction. Empragh has tried very hard to maintain Neutrality, although their Trade Connections have been the Impetus for more than a few of the Great Houses to seek their Alliance. The Guards are friendly, if a bit guarded.

One approaches where Wesellu and Brogark wait, smiling.He addresses Wesellu. 'What puts you upon the Road, Master Wizard? Many are the strange goings on these days... 

One of the female guards notices gentaria's Blades and asks about their Origin.

One of the Guards asks Vitrene about the Ferach Court, although he is careful not to overstep the Bounds of Propriety and seem too interested.

A couple of the female guards have taken a rather pointed interest in Jikull, laughing and gesturing lewdly at him in a most un-ladylike manner. Not insulting, but with a 'wish I had a night to spend with that' sort of way.

As well, one Guard (a Scout, actually) is willing to add a few notes regarding hazards to your Maps (Grolvus and Gentaria).


----------



## Leopold (Jan 21, 2003)

IC: The large ogrish creature stands impassive behind the drow priestess scanning the area, hand on his sword making sure no harm will come to her. He sees the drow women and hears their lewd comments. He turns and looks at their weaponry to make sure that they are not a threat. How he would love to twist off their legs like mushroom caps and then beat them with their still bleeding stumps. "Surely that will ease the pain, yes that would work well...." he muses silently...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 21, 2003)

> One of the Guards asks Vitrene about the Ferach Court, although he is careful not to overstep the Bounds of Propriety and seem too interested.




Vitrene signs to the guard, smiling viciously, his back turned to the rest of the group. "Everything is well. The matron mother's dreaming impossible dreams of power while screwing ogres on blood-soaked altars of Lolth. The children copy their mother as best they can, though the younger daughter has been unable to get a lover even by torture and the older is too much of a fool to realise that the man she's f_ucking is also buggering his Bugbear buddy. The house is weakening every passing day."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

While Enraela waited for the merchant to complete the transfer of her purchases, she glanced at the half-orgre so close to her.   Her eyes passed then to the giggling drow guards, one eyebrow raised slightly at their remarks before returning to him.  The lavender orbs narrowed slightly at him, a thoughtful look in them as she measured him slowly from head to foot with one penetrating glance before returning to the merchant.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 23, 2003)

IC: "Are our duties here done priestess? Let us take our goods and move onward. I like not the 'company' around here in this area." He glances down to see her glare at him, his grey eyes impassive and looks back scanning to make sure none are overtly hostile <spot check>. His hands staying by his sword ready to draw it at a moments notice.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2003)

Enraela and the Merchant exchange monies for goods to the satisfaction of both parties. The Merchant smiles and says 'May the Goddess see you all in whatever duty you perform for her, Bless the Web.' 
The Merchant train starts up again, the Pack lizard lumbering under it's burden, guards and scouts on the lookout for any signs of trouble.

The Road stretches away through the Cavern that is the home of The City, miles and miles. Some say that it is the largest single cavern in all of the  Underdark. With no more encounters on the road (except for a lone Lizard Rider wearing the Livery of the Outerwatch, those Sentinels whose job it is to keep tabs on the Borders) who streaks by. None bar her path, for to do so is a sentence of Death, considered High Treason against The City and against Lolth herself.

Within an hour, the Crossroads looms ahead, with the Eight Roads heading off into parts unknown and familiar both (The old Forest Road and The Avenue of Pain, along with The City Road lead to The City, the others to tunnels and caverns leading to other Lands. The path leading to the River branches off from one of these. The Crossroads is a rather unimpressive thing in and of itself, with a Well and a selection of low stones to sit upon. A small shrine to Lolth sits here, actually a large Spider Web suspended between 2 long-dead Mushroom Trees, with the attendant Spider (the size of 2 grown Drow combined)sitting in the upper portion of the Web.This is the Oracle of the Crossroads, where the Drow of the City come to hear redes of Fortune or Doom,depending on what the Spider-Goddess has in store for them.  Near at hand stands a Priestess, known to Enraela and Gentaria; She is Uncrantill, of House Ullreath. As well, there is a group of Drow standing nearby, 5 in total.The group wears the Livery of House Cessulli. One, an older male, nods and two female guards push forward a struggling figure that had been unseen between them. The figure of a derro. it's pale blue skin glowing in the fungal light, bound and gagged. The Guards hold it tightly, and another cuts it's bonds and gag. Immediately, the Derro starts screaming and cursing in it's coarse tongue at them. The Priestess nods and the guards move forward, throwing the Derro into the Web.

For a brief moment, nothing happens, then the Spider, moving with a speed that boggles the mind, rushes forward and gingerly extends a rearleg, having first touched it's abdomen to secure a filament of ropelike webbing. touching the web to the Derro, almost lovingly, the Spider graps the Web above the creature with 4 of it's legs, using its forelegs to position the part of the web that the Derro is caught upon and it's rear legs to begin spinning the hapless creature around and around, slowly covering it with an ever increasing  blanket of filament.
The features of the Derro become obscured, as does it's screaming, though you can still hear it's muffled cries somewhat. When it is nearly covered, the Spider leans forward, sinking Her fangs into the body of the Derro. A few seconds later, the Spider moves away from the Derro, content to wait for Her venom begin the work of reducing the unfortunate creature to a more palitable state.

The Priestess watches, then turns to the Group, satisfied. Nodding, she becons the old male close and whispers something into his ear. The Male steps back, nodding and then turns and leads his procession away.

The path awaits leading to the River.

Edited for Spelling.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2003)

"Impressive..."
Arngen decides he doesn't want to get too close to the spider web.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 23, 2003)

It is too bad, Wesellu thinks to himself, that the effects of the Oracle's poison is obscured by her webbing. I would greatly have liked to see what it did to that Derro. 

Shrugging in acknowledgement of a lost chance for knowledge, Wesellu watches Enraela and Gentaria, knowing it is they the Priestess ahead likely wishes to speak to. 

OOC: Sorry about not posting earlier. Been a little bit busier than I expected. Everything should be under control now though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 24, 2003)

Enraela steps forward slightly to just behind Vitrene.  Her lips barely touch his ear, body and breath brushing him briefly while she whispered mockingly, "Wish you were such a fortunate creature, dear cousin, that you would leave the world as such an offering instead of as the sniveling weakling that you really are."  

As she speaks, she moves past him, her lavender eyes holding his gaze until she turns her head and moves toward the Priestess Uncrantill to pay the proper respect to a fellow priestess of the spider goddess.

"Greetings, Priestess Uncrantill," Enraela speaks in that soft cool voice of hers that ripples from her tongue like clear cold water in a stoney brook.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

Grolvus makes a sign of protection, and then one of deference to the Spider Queen.  The derro's was a nasty fate, and service to the drow and their goddess was one of the only ways to avoid it.  Or at least that was what the bugbear hoped.  Wanting to stay out of the way of the priestesses, he started taking a look around the crossroads, scouting out the area and looking for any clues about who - or what - might be around.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 24, 2003)

IC: "The ogre walks upto the door and makes sure everyone goes through including vitrene watching as the priestes speaks to him.."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2003)

OoClot & Poison Rocks so incredibly Much!!!!!

IC: The Priestess looks to Enraela, then to Gentaria 'Sisters.' she says succinctly, nodding to each (though deeper to Enraela). Looking at the group before her, Uncantrill seems mildly amused.
'Do you have a Query? A sacrifice, perhaps...' Uncrantill looks over each member of the group, her eyes settling briefly upon Vitrene, Grolvus and Brogark.

OoC:I had to go back to page 3 of the posts to afirm this.

IC: Jikull DOES still carry the Sleeping Goblin from the Quickling attack.He does wear the Livery of Ullreath, which is the House Uncrantill belongs to. That might offend or annoy her. The ball is in your Court, but the Oracle is a powerful Aid, though the Rede corresponds to the Sacrifice and a Goblin isn't worth much in the great scheme/
Soul-Market of things.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

OOC:  I forgot about the goblin.  If I had remembered, Enraela would have "questioned" him while Wesselu was studying for his spells to find out exactly what had happened.  Uh, and how long is the goblin going to sleep?  Its been quite a long period of hours. But if you rule that this didn't happen then Enraela will just turn him over for a sacrifice.

Also, did you ever confirm what Enraela bought?  She'll take the time to basically tell Vitrene and Gentaria to heal Jikull and Brogark if they are still down more than 20 points before arriving at Uncrantill 's place.

IC:

Enraela motioned for Jikull to bring the goblin forth.  "We found this...thing...on our way here.  I can only assume it failed in a task to your house.   Perhaps this would be a fitting sacrifice to the goddess...a penalty for its failure...an example to display before the others..."  She tilted her head slightly to indicate the non-drow in her group and smiled at Uncrantill.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 25, 2003)

IC: The large ogrish creature comes before the priestess and drops off the goblin, it whimpers and makes a small whiny sound.  His grey eyes just look down over the creature, his face calm and impassive. He stands behind enraela wacthing and waiting."


----------



## Caliber (Jan 26, 2003)

Wesellu stands back, watching the soon to be Goblin sacrifice. 

Its too bad we were unable to get any more information from him, but at least he can serve some purpose, he reflected casually.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

OoC:Yes, Kiatna, I got your email. My long work block is done, on to much PbP posting. Thank you all for being patient.

IC:The Priestess looks at the Goblin and then at the group.'This creature does indeed belong to my House, Sister...Perhaps we can work a deal. I would say a single Gold Piece is a fair price to buy it. 
Uncrantill takes the offered GP (OoC:I assume you pay).
The Goblin seems like it is trying to tell her something through the gag. Perhaps it had something important for her... Whatever it wants to say is moot, as Arngen cuts the gag and Jikull immediately smack the Goblin, knocking it unconcious.
Jikull lifts the non limp Goblin, allowing Arngen to cut it's bonds, and then he throws it into the Web.

The Spider shifts it's position and faces the unconcious Goblin. Gingerly, it moves towards the hapless Slave and begins to wrap it in webbing, much as it did to the Derro. The Goblin stays blissfully out during most of this, but he wakes just as his head is being covered. Screaming out'Mistress! No! We were in the Forest, we were collecting....' Whatever the Goblin wanted to tell Uncrantill about it's mission in the Forest of Lerondyl will remain a mystery, as the webs cover it's mouth. Moments later, the Spidewr sinks it's fangs into the Goblin.

Minutes pass, then Uncrantill looks to Enraela. Her face takes on a strange look, then she shifts her gaze to Wesellu. Motioning the Wizard forward, she leans in and whispers something into his ear, something that turns him visibly pale.

Finished, the Priestess 'Signs' Good Fortune at your group and moves back, taking her place on a boulder to watch the Spider feed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Enraela watched the exchange between Wesselu and the Oracle with a veiled look in her eyes.  "Was there no wisdom you could whisper with me, Priestess Uncrantill?" she speaks in that soft cool tone.  "Perhaps of our journey, or the webs that touch our fates?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

The Priestess looks up and gazes upon you with weary eyes.'I do not choose who my Rede is for, I merely deliver it, Sister. There is no more.' She then lowers her head again,lifting her black cowl to cover her face and assuming a posture on the rock of Meditation.

OoC:  @ Enraela


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2003)

Arngen nods as the goblin becomes the next victim of the Oracle.
_Better it than me._

"Shall we carry on, Mistress? I do not wish to stay in clear sight for too long, even if it is (OoC: umm, not blessed. Somebody give me a better word) for the Lady of the Web."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

All told, it should be about 8 miles to the Quay where your Boat awaits. With haste, you could be there within a few hours (a certain amount of stealth is still prudent, as you would hardly want to stumble upon anything nasty, especially with the current situation amongst the Houses).
Aprox. 6 miles of that is along the Road, then another 2 or so travelling along the smaller tunnel to the River.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Without another word, Enraela moves forward toward their destination, her hands clasped behind her back, her brow heavy with thought.  There is a hardness to her lower lip, signaling distinct displeasure in its curve.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 28, 2003)

Still pale, Wesellu mutely nods at the suggestion of continuing on.

Bowing to Priestess Uncrantill, Wesellu slowly follows after his companions stroking his amulet, obviously deep in thought. 

_Whatever could she have meant?_


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

Gentaria follows, keeping an eye out for signs of others passings as she continues brooding.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

The Road proves uneventful as far as Dangers go.
Twice you witness groups of Soldiers, all wearing the Livery of House Salurath, the new First.
It seems, at least, that they keep up their duties to the City regarding patrols, despite the current situation between the Houses.

You encounter the first group some 3 miles down the Road, heading back towards the City.
The first group consists of a score of foot troops, with several Clerics and Mages amongst them.

The second group consists of an even larger contingent of Calvary (nearly 50), all mounted upon fierce Lizard mounts.These are heading out along the Road for parts unknown, and they cause you to move off of the Road, as they thunder past.

At last, you reach the tunnel where Grolvus' map indicates a branch leading to the River.After a brief rest to change boot stockings and catch a quick bite to eat, you continue along this less-travelled Path, it heading steadily, though gradually downwards.

The Tunnel winds it's way along through limestone caverns and quartz-lined caves, all populated by all manner of insect and lizard. It would seem that the Spiders of the Drow do not hold sway here, for, although there are a few, they are far outnumbered by Lizards and Beetles. After a mile or two, the Tunnel takes on the look of more worked stone, though by whom you don't know.
Irregular starcases and rest platforms replace uneven tunnels and caves, though the animal life remains the same. The rooms take on a colder and more damp cast, with slimes and snails sharing space with mold and lichens.The smell becomes rather strong, although most of you have smelled far worse things and places.
Finally, the sound of running water, growing stronger with every step, replaces the chirp of insects and the croaking of frogs and blind geckos.
The tunnel opens up into a space some hundred feet wide and fifty feet deep. The River is clearly visable, with a stone jetty sitting as a buffer between the water and the dry ground. Three sleek Boats bob in the water, one hitting against the Quay with an irregular *Bump*. All three are tied to mooring lines.
There seems no sign of any Guides or Boatmen as the Duchess had promised.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2003)

Arngen moves over to the boats and starts a thorough search on them. He checks for any cracks, leaks, and devices both magical and mundane.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 28, 2003)

The words of a Shield spell immediately called to mind, Wesellu rapidly approaches Enraela. Bending close he hisses into her ear, pitching his voice so only she may hear him.

"All is not as it seems. There are *thing* within the rocks, and perhaps even the water itself. I do not think whatever they are realize I have detected their presence ... best we take advantage of that before they do."

OOC: Wesellu isn't casting Shield yet, but he wants to be Ready to do so at the first sign of any big bad Wesellu-munchin monsters that may or may not pop out of the rocks and/or the river.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 29, 2003)

Grolvus' ears flattened as his nostrils twitched in an attempt to scent the air.  No pilot to greet them - that didn't sit quite right with him, and the wizard was acting strange.  Carefully he hefted his crossbow, prepared a bolt, and proceeded slowly behind Arngen, watching for any trouble and covering his friend with the weapon.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2003)

Arngen moves forward to the boats, scanning them for any sign of a clue. He spots fresh blood upon the dock, bending down, he notes that it is cold, though not overly so...
 (OoC:Fairly recent, but at least an hour old Search Nat 20 roll))

Arngen fails to detect the movement of the shadowy figure approaching him from behind, having detached itself from the wall.

Grolvus see the figure.

Enraela sees the figure, and several others coming off of the wall as well. Enraela also detects a loathsome and very familiar odor...troglodyte.

Gentaria sees nothing except for Arngen.

Jikull detects several figures to the lewft (Arngen went slightly right), moving along the wall towards the group.

Brogark sees the group to the left, including the one creeping up on Arngen.

Vitrene detects the same group that Jikull does.

Wesellu sees several figures to the right (the one behind Arngen as well).


W.......A........T........E........R.....
 D...........O.........C............K....         
..............Arngen.....................

..........F1

..F2...F3

F4
F5...........................................F6
.............................................F7
..........................................F8...
F9..........................................F10

*******Wes.Brog..Grov..Jik..Vit..**************
 ..............En Gent...

I hope that is an OK map...

Everyone except for Arngen and Gentaria have a suprise round.

Init 
Grolvus 21
Jikull 17
Enraela 16
Brogark 12
Wesellu 11
Vitrene  10
then  as above +

Arngen 19
Gentaria 15

You have no idea when they act as of yet...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

Enraela didn't alter the look of her face, although her hand rested on the crook of Wesselu's elbow to keep him close to her, probably the safest place to be with the rock of a half-ogre behind her.

To alert the others that something perhaps might be wrong but not their enemies, she spoke aloud, giggling rather flirtateously...something that she would never have done normally.  Then she spoke aloud.  "Wessellu!  Really, you have to wait for us to rest before suggesting anything that risque.  Do you think the boats are sturdy enough for something like that?"

Her other hand rested on the the hilt of her short sword while her eyes glanced around as if to admire the scenery but really keeping her eyes open for anything unusual or out of place...

EDIT: Ugh ;p you beat me to it...okay discount the detect thoughts then...hmm let me think.


Then when the creatures starting appearing from the walls, the air hissed with her drawn short sword and yelled for her consort.  "Arngen, beware the filthy creatures, troglodytes!" And then proceeded to slice the closest one to her...F9?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 29, 2003)

Grolvus will take a shot at the one he sees, then next turn he'll switch to his sword and shield if possible (and dropping the crossbow if necessary).


----------



## Leopold (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: Rage, charge, kill the first one then cleave on the next. rage and charge until all dead.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 29, 2003)

Recognizing the group to the left, Wesellu will curse as the filty Trogs come into view. 

Realizing that a good offense is likely the best defense, he abandons his idea for a Shield and instead launches a flaming ball of death at the stinking creatures.

OOC: Fireball, aimed to get F2, F3, F4, and F5. Or as many of them as I can possibly catch. I would rather NOT catch Arngen, however (or anyone else who happens to be running pell mell about)


----------



## garyh (Jan 29, 2003)

Brogark sheld-charges the nearest targe, then in ensuing rounds will make full attacks with both waraxe and shield until all opponents are dead.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2003)

When Vitrenne cought the scent of something unpleasant he turned to Enraela, his face twisted in disgust. "You smell like a week-old corpse, cousin, perhaps you ought to have that fungal infection looked over. I'm sure your sweet little sister would like to have a closer look at..."
 Enraela's foolish giggle interrupts him _ What game is she playing now _ then he spots the dark shapes.



Vitrene takes a five foot step backwards, pulls the scroll out of his case and unleaches a flaming sphere spell at the nearest troglodyte (while avoiding damaging any of his allies). He will concentrate to maintain the sphere and direct it so that it does maximum damage to the enemy for the remaining duration of the spell (2d6 damage, 3 rounds)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2003)

SUPRISE ROUND

Grolvus shoots at the figure sneaking up on Arngen, missing widely, his bolt making a *Thwock* noise as it hits the far wall on the other side of the river.

<F5> The trog turns and releases a Javalin, and Wesellu watches in Horror as it flies at him, burying in his chest (5HP).Immediately, his guts rench, as a virulent Venom goes to work on him (-2Con, and the accompanying loss of 5 more HP due to con loss: Down 10HP)

Jikull summons his inner Beast and charges, cutting the trog <F10> in two.He is, however unable to carry over to the next <Miss attack>.

<F8> The trog swings at Jikull, barely missing him with his Axe.
<F7> swings as well, missing Jikull.
<F6> hurls a Javalin at Jikull, missing him and missing the other trogs as well.

<F9> hurls a Javalin at Grolvus, missing him.
<F4> hurls a Javalin at Vitrene, missing him.
<F3> hurls a Javalin at Grolvus, missing him.

(OoC:Kitana, you don't have a clear charge at F9, there is a Wall in the way...however, you do have a shot at F1, the one about to sneak attack Arngen. Let me know if that is something she wouldn't do, and I'll edit this.)

Enraela shoots at one of the filthy Trogs <F1>, firing past Wesellu. Her attack misses, however.

Brogark charges <F9>, smashing into it with his shield<7HP>, but not killing it.

The Trog <F1> nearest Arngen slips forward, plunging a short sword at the Rogue's back. Arrgen whirls at the last second, parrying the blade with his own (OoC:OK, I just missed, but that looked better).

Wesellu casts his Fireball(making the Concentration check despite his wounds), watching as it streaks
at the Trogs, incinerating 2 <F4,F3> and scorching two others <F5,F2>, though not killing them.

END OF SUPRISE ROUND


Round 1

Grolvus is up,Arngen,Jikull,Enraela,Gentaria,Brogark,Wesellu,Vitrene (I already have actions listed for him, though they may change now, let me know, SE)

You don't know exactly when the trogs act, though you should have a fair idead from the Suprise round.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2003)

W.......A........T........E........R.....
                         D...........O.........C............K.... 
                         ..............Arngen.....................
.............F1....................


                         ..F2...


                         F5...........................................F6
                         .............................................F7
...............................                   .............F8.Jikull
                                           F9.Brogark.................................

                         *******Wes.......Grov.......Vit..**************
                         ..............En Gent...


----------



## Caliber (Jan 29, 2003)

Damnation! I CANNOT die here! I WILL reach the Door!

Rage pushing through the intense pain, Wesellu grits his teeth as he quickly forces out the arcane words of Invisibility.

As he fades from sight, he will quickly move away from the combat, taking cover in the back.

OOC: Casting Invisibility, and then trying to get out of Dodge. Wesellu will avoid any possible lines of fire (be a real shame for a friendly arrow to get him, afterall)

A position in the very rear would be preferrable, although any "safe" spot would be fine.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

Grolvus will drop his crossbow and switch to his sword and shield.  Assuming he still has some action left, he'll move up to flank F1, assuming he can do that without taking AoOs.  Otherwise he'll try to get a flanking position on F9.  If *that* won't work either, then he'll stay put and ready an action to attack any of the troglodytes that try to get to the drow.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Moving foward to get a shot at F5 or F2 enemies with her crossbow, Enraela also frowns at Wesselu's injury.   The fool!  Did he not heed his own fears?!  She'll make sure he's alright by protecting him as best she can until he vanishes from sight (assuming he makes it and damn his importance).  At least he would stay safe and out of the way for now, hiding like all male cowards do.

Filthy creatures these trogs...filthy!  How dare they interrupt her mission!


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2003)

Arngen attacks the trog that tried sneaking up on him and also takes a combat adjustment towards the rest of the group.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: 5' step forward. Attack F8, if dead cleave F7, if dead then hit F6. If F8 doesn't die then hit twice then cleave to F7.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

Grolvus charges the Trog that had attacked Arngen from behind, scoring a telling blow (22 HP), skewering the Trog, the wound rimming with Frost.

The trog <F5> charges Brogark, hitting him with a two handed swing of a Great Axe (16HP).

Arngen, now part of a Flank, grins wickedly at the Trog, who, unknowingly, is about to join in a long line of Foes dispatched by he and Grolvus. As his blade drives deep into the Trog's flank (he had tried to defend against Grolvus, exposing himself)
<22HP>, Arngen whispers to him in Undercommon
"When you go at a Man's back, make sure someone watches your own."The Trog's eyes Glaze and it slumps to the ground, Dead.

Jikull steps forward, Cutting one trog completely in two with a swing, that carrying forward and shearing off the second trog's arm, dropping it to die upon the ground. Howling in Murderoes Glee, Jikull prepares to slay the next trog.
<F8,F6 dead>.
Choking at their stench, the Half-Ogre, nonetheless feels no ill effect from the Stench of the trogs.

The Trog <F6> swings feebly at Jikull, missing.

OoC:Arngen,Brogark,Grolvus and Jikull all made their Fort vs. Trog Stench, BTW, for this round anyways...

Enraela, seeing that F5 just entered melee with Brogark, shhost at Trog <F2>.
Unfortunately, her shot is a Miss.

We now await GENTARIA...

                         W.......A........T........E........R.....
                         D...........O.........C............K.... 
                         ..............Arngen.....................
                         ...................................
..................Grolvus

                         ..F2...


                         ...........................................
                         .............................................F6
                         ...........F5.................... ..............Jikull
                         F9.Brogark.................................

                         *******....Enr..............Vit..**************
                         ...............Wes Gent...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, I thought this was a surprise round..

IC: Gentaria casts Bulls Strength on herself, and moves into position to strike F5, drawing her S.Swords.
  Next round she'll full-attack said beastie, focusing on it until it is dead (Designate Twin Sword Style vs it).
"YOU DARE TO ATACK A PRIESTESS?"


----------



## Leopold (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: Slay F6. If dead move closer to F2, charge F2 next round. Did my cleave do anything or were these guys tough?

IC: Two trogs fall by his sword, the blood and stench trickling off his blade as he roars with perverse glee at decaptating one and skewering the next.  He turns his full brunt on the wretched creature in front of him, his cold grey eyes bloodshot and foam dripping from his mouth. His mouth opens and he howls a bloodcurtling cry and swings his sword down upon the last enemy near him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Enraela curses under her breath at her jerky shooting style.  At least the half-ogre beast of her mothers proved to be a death machine that more than evened the odds.  She could see what her mother saw in him.  All that blood, that rage was certainly arousing.  She would have to make it a point to attend the gladiatorial games in the future.

Her mind refocused on the task at hand, dispatching these disgusting creatures.  Arngen seemed to be handling them well, thanks to his faithful hound beast.  Now if Wesslu could just hold on a moment longer until swift healing could cure that nasty trog wound.

Now where was Vitrene?  That skulking cowardly weasel?  She will glance around for him while pulling out her short sword.  If she sees him and he's still with them, she will move toward F5 to assist her sister in dispatching its worthless existence from the underdark.   If she doesn't see him, then she will search for him.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 31, 2003)

Fumbling at his belt, Wesellu feels about his person for the small vials he keeps his anti-toxin in.

Finally finding it, he hastily gulps it down.

OOC: You guessed it, drinking an anti-toxin. Otherwise staying out of this one.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2003)

OoC:To Leopold. You killed the first, and cleaved the second. You only have one attack per round (in spite of your amazing base attack bonus).

Gentaria casts Bull's Strength (+3 Str), moving forward towards the trog <F5>.

Brogark beheads the first Trog <F9>, bashing the second Trog <F5>  (10HP), and missing him with his second Axe attack.

The Trog <F2> steps forward and tries to engulf Arngen and Grolvus in a Burning Hands spell, though both the Drow and Bugbear leap aside,tumbling out of the way of the spell.

Arngen lands at the dock's edge, facing the Trog mage, unaware of the massive shape looming up out of the water behind him...

Wesellu fades back, casting his Invisibility spell.

Vitrene smiles wickedly 'Let's see how you like Fire, little Trog...' unleashing a Flaming SPhere at the Mage who had just tried to fry Arngen and Grolvus.
The Trog nimbly dodges the Sphere, but it remains to harry him in following rounds...or the shape rising out of the Water.


ROUND TWO

The Figure that has now clambored onto the Quay
stands some 9 feet tall, though it may be taller still, as it is hunched and stooping. Resembling some great Daemonic Frog, the pale greyisg creature drips ooze and saliva hangs in thick strands from it's 3 foot wide maw.
The Creature leaps forward, hitting Arngen with a Claw <3HP> and biting him <11HP>, as well as swiping at Grolvus, missing. It seems to have quite a long reach.


Grolvus is up...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2003)

W.......A........T........E........R.....
                         D...........O.Creature.C............K.... 
                         ..............Arngen.....................
                         ...................................
                         ..................Grolvus

                         ..F2...Sphere


                         ...........................................
                         .............................................F6
                         ...........F5.................... ..............Jikull
                         .Brogark...Gent..........................

                         *******....Enr..............Vit..**************
                         ...............Wes ...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

"What... is... that?"
Arngen takes an involuntary step back before he regains his senses.
"Grolvus, grapple it, that way I can kill it faster!"

Whether Grolvus does as he is told or not, Arngen stabs the creature.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

The bugbear's eyes grew wide as the huge creature climbed onto the dock.  "_Grapple_ it?!  Have you gone mad, drow?"  Grolvus dodged and weaved, dived and rolled, trying to get to the side of the demon frog-man and help Arngen nonetheless, though using his sword instead of trying to get a hold on the slimy thing.

_Tumble to avoid AoOs and reach the side of the creature and set up a potential flank, then take a sword swing at it._


----------



## Leopold (Feb 1, 2003)

OOC: Slice F6 to pieces move toward froggy thingy


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

After F5 is gone, Gentaria charges F2, trying to take out the obvious spellcaster.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

If F5 is gone, Enraela will not charge the 9 foot froggie and instead move to a comfortable  distance to shoot with her crossbow.  She'll also cast DOOM upon the huge froggie.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2003)

"Not any madder than I normally am. But if you grap it, I have a better shot. And face it, you're the muscle, not me."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

ROUND THREE 

Grolvus tumbles to the side of the huge creature,failing to achieve the desired positioning (OoC:16 total, ouch!). The Frog thing grins and swings a massive clawed hand at the head of the Bugbear...missing him (OoC:AoOp).

Stabbing at the Thing, Grovlus scores a hit (12 HP), though the Frost from his blade seems to do naught...feinting another attack, Grolvus draws the Thing off, then lands a kick into it's Groin...which only seems to annoy it more (OoC:Your free Back alley Brawl attack...not that it seems to do much  )

The Trog fighting Brogark (and now Gentaria) swings at Brogark again, landing another staggering blow (15HP).

Arngen moves into a flanking position on the other side of the Thing, stabbing at it's side, scoring a Hit (18HP). The Thing now stnda facing Grolvus slightly, although it looks as if it could easily attack in any direction...

Jikull swings,splitting the trog from shoulder to groin, it's foul blood spraying him, it's pungeant taste now upon his tongue, fueling his Rage.

The THING swings again at Grolvus, hitting once witha Claw (3HP), missing with a second and then scoring a bite upon him (11HP).

Enraela, seeing that Brogark and Gentaria are now both battling against the Trog Chieftain ( for surely this one must be a Great Warrior, as he had sustained blows from Brogark that would have felled an ordinary troglodyte), casts her Doom upon the Frog Thing, feeling her powerful Spell hit, then disolve against it's inheirant resistance, much as it might against another Drow.

Gentaria scores a blow (7HP) upon the Axe Wielding trog, though it hardly seems to slow it, her other swing missed the beast.



Brogark, feeling the trog finally weakening, connects with a vicious swing (19HP), followed by a Shield Slam (6HP) and another Axe blow (13HP), felling the Trog and showing it what true Axemanship is...

The Troglodyte Mage hurls something small and dark into the River...

The Waters of the River churn, boiling and hissing, and then shoot upwards, expelling a SECOND Frog Being, which flies through the air, landing with a sickening *THUD*, sounding like some slime dropped from a ceiling upon the cavern floor. The Thing roars and Spits a string of caustic Venom at Jikull, covering him in black tendrils of ichor...so far, these seem to have no effect. The THING stands 35 feet from Jikull, within Charge Range...

Wesellu drinks his Anti-Toxin potion, although his mind is coming to a sickening conclusion about these frog THINGS...

Vitrene redirects the Sphere at the Trog Mage, who he recognizes as a Sorcerer, watching his gestures and the way he easily cast his spell, not like the clumsy Wizardry that Wesellu followed.
The Sphere slams into the Trog (6HP), causing it to scream, and hopefully disrupting whateve Sorcery he would next try to cast upon the Group...

All are unaffected by Trog Stench this round, though now the only Trog left is ther Sorcerer.


ROUND FOUR  Grolvus is up...


----------



## Leopold (Feb 2, 2003)

IC: Splitting the last trog creature in two he quickly scans the area looking for more bodies to taste cold steel. Seeing this new opponent spring forth he raises his sword high bellowing a roar of defiance and speeds off to returning it's oozing corpse back to the murky waters from whence it came.

OOC: Charge froggy!! If my rage wears off then i restart it!


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Grolvus will continue to attack the first (!) demon-frog (does that make it a 'demrog'?  or maybe just a drog).  If it falls, he'll move on to the Trog sorcerer.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

W.......A........T........E........R.....
                         D...O..Arngen.THING 1...Grolvus..C..K.... 
                         .........................................
                         ...................................
                         ........................

                         ..F2.Sphere......THING 2..


                         ...........................................
                         .............................................
                         ...........F5.................... ..............Jikull
                         .Brogark...Gent..........................

                         *******....Enr..............Vit..**************
                         ...............Wes ...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2003)

"Why can't you just die?"
Arngen sounds really annoyed as he stabs the frog demon (frogmon? ),


----------



## Caliber (Feb 2, 2003)

Hiding in the back of the group, the invisible Wesellu scrunches up his face, as if in pain. 

Watching the battle with the frog monsters closely, he'll step in with a _Magic Missile_ only if it looks like Arngen or Grolvus are about to fall.

OOC: Ready action to Magic Missile the toadies if Arngen or Grolvus drop too low in HP (generally single digit range, but I guess Wesellu wouldn't know that so I'll leave it to your descision)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Enraela will keep her distance and move into position to fire a crossbow bolt at the sorceror.  As she does so, a strange expression comes over her face and she stares at the daemon.  She quickly glances around as if to see if anyone else is affected before firing her shot at the sorceror, a frown marring the usual tranquilty of her expression.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Gentaria, seeing that this beast is obviously powerful, steps back and invokes a _Divine Favour_, moves back to charging distance.

OOC: 5'step back, then MOVE 15' back (assuming there's nothing behind me, otherwise as far as I can up to 15), casts Divine Favour, and prepares to charge on next round (My next round action will be to charge this thing if it's still alive, or the sorceror if this trog is dead)


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC:  _Just a note, but isn't F5 dead?  Uriel's post said that Brogark "felled" it.  Might affect Gentaria's action..._


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2003)

OoC:Yes, F5 is dead, my mistake, sorry gang...

Grolvus strikes again at the Frog-Thing, missing it, his strike glancing off of it's slimy hide...

Arngen swings at the Thing's other side, hitting it <25 points of damage>. With a Hiss and an explosion of black ichor which covers Arngen, the THING falls back, slipping into the waters of the River...Dead.

Jikull bellows his challenge, charging the second THING, slashing  deeply into it <Crit,33 points of damage>.The THING staggers, but remains standing.

Enraela fires her crossbow at the Sorcerer, her Bolt hitting him <2 HP>

OoC:Kitana, you didn't specify if the Bolt was a normal one or a poisoned one, let me know

Gentaria falls back, casting Divine Favor on herself...

Brogark, looking about sees only the Sorcerer and the second THING that Jikull is fighting.
The Sorcerer is the nearest target, so Brogark charges, hitting him <15 HP>.

The Sorcerer, seeing himself cut off, tries to jump into the river. Brogark swings at the fleeing Troglodyte, hitting him with a solid *THWACK*, dropping the Trog, who lies on the ground, Dead.

The THING fighting Jikull claws and bites him, doing a pitiful amount of damage <9HP> to the Half-Ogre.

Wesellu holds, seeing as how things now seem unde4 control.


Vitrene has only one possible target, and he directs his Sphere at the Daemon fighting the Half-Ogre.The Flaming Sphere hits, though not a solid blow <4HP>. The Daemon seems in Fear of the flames, perhaps creatures of the Lower Realms do not all dwell in Firey Pits as some claim...


ROUND FOUR, the only target is the DAEMON fighting Jikull...things have taken a very startling turn in the Party's Favor.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 3, 2003)

Arngen seathes his sword and starts scraping off the ichor.
"I just hate it when something like this happens..."
He looks up from his cleaning.
"Are you in fighting condition, Grolvus?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Genny, not wanting to waste her battle spell, decides to put it to use and charges into combat with the final remaining foe, swinging Death's Embrace with all her Magically Empowered might.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

Enraela will draw her sword and attack the remaining beast if it is not dead yet by the time her initiative comes.  If it is dead, she will do a cursory search of the area to make sure there are no more of them.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 3, 2003)

IC: The fearsome warrior of death feels the great gush of blood and ichor coarse over his body as it spews it's vitals over him as his blade sinks in deeply. He rips his curved sword out bellowing defiance as organs come with it and great meaty flesh lays bare for him to begin tearing into with his weapon.

"DIE FIEND FROM HELL! GO BACK TO YOUR ACCURSED SWAMP!!!" He cries as he strikes it again and again


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 3, 2003)

Seeing the troglodyte sorcerer fall Vitrene shakes his head slightly, mumbling to himself "pathetic".

When the burning orb expires Vitrene will move forwards to heal the one among his allies who appears to be worst wounded, without moving in such a way as to provoke an AOO or get in anybody's way.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2003)

OoC:I am taking a bit of liberty here with Grolvus, but I want to move things a bit, and I doubt that Krizzel would argue it.

Grolvus runs the short distance between himself and the back of the DAEMOn, leaping and plunging his bastard sword into it's back <21HP>.

Enraela charges as well,hitting it <6HP>.

Jikull, victory at hand, howls and drives his Flamberge deep into the DAEMON's Maw <18HP>, dropping it (Grolvus tumbles out of the way), it's 2 ton bulk hitting the ground with a sickening *PLOP*...
All is Quiet

(I left Arngen watching the River, since Dalamar hadn't moved him to attack.Besides, a guard against more DAEMONS was a good idea...

The Sphere sputters out.

Wesellu suffers no more ill effects from the Trog Poison (Nat 20 on second save)Note:+5 to Fort saves for the next hour.

Feel free  to post actions, or email them as you like.

PLEASE SEE THE OOC THREAD.


----------



## Caliber (Feb 4, 2003)

Focusing on the layer of magic encircling him, Wesellu unravels his Invisibility spell. 

Grasping his chest, he stumbles forward towards the nearest of the party Clerics.

"Some ... some healing, please?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

"Vitrene," Enraela called out sharply to the closest cleric to Wesselu.  "Take care of him."  Her eyes passed over the assembled group, seeing who was there, the damage done, and if that was all that awaited them here for now.  When she is satisfied that all the trogs and demons are taken care of, she'll walk up to the one recently felled and stared into its eyes for a long silent moment.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

OoC:Hmm...perhaps some prompting on my part.

The calm scene before you seems a strange contrast to the violence of just a few moments before.
Dead are two Immense Daemons, great frog-like Things from the Depths of some Infernal Swamp.
Troglodytes litter the ground, perhaps a dozen or so, most having been burned horribly by Wesellu's Fireball. The Trogs bear gear far better than their ilk is usually encountered with. Brogark recognizes the Axes as Duergar make.Good steel, not the stone that such brutes usually possess.
The Trog that had attacked Arngen from behind has a Drow Sword near at hand, it's hilt bearing the Mark of House Cessulli.
The Sorcerer wears little clothing,a satchel slung upon his shoulder, this made from the skin of a slain Drow...
The Boats seem intact, though perhaps a better look is necessary. Arngen had been looking closely at the dock when the Trogs moved, fresh blood had drawn his attention. No doubt the Boatman now floated down river, or more likely, rested inside the gullet of a Daemon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Enraela will check them out for stuff ;p and have Argen and Grovulus check out the boats while Vitrene and Gentaria heal the others.  Also she'll ask to see who has the boatman skill.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *IC: The fearsome warrior of death feels the great gush of blood and ichor coarse over his body as it spews it's vitals over him as his blade sinks in deeply. He rips his curved sword out bellowing defiance as organs come with it and great meaty flesh lays bare for him to begin tearing into with his weapon.
> 
> "DIE FIEND FROM HELL! GO BACK TO YOUR ACCURSED SWAMP!!!" He cries as he strikes it again and again *




OOC: APPLAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That was completely stupendous (No, No, that's a good thing! it has nothing to do with stupid.. really! *L*) imagery and description, Leopold, I am in awe.

IC: 
Genny mutters with disgust at having wasted her magical might for nothing, then looks around to see who needs to be healed..
"so, which of you do I get to put my hands on first?" She purrs to the injured members.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 5, 2003)

OOC: How many Hit points is everyone down Uriel? Thanks, i do try to keep my homicidal ogrish barbarians to some sort of standard....


----------



## Caliber (Feb 5, 2003)

Nodding weakly to the healers, Wesellu will approach one of the frog-demons and see what he can find. 

Casting a Detect Magic about the area, Wesellu quickly scans over the frog creatures as well as all of the dead Trogs. If anything detects as magical, he will go off to examine it.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2003)

Arngen starts going through the boats, again producing a magnifying glass from his backpack.

*OoC:* Of course Arngen would've stayed at the dock, when the first froggy died, the battle was finished as far as he was concerned.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

Damage Total

Grolvus: Down 14HP
Jikull: Down 9HP
Arngen: Down 14 HP
Brogarkown 31 HP
Wesellu: Down 5HP and 2 Con (5HP from that).
Enraela,Gentaria and Vitrene are all at full HP.

The Battle Axes that the Trogs had wielded (those that didn't get toasted by a Fireball) are all of the highest Duergar Craftdwarfship (  ).
There are 9 Master Worked Axes, as Brogark and Jikull can clearly see.
The Trog that did all of the damage to Brogark had a Great Axe of the same make, although it looks even more exquisite in make. Truly a master craftsdwarf created this thing.
The Cessulli Short Sword that the Trog Rogue had is also of the highest quality make.

The Boats seem intact, although it is obvious that they held extra provisions (now cast overboard) from the jumble of small bits here and there in the bottom of the boat.
Salvagable are a coil of 50' silk rope, about 1 week's rations for 1 person and a bundle of 12 torches with a small packet containing 12 Tindertwigs within.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 6, 2003)

IC: The ogre points to the array of items before him and speaks to one of the casters. "Find out if any of these are magical and of use to us. If they cannot be of use for us and if noone can wield them i say destroy them for then our enemies cannot use them against us in the future. Take one back as proof of our struggle against enemies that may hinder us. The duchess would like that."

With that he takes an axe from the trogs and systematically beheds each of them in order ignoring protests and anyone else that speaks in a silent dismemberment of the bodies.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2003)

"Mistress, it seems we have lost most of what was to be our supplies."
Arngen speaks as he rises from the boat and retuns his magnifying class to his backpack.
"We can go on for a while with what we have I believe. I am a competent boatman, so that is not a reason to abandon our mission."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

"We should be on our way as soon as possible," Enraela spoke in her usual tone, but there was something to it this time, a raw excitement from the heat of battle that seem to thrill her.  She hadn't much contact with such things, always busy with more political and clerical businesses, but this...being in danger as if she too was one of the gladiators...it was definitely a fascinating concept.

She made her way toward the boats.  "Gather what you wish and let us prepare to move forward."

Stopping beside Arngen, she gazed at him for a minute before grabbing the back of his head.  Her lips pressed against his for a brief moment in healing prayer before she let him go.  "Feeling better, my pet?"

Her lavender eyes passed to Brogark  as if to offer him solace in their dark gaze of healing prayer.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Grolvus sheathed his sword and walked back to the cave mouth to retrieve his crossbow.  He cast a sidelong glance at Jikull as he passed, shuddering as the half-ogre dismembered the bodies of the troglodytes.  Even vile things like trogoldytes didn't deserve that, and more importantly defacing the dead was bad luck.  No, worse than that - it was inviting the ill will of Fate herself.

All his things back in place, the bugbear stretched, checking his scrapes and bruises carefully before skulking to the edge of the dock.  He paused there, crouching above the water, and mouthed a low-voiced plea to the river spirits to appease whatever anger had called forth the demons from their depths.  As well he tried to abjure any ire waked from Jikull's desecration, or perhaps at least make sure none of it spilled over onto Grolvus himself.  

Scattering a handful of mushrooms into the water as an offering to accompany his invocations, Grolvus stepped carefully down into the first boat, testing it to make sure there were no traps or sabotage.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2003)

"Much better now, Mistress"
Arngen walks to his place in the first boat, licking his lips on the way.

"I can only handle one boat."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 8, 2003)

Vitrene looks at Enraela, nods, and walks over to Wessellu. He puts his hand on his shoulder in a friendly and slightly protective manner and, after healing him (CLW 1d8+3) wispers to him: "This is the second time  you have been wounded in these few short days in the service of Lolth, and for what? What credit do you think you'll get if this expedition succeeds? What reward will you gain that will not inevitably be lost when this house falls? Consider well where your loyalties lie. Ferach or yourself?
 We'll talk more later." 
He walks off, towards the boats, as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2003)

OoC:Sorry gang, Iv'e been dreadfully ill, in the future, I'll crawl out of bed and attend the comp, fever notwithstanding...
On a related note,Xcaliber is sick as well, and has asked for me to play Wesellu for a few days until he gets better (He's not QUITE Dead).

IC:Wesellu moves forward, examining each Trog, as well as the Daemons.
From the bodoes of several Trogs, he removes some item of jewelry, or some weapon.

In total, the following have been dispayed for taking as 'Magical'.

A Great Axe, a Short Sword (with House Cessulli Mark), 2 Potions, a pair of Bracers from the Trog fighter.

Wesellu turns to Enraela, his eyes deferring to her own. 
'My Lady, the Warrior (pointing to the beheaded Trog that Brogark had fought) seems to have drank a Potion like the blue one there 9points to 1 potion), I am almost sure that it was to increase his Strength, other than that, they remain a mystery for now. With time and my lab, I could discern more...


OoC:I'm still waiting to see who else heals/is healed and by whom/what source...

IC:The Party can easily fit in the two boats, and there are still enough paddles for 4 per boat.The River looms cold and unforgiving ahead, but somewhere down there, in the deeps of the Underdark awaits the Key to House Ferach's Ascension...or perhaps merely a lonely and forgotten Death for you all...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 9, 2003)

> OoC:Sorry gang, Iv'e been dreadfully ill, in the future, I'll crawl out of bed and attend the comp, fever notwithstanding...
> On a related note,Xcaliber is sick as well, and has asked for me to play Wesellu for a few days until he gets better (He's not QUITE Dead).




OOC:  Sorry to hear that. Take it easy, get lots of rest and don't worry about the game if you feel it's too much work right now, it'll still be here when you get well.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2003)

OoC:I'm ok now  Thanks...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 10, 2003)

*OoC:* It seems I have a habit of drawing. Lots. And this time my target was Arngen's face, which I drew during a math lesson. For your pleasure.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2003)

OoC:Nice pic of Arngen. Gang, perhaps you are waiting on me...though I thought there would be some discussion of the Magical things that Wesellu discovered.No matter, that can be done retroactively, I guess...

IC: Loading down into the 2 surviving Boats, the Party prepares to head downriver to the Abandoned Duergar Hold.

Boat One:Wesellu in the Fore, Grolvus at the first pair of Oars, Enraela next and Arngen at the Tiller.

Boat Two: Gentaria in the Fore, Jikull at the first pair of Oars, Vitrene next and Brogark at the Tiller.

OoC:Arngen,Brogark and Grolvus all have ranks in Boatman. Everyone else has their base Wisdom Mod (Which should be decent for the Clerics).
let me know if you want to move the order around a bit, but I put a heavy hitter in each Boat, as well as a Cleric.Any of the three mentioned above should still be at the Boat's Tiller, if you move it around a bit.


The tunnel providing home for the River vaults overhead into the darkness...sometimes the ceiling comes low, within 20 feet or so, but for the most part, it stays from 40 to 60 feet or more. Along the River there is little in the way of Landings, it seems that whoever delved the last part of the tunnel leading to the Quayside must have happened upon the River by accident, and set up somewhere from which to Trade with whoever or whatever might live down (or up) stream. At any rate, the river seems to be a prolific environment, as Arngen and Gentaria can cleraly see the luminescent glow of fish, some giving off the glow from colorful yellow or green scales, some glowspots a strangely static thing along the side of the River, deeper under the water. 
Brogark pipes up when he spots one of those. "Those are Maw-Fishers, great Fish able to swallow any one of us Whole, even the Half Ogre there. They wait with a lure,gulping down any foolish enough to come near. A Kuo-Toa I spoke with once said that they often lair near Oyster Beds, waiting for any foolhardy enough to dive looking for Pearls. I asked who would be foolish enough to dive there, to which he replied that the Great Mother bade his people to gather the greatest of the Pearls for Tribute to her...I garner that many Kuo-Toa end their days in the mouth of such fish.Some of them reach lengths of 20 feet."

The Boats move along downriver, slowing gradually. The River seems to be growing more sluggish as you go, though this could be for any number of reasons.Bats, some as small as Wesellu's familiar, some as large as a Drow wheel and dive at the water, snatching insects and flying lizards from the air, as well as catching many a fish from the water. Skimming over the water, the Bats and Lizards plummet down, to come up with a wriggling and scaly morsel. Sometimes, the Hunter does not come back up, seeming to become the hunted instead. About two hours into the trip,perhaps some 10 miles downriver(as the sluggish waterway meanders here and there, side tunnels often jutting off, though you keep to the main Fork, as instructed), you observe a bat the size of a goblin dive down, coming up with a slimy eel: something large bursts forth from the water,a great black fish (15 foot at the least,a long mouth full of serrated teeth and tiny luminescent green eyes) snatches it, plunging back into the River.

Another two hours, and you have made perhaps a mere 5 miles further, the River almost still.
Jikull and Grolvus put their backs into the Oars, as well as Gentaria and Arngen in the Fore with hand-held paddles. Something must be blocking the flow of water, you all think as you round a bend.
Ahead stands a great Bridged Dam. 

The top of the Dam is ringed with jutting metal spikes, facing towards you, though they seem to be for repelling those attempting to climb, and pose you no threat while seated in the boats.The Dam itself is stone, perhaps 10 feet above the waterline.A cave on the left side of the tunnel emits a faint light, and the Dam goes right up to this cave. The whole structure isn't solid, however, as a central section is made of some organic matter (perhaps created from the stalks of Giant Mushrooms, as several varieties are bouyant), this seems chained in place, as if to allow passage when undone. 
The Boats are perhaps 50 yards off when a voice sounds from the Dam 'Pay you must, 100 coins of Gold for you each. Pay you must...' 
The voice has a gurgling quality that Brogark easily recognizes as Kuo-Toa, though most of the others know it for what it is as well.
Several figures can be seen as the boats move closer, taking cover behind the Wall, perhaps a dozen in all.

Arngen and Brogark see more however.
In the water near the base of the Dam something moves. Smaller disturbances abound, though something big seems to be there as well, making much larger ripples...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 12, 2003)

"A most reasonable request, I think," he says to the fish-rimming abomination before him. Turning away from Gentaria  he adresses the Kua-Toa and nods respectfully; "We shall pay your toll."

"Jikull, Grolvus, I suggest you collect the fee from each boat and give these fine beings what they deserve." he says, giving 100 gold pieces to Jikull.

Vitrene speculates dispassionately to himself. _This should allow us to get our most dangerous fighters in their midst while allowing the rest of us easy access to the shore, so we can get away from these vulnerable boats. If we should even decide to fight them, the toll is quite low and they are numerous. On the other hand they might well decide to attack us anyway if we give in to their demands thereby 'revealing' our weakness to them. If we refuse them we might intimidate them. On the other hand we cannot risk having to fight in these boats. We should strike first._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Enraela waits, eyeing them from her position in the boat.  She keeps careful watch while everyone is busy struggling with their pockets and gathering the money together.  Nothing about their adventure leads her to expect anything but being attacked at every turn.  Her weapons are all within easy reach.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Gentaria reaches into her pouch for the money, eyeing her companions and wondering if they are thinking what she's thinking.  She readies herself to summon a swarm of vermin on the kuo-toans on land if her companions start to fight or are attacked.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 12, 2003)

IC: "We are going to have to get on shore to move these boats aren't we? I will need the neccessary funds to pay the toll these creatures require. "



OOC: Is there a shore nearby? Would we need to disembark and then pick up our boats to go around it?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 12, 2003)

"I don't have that much valuables with me, somebody must pay for me."
Arngen takes a steady pose on the boat in case battle starts.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 14, 2003)

OoC: No, there isn't a shore, there is a Dam, with one end butting against the rock wall of the tunnel, and the other (left) side doing likewise, though there is a cave of some sort that connects with it.

Everyone post or email me with their available Money/cash. I can go through and check (I will), but I want to make sure that our numbers match.
I may be wrong, but I don't think that (after the Herb purchases) you folks have 800 GP to fork over to the Fish Men.Kitana, let me know the leftover from the 'Party Funds' after the herbs as well.
Still waiting to hear from Garyh/Brogark and Krizzel/Brogark as well.

I have crazy conflicting plans this weekend. I was
suppossed to go to DunDraCon, a local Gaming convention for the weekend, which means that I wouldn't really be able to post until Monday.
However, an old family friend has suddenly showed up (well, Friday afternoon anyways), leaving me in a lurch to play host (unless my brother comes over in my stead), in which case I'll be free to game. So, Fates willing, I'll be gone for the weekend, and unable to post. Man, that was a long-winded way of saying 'I might not be able to post intil Monday evening'.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 14, 2003)

Ooc: I think I have 300 GP

How steep is the Dam? How dense are the poles? Does it look like it could be scaled? Or would it be possible to stand at its slope and fight/cast spells?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 14, 2003)

OoC:Wrong thread, I know.
 Ok... it's been more than 3 days since Garyh or Krizzel have posted...Kitana can ask Krizzel (Please)and I'll email Garyh to see what is holding them up.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

OOC: I'm still at 200, but I'm not going to part with any to these beasts unless my sister tells me to. 

IC: Gentaria waits for a sign of some sort from her sister, but keps her Summon Swarm ready to call upon those hiding in/near/behind the Dam 
OOC: Center the swarm on the Dam as close to them as possible.. It'll only bug them for a little while until they hit the water, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

_Grolvus has zero cash_

With a worried frown the bugbear stilled his oars and leaned back towards Enraela.  "Mistress, we're exposed.  We should retreat and then find a way to gain advantage," he hissed quietly in his rough voice.  Grolvus had little doubt how badly a fight from this position would go for them, but he reached into the sack at his waist just in case, pulling forth a potion to keep at the ready...


----------



## Caliber (Feb 17, 2003)

OOC: Hey guys! I'm back. Still won't be posting too much for the next couple of days (really behind in my work)

However, I don't think Wesellu has any money. Looking pretty grim ...

I'll see if maybe I can work in a post later today.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2003)

OoC:Sorry all, I took a rather nasty slip/fall and whacked my head Friday night at work, and I haven't been online since, as a result.

Here's a Map, why don't you folks work out a Plan in the OoC thread if you like. I still have not heard from Garyh and he hasn't posted in quite a few days...

IC: MAP
K= Kua-Toa
*****************_______*************************
Cave  K  K   K  K  K K   K    K K   K  K    K
*****DAM*********G*A*T*E**********************Wall

..........? .. ?....   ?....    ?.   ?
 .............Unknown Something(s) in Water....
.
.........50' between Dam and Boats
.
.
.............<Wess.>..........................
.............<Enra >..........................
.............<Grol.>........<Gent..>..........
.............<Arn..>........<Jiku..>..........
.............<.....>.........<Vitr..>..........
..............................<Brog..>......
...............................<......>.......


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

Enraela has some but not much.  Just enough for her, Arngen and Gentaria.  We think we spent all our party money and bought everything Enraela had asked for from the merchants. (if I'm wrong, Uriel will correct me)

Readies her crossbow for a nice shot if something pokes its ugly head up from the water.


----------



## Caliber (Feb 19, 2003)

Turning to Enraela, Wesellu whispers to her.

"I have no money with me. I did not plan on shopping while out here."

Preparing an Alter Self, designed to grow a pair of gills, Wesellu watches anxiously as the creatures and their dam draw closer.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caliber _*
> "I have no money with me. I did not plan on shopping while out here."
> *




Enraela sighs, glancing with lavender eyes at Wesselu.  Enough then for Arngen, Wesselu and herself...since Gentaria might have money of her own.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 20, 2003)

IC: "Will they take trade? We have some weapons and armor here they may use perhaps for trade for passage. They are merly fishmen, and why waste our breath on these creatures?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 21, 2003)

OoC:I Still have not heard from Garyh. Perhaps he is finally at his breaking point as far as limit/games go, and this is one of the first casualties of that. No matter, I will play Brogark until he returns, or from now on if need be, as I really don't want to wait any longer.

IC: The Kuo-Toa on the Dam shuffle about behind their barricade, awaiting the answer from your Party. Finally, one moves to a spot where you can see it more easily <only half-cover> and says in it's sibilant croaking voice 'You pay must now, Drow, for Kuo-Toa own River. Pay or feed the Dweller-Deep you will.' It does not sound as if he is inviting you to throw a snack to his pet, but rather that you will be said snack...

The water at the base of the Dam begins to become more agitated, as if something large awaited just beneath the surface. Small wavelets hit your boat, causing it to rock gently back and forth, and those in the first boat <Wesellu,Enraela,Grolvus,Arngen,feel soemthing *Bump* the bottom of their boat, though slightly.
The Kuo-Toa await your answer.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Enraela sighs inwardly.  Not enough money indeed, and their time here talking was wasted.  They needed to get there now and before the others racing would get ahead of them.

"We have some fine weapons to trade for passage," she speaks, gesturing toward the weapons they picked up from their previous fights.  "Surely this is enough for such few as we."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

The Kuo-Toa seeem to be talking amongst themselves, discussing the Weapons for trade.
From within the water at the base of the Dam, a Kuo-Toa surfaces and swims to the boat containing Enraela. The Fish-Man's grey-green face and staring yellow eyes reflect off of the phospherescent lichen covering the walls and ceiling of the tunnel, unblinking and impassive.
The Kuo-Toa speaks 'Show me weapons, and gold too, need some gold, Elf...you pay great Kuo-Toa, or you feed Dweller-Deep.' 
Arngen detects movement in the water near the other side of the boat, as does Brogark from his position in the other boat.
'Mistress, an Ambush!' 
the Hobgoblin yells, casting a knife into the water < 6HP>, striking a Kuo-Toa surfacing behind Arngen.
It would seem that Enraela's attempts at Diplomacy have met with less than favorable response, or perhaps the Kuo-Toa never intended to act with any Honor...

K= Kua-Toa
                         *****************_______*************************
                         Cave K K K K K K K K K K K K
                         *****DAM*********G*A*T*E**********************Wall


                         ..........? .. ?.... ?.... ?. ?
                         .............Unknown Something(s) in Water....
                         .
                         .........50' between Dam and Boats
                         .
                         .
                         .............<Wess.>..........................
                         .............<Enra >..........................
                         .............<Grol.>........<Gent..>...K-T....
                        .......K-T....<Arn..>........<Jiku..>..........
                         .............<.....>..K-T....<Vitr..>..........
                         ..............................<Brog..>......
                         ...............................<......>.......


Several Kuo-Toa are visable, though they have half-cover from the water. 
<s> = suprise round, Brogark has acted already.
Brogark 24 <s>
Enraela 23 <s>
Jikull 22
Arngen 21 <s>
Vitrene 17
Grolvus 16
Gentaria 14
Wesellu 11 <s>

After the Suprise round, I will post Kuo-Toa initiatives. They Fish Men seem totally caught off guard that you were aware of their deception <Brogark did get a 25 Spot...>


----------



## Leopold (Feb 23, 2003)

OOC: Awww Crap water combat!!!


IC: Knowing full well that the water below holds death for one such as himself the barbarian bellows at the top of his lungs "To the Dam! We must secure the dam for we are dead if we remain here in the water for they hold this ground! Row for it as if your life mattered on it! Someone get rid of those creatures on the dam or stop whatever it is in the water! We are doomed if we fall in!!" With that he feels the energy boiling inside him grow faster, the pressure of the oncoming battle, the tense situation being ahead and the thought of skewering a fishman and letting the blood of his enemy spill before him!


OOC: Rage, then ROW! ROW ROW TOWARD THE DAM!!


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2003)

Not one to like being surrounded by enemies, Arngen attacks the kuo-toa that surfaces behind him.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

"I'll keep busy the ones ahead."  Genny summons the swarm she's been readying upon the kuo-toans on/in the dam.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Enraela snaps at Arngen and Grolvulus.  "Row to the shore, attack later.  Wess, fire off some crossbow bolts at those pesky ones behind us."  She let fly one of her own at the closest enemy before assisting in the rowing.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

OoC: I must say Leopold, I laughed out loud at 'Aww Crap! Water Combat!, not to mention the filibuster that Jikull gave regarding the Dam...
Kitana (and everyone else), I need you to tell me if you are using poisoned bolts when you shoot.Thanks.

Enraela fires a Bolt <normal> at the closest Kuo-Toa, missing the creature.

Jikull rows as if his life depended on it <which it most likely does>, his massive arms propelling the Boat towards the Dam, where it buts with a *Thud*.

Arngen, warned by Brogark's outcry, stabs the Kuo-Toa nearest, which happens to be the one that Brogark hit with the knife as well. A sickening squelch resounds as Arngen's short sword splits the fish man's skull wide open, killing it.

Vitrene is up...


OoC:I am off to my RL Game in about an hour. I will be able to post later tonight


----------



## Caliber (Feb 23, 2003)

"Why rely on a shoddy physical bolt, when I can forces of magic are upon my side?"

Looking at the other Kuo-Toa on the other side of the boat, Wesellu will launch a volley of Magic Missiles at it (him?)

OOC: Pretty self-explanatory. Zap guy with Magic Missiles. He'll help row if he can too. I'll be out of town next week (starting Saturday) so I won't be able to post. I'll remind everyone again before I head out.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 23, 2003)

Cursing obcenely Vitrene draws his sword and walks off the boat onto the dam where he stands scowling threateningly at the nearest Kua-Toa. "You will not have long to regret this foolish mistake, you eater of tadpoles." 
 He puts on a brave show but on the inside he is terrified, knowing that if the fish-things attack before anyone else joins him on the dam he is as good as dead. 

OOC: If possible he will position himself at the left flank of the Kua-Toa line (on the right side on the picture, but the left from the KTs perspective)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 25, 2003)

Wesellu fires his Missiles <8HP>, striking a Kuo-Toa unerringly.

OoC:I messed up and gave Jikull an action, even though he did not have a Suprise round. I'm OK with this, as too many mistakes get made out of PC favor in games, some go your way from time to time, it would seem.

IC: <Sup 10>
A bubbling in the water, becoming a frothing mass erupts as a hideous form rises from the Depths right in front of the Boat that contains Enraela,Arngen,Grolvus and Wesellu. The Thing  looks like a Huge Troll, though one possessed of webbed hands, and gills along it's black throat.
Opening it's mouth in a roar, the Scrag Troll prepares to pluck a tasty morsel or 4 from the Boat.

Round one:
Brogark leaps ocross the Boat, vaunting past Jikull and onto the Wall, climing up the pitted surface (which has fresh water barnacles,freshwater kelp etc (climb DC 15). Brogark reaches the top, to land facing Kuo-Toa some 20' away.

Enraela is up...

OoC:Vitrene and Gentaria, your actions will resolve on your Init.

Having Map probs. use last one, SCRAG in front of Wesellu, KT next/behind Arngen is dead, brogark is on Dam, Boat 2 (Jikull etc...) is butted up against the dam.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

Enraela fires a poisoned crossbow bolt at the troll while yelling at Grovulus and Arngen to row immediately to the shore.  Her eyes narrow, not likeing the odds in the water one bit.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 25, 2003)

"Yes, mistress."
Arngen graps an oar and obeys.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 25, 2003)

OoC:Kitana, Sleep Poison or Spider Venom? Sorry to clutter this thread with OoCs and all.

Jikull is up, and everyone else, frankly, feel free to post. Krizzel especially...

I'd prefer to resolve an entire round (or close to it) at once.

Keep in mind, Kitana/Dalamar..the Scrag is right In Front of your Boat. It surfaced there to prevent you from reaching the Dam. I'll see about a better Map later today. Thanks-Ron


----------



## Caliber (Feb 26, 2003)

As the scrag bursts from the water, Wesellu glances around quickly. Weighing his options in between a heartbeat, he quickly pulls forth the only incantation he has to save him. 

"Not like this!"

OOC: Wesellu is using his Alter Self spell to grow wings, and to take flight above the boats if he has room. If he is threatened by the scrag he will Cast on the Defensive. If he doesn't think he has enough room to take off, or just doesn't think the spell will work, he'll chuck a Vial of Acid at the scrag instead.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:Kitana, Sleep Poison or Spider Venom? Sorry to clutter this thread with OoCs and all.
> /B]*



*

OOC:  Sleep if its effective for the troll-thingie or else she'd just use spider poison.

Eat bolts you big ugly water troll thingie in our way!  (oh yeah...so technical aren't I?) *


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 26, 2003)

Grolvus, wondering how he can get them to the shore with that _thing_ in the way, will row furiously in reverse and try to give them enough room to maneuver.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 26, 2003)

OOC: How high is the dam. Am i able to leap up there in a single round?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

OoC:Jikull, I already posted that you were 'up' on the Dam. There are several Kuo-Toa on the Dam, some 20' away, Brogark is next to you.

The Caliber: The Alter Self gives 'Poor' flight, which requires forward movement to lift, so just taking off isn't possible.

OoC'oh!!!!!!!!

IC: Enraela's bolt hits the Scrag in the chest, with little apparent effect, then, unbelievably, the Troll's eyes roll up and it sinks beneath the water... (I missed the save by 1...grrr!!)

Jikull makes the top of the dam on his action, scrambling up the kelp and other detritus that has accumulated against the Dam's wall.

Arngen and Krizzel row to the Dam furiously, the Boat butting against it now that the Scrag slumbers on the bottom...

The Kuo-Toa in the water near Boat One (Wesellu etc...) stabs at Wesellu with a spear, hitting the Mage < 2HP>.
The other Kuo-Toa in the water disappears beneath the surface.

On the Dam, the Kuo-Toa do several things.
 6 throw Javalins at those in Boat One...
Wesellu <6HP>, Enraela <6HP> and Grolvus 6HP> are hit.
3 Kuo-Toa on the Dam join hands, releasing a bolt of Lightning down the Dam that strikes Brogark <8HP> and Jikull <8HP>. OoC:What a weak LB I rolled, hurray for you guys!

3 of the Kuo-Toa on the Dam charge Jikull and Brogark.

the Dam is actually about 15' wide, so there is room to fight.

A particularly large and wild-eyed Kuo-Toa attacks Jikull, the blade of it's Glaive failing to pierce his Armor.

A second Kuo-Toa, wielding a greatsword, hit Brogark <slamming him for 18HP>.

The third Kuo-Toa moves with a fluid grace, launching at Jikull, leaping at the last second and kicking him <5HP>, landing in front of him with a sneer on it's piscean face.


Vitrene vaults nimbly onto the Dam, sword at the ready. he sees Jikull facing two foe and Brogark squaring off with a polearm wielding Kuo-Toa.

<Grolvus rowed on his action, which I ruled happened on Arngen's, as they were both rowing>.

Gentaria is up...she stands in Boat Two, easy access up the Dam, Gentaria can hear combat above, and Vitrene's stance indicates that caution is advised, as the fight seems close.

***********************************************
..............K..........K
  K K K K K K K..........K.J
..............K..........K.B....V Gnt
***********************G...A...T...E.**********
.................<..W..>........<.....>..
.................<..En.>........<.....>..
.................<.Grol>........<.....>..
.................<.Arn.>........<.....>..
...........
.........
.........
........
......................K......


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

Gentaria gets to the top of the damn and surveys the scene, summoning her swarm of beasties onto the front-most Kuo-toan that ISN'T engaged in battle.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

Gentaria move up enough to see her foes, then unleashes her spell upon them.
The frontmost Kuo-Toa <not engaged in melee> are immediately engulfed in a veritable army of Spiders, these swarming over them biting and causing them to utter a series of very odd sounding cries of alarm <they are Fish Men, after all...>.

OoC:I am going to modify the existing Map, as I tend to mess them up when I try cut-n-pasting them.

Wesellu is up, Caliber, the situation has changed quite a bit since you posted your action.
You have been hit for 8 HP <that will reflect in a Concentration check>, the Scrag sleeps on the bottom of the River and there are 6 Kuo-Toa some 15 feet above you <behind half-cover>, throwing Javalins...


----------



## Leopold (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: Slay, cleave, then charge next oponent. If disarmed use secondary weapons. If grappled attempt to throw them in the water without taking me with them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 27, 2003)

ooc: Vitrene will attack, flanking if possible, but not getting too far from Brogark and Jikull.


----------



## Caliber (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: Sigh. The best laid plans of Mice and Drow ...

As the scrag sinks into the waters below, Wesellu cannot believe his eyes. Knowing a good thing when he sees one, he quickly reaches to his belt, grabbing the scroll he knows is there.

Incanting the runes scribed upon the ancient parchment, a ball of fire flys from his fingers to strike at the Kuo-Toa on the dam.

OOC: Fireball Scroll at the Kuo-Toa on the dam, frying as many fish as possible, while leaving friendlys un-dead.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2003)

Wesellu fights through the pain of his wounds, casting his Scrolled Fireball upon the section of the Dam where he hopes it will deal the most good.

Those on the Dam see the orange ball of flame explode, catching the 3 Kuo-Toa who had cast the lightning Bolt, and the 3 behind them as well.
None of the three in the front drop,though one at the rear of the blast does.
OoC: All 5 remaining alive take 7HP, while the one at the back is killed. Damned Wall and it's Ref save bonuses.The Fireball also succeeds in destroying Gentaria's Swarm of Spiders. :O

Arngen's hackles raise on the back of his neck as he feels a massive shifting in the water behind him, as if something BIG that he thought dealt with had suddenly become an issue again...turning, he sees no sign of the Scrag, though the water is churning about 20 feet behind Boat One. Neither Kuo-Toa that was in the water is visible as well...

Top of Round Two

Brogark slams his opponant with his Axe, as well as catching him with a Shield-Bash, though his second attack fails to connect with his Axe.
< 18HP total>.

Enraela has no visible targets as of this moment <they all ducked/scrambled away when Wesellu set off his Fireball>. Let me know what you do, and we can retroactively handle it.

Jikull swings at the Glaive wielding Kuo-Toa, hitting him with a solid blow < 17HP>, the fish man grins as he is cut, as if the blow only serves to fuel him on. Jikull recognizes one who shares his Rage during battle, though this one seems more Mad, as if it's head were not right.

Arngen is up...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

Enraela pulls herself off the boat, not wanting to get wet by any means...be either a troll or one of her less agile companions.  Drawing her short sword, she goes to provide some martial assistance to her sister and the others.


----------



## Caliber (Feb 28, 2003)

Curse that dam! These fish have stopped us long enough!

Incanting words to yet another spell, Wesellu focuses on the biggest of the Kuo-Toa. You're going down ...

OOC: Magic Missiles to the biggest Kuo-Toa. I'll be out of town for all of next week (sorry guys) so someone else can run Wesellu for a while.

If you need my copy of his stats or something I could mail them to you.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

Gentaria's eyes narrow and her mouth drops as she sees her precious spiders blasted apart by the fire.  Closing her mouth and setting it as she grows angrier, she calls upon Lolths favour, and then charges into combat with the nearest un-engaged opponent.

OOC: Maybe I should take a lvl of barbarian if I lvl up, rage would be very appropriate at times like this.. hehe.

EDIT: *Calls upon Lolths Favour* = cast 'Divine Favour'


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2003)

_Sleeping scrag underwater, kuo-toa diving... crap._
"I think they awoke the scrag, mistress."
Arngen readies to fire a bolt (normal) at anything that surfaces.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

Arngen _holds_ until a target makes itself available from beneath the water <I have you Hiding in order to get a Sneak from the surfacing whatever>.

Brogark is hit twice by the Greatsword wielding Kuo-Toa <15 HP&21 HP, for 36 total-Ouch!>.

Jikull is hit by 2 blows from the unarmed Kuo-Toa <16HP>, as well, the Glaive wielding Maniac cuts viciously from behind his ally <for 12HP, Jikull takes 28HP in total>.

5 Kuo-Toa lean over the Dam again, hurling Javalins, though the only one to score hits Grolvus <6HP>, though it was a miraculous shot.

The three Kuo-Toa who had cast the lightning Bolt do something different.
One intones some spell in it's croaking language
<Vitrene recognizes the effect as a Bless>.
The second casts some enchantment on Jikull, though as of yet there seems to be no effect.
The third casts some spell on Brogark,<Vitrene recognizes it as Bestow Curse> though whetherit was successful is as of yet unknown. 

A Kuo-Toa surfaces near the boat, the last thing it sees is Arngen's smili as he pops it with his crossbow <16 points Sneak included>, killing it.
The body floats nearby...
A second Kuo-Toa surfaces near the boat,some nimbus glowing about it's fingers, though this is cut suddenly short as Grolvus' Bastard sword slices down and splits the fishman's head.
<My stupid Kuo-Toa Cleric rolled a '1' on his spot check when he was sneaking up on the Boat with a Cause Wounds spell  That was Grolvus' AofOp, which was a crit...>.


Vitrene, seeing an opening, stabs at the Greatsword wielding Kuo-Toa, hitting <10 HP damage, sneak included>, though it hardly seems to slow the thing.

Grolvus scrambles up to the Wall, stabbing upwards at the Kuo-Toa, hittng one <perhaps the one that hit him with the Javalin>, the fish man croaking once before dying. 

Gentaria moves up the wall, making the top and casting Lolth's Favor.

Wesellu unleashes a trio of Magic Missiles upon the Kuo-Toa nearest,these dropping it to slump,hanging over the Wall.

The water has yet to show the Scrag again...

ROUND THREE

Brogark swings at his opponant, though he manages to hit only once <7HP>. The Curse seems to be having a nasty effect on the Hobgoblin's prowess.

Enraela is up.

OoC Note: I 'talked' with Garyh, and his plate is rather full right now, so I will be taking over Brogark as an NPC. Now please, people, save my NPC!! He's messed up real bad like. 

***********************************************
                         ..............K..........K
                         K K K . K K K..........K.J.........
                         ..............K....Enr...K.B....V Gnt
                         ***********************G...A...T...E.**********
                         .................<..W..>........<.....>..
                         .................<.....>........<.....>..
                         .................<.Grol>........<.....>..
                         .................<.Arn.>........<.....>..
                         ...........
                         .........
                         .........
                         ........
                         ......................K......


----------



## Leopold (Mar 1, 2003)

OOC: 5' step upward toward the other kuo-toa. Strike the one that hit me back and then cleave to the next one. Rinse repreat slaughter


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 2, 2003)

OOC:  err...the map is off slightly.  Enraela should be off the boat and by Gentaria for this round.

Enraela assists her sister in slicing up some fish-men for dinner.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2003)

Arngen gets ready for the scrag appearing. He knows he can't do anything to really stop the scrag, but maybe he can slow it down so others that can will have the time.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 2, 2003)

Feeling his blade bite deep into his opponent Vitrene smiles in grim satisfaction. Even though he's out of his league the bloodshed amuses him.

ooc: flank and attack.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 3, 2003)

Grolvus will climb up next to the three Kuo-toa spellcasters and 'distract' them a bit


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2003)

OoC: ENraela really couldn't get to where gentaria is, as she is on the other side of some Kuo-Toa...So, I'll interpret a bit.

Enraela gains the top of the wall, stabbing at the nearest Kuo-Toa, though she misses the Fish Man...

Jikull shakes his head confused...then, breaking away from the Kuo-Toa assailing him < taking an Attack of Op from the Glaive wielding one as he moves past for 10 HP>, he charges up to the Kuo-Toa who cast the spell upon him,striking at his Foe, hitting with a Mighty Blow <Crit, confirmed,36 HP damage.> The Kuo-Toa, it's eyes wide, drops, it's head removed from it's neck. Jikull carries his swing to the next Kuo-Toa, killing the second Piscean Priest < crit for 35 HP, Yuck@ the Flamberge>-(the one that cast the spell on Brogark).

OoC:That was an unfortunate (for the Kuo-Toa) result of a Random Action spell. :O


Arngen holds, waiting for the Scrag...

The Kuo-Toa continue their assault.
The Kuo-Toa attacking Brogark swings twice, though he misses with both attacks.
The Glaive wielder turns and stabs at Jikull again, though he misses.
The Unarmed Kuo-Toa turns his attention to Vitrene,hitting him with 2 fists <16HP>. The blows hit Vitrene in the solar plexus, but the Drow fought off going unconcious from the massive shock <resisted a Stunning Attack>.
The remaining Priest swings it's clawed hand at Grolvus, missing him with whatever spell he was using, a purple nimbus playing about it's claws.
The remaining 3 Kuo-Toa Javalineers cast frantically at Jikull and Grolvus, though all 3 miss, one hitting the Priest in the back <2HP>. 

Vitrene stabs again, hitting the Kuo-Toa that is attacking Brogark <hit for 12 HP>.

Grolvus hacks viciously at the Kuo-Toa Priest, hitting with a powerful 2 handed blow <12 HP>, followed by a kick to it's midsection <6HP, Brawl attack>.


Gentaria is Up...

***********************************************
                         .........................
                          K . K  K...J......KG......KM.V
                         ..............KC.Gr.....EnKS.B..... Gnt
                         ***********************G...A...T...E.**********
                         .................<..W..>........<.....>..
                         .................<.....>........<.....>..
                         .................<.....>........<.....>..

                         .................<.Arn.>........<.....>..
                         ...........
                         .........
                         .........
KS=Kuo-Toa Swordsman
KC=Kuo-Toa Cleric
KM=Kuo-Toa Monk
KG=Kuo-Toa Glaiver

Brogark 24 
                         Enraela 23 
                         Jikull 22
                         Arngen 21 
Kuo-Toa 19
                         Vitrene 17
                         Grolvus 16
                         Gentaria 14
                         Wesellu 11 
Scrag  10


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2003)

"Get up there, wizard, we don't want to be on the boat when the scrag decides to capsize it."
Saying that, Arngen gets up to the dam himself.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

Gentaria, seeing that the unarmed Kuo-toan seems to be the only one that's doing any damage, moves up to the side of Vitrene to help the fragile male against the monk, swinging as soon as she enters range. "Anyone got Vinegar?"

OOC: move beside V and KM with Deaths embrace in hand, attack KM (+10 to hit, 1d6+4 damage b/c of the favour), Pains Embrace ready in off hand for next round.  Dodge+Twin Sword VS fish-stick.  AC vs him is 22.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 3, 2003)

Enraela decides to give her dear sister a bit of assistance at the unarmed fish-man.  She'll take a stab at him if he's close enough, otherwise its chop chop at the closest fish-man alive.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 4, 2003)

Grolvus will continue to slice the cleric into fillet, and once that's done, he'll move on and give those javelineers some payback.


----------



## Leopold (Mar 18, 2003)

OOC: Attack KC next to me.


----------



## Caliber (Mar 19, 2003)

Jumping onto the dam, Wesellu hastily draws his short sword and adopts what defensive stances he can remember from his training, oh so long ago. 

"Damn fish won't die!"

OOC: Move onto the dam and Fight Defensively after that. Total Defense next round. He'll try to move out of the way of allies and enemies, giving those still on the boats enough room to get onto the dam.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC:New Comp is finally back and online Woohoo!!!
Thank you all for being so incredibly patient...you will be getting an EXP bonus for waiting so long for me. The characters were on my old HD, though I have now saved them to the new one, so...
On to slaying you all.


IC: Gentaria advances, the Kuo-Toa Monk within attack range.Gentaria attacks, hitting twice (you were within a normal move of the Monk, thus you got both attacks).
Damage to the Monk is considerabe < 17 HP total>.
Unfortunately, the Swordsman takes this opportunity to attack at the Drow, hitting her with a vicious strke <16 damage>.

Wesellu scrambles up the Dam, gaining the top and readying himself for whatever the Kuo-Toa have (and getting far away from the Scrag, hopefully).

A loud hiss accompanies the frothing water that heralds the Scrag's return to the surface. The troll surfaces under the Boat (the leftmost one). The boat capsizes, now upside-down.
Arngen, expecting such from so dim-witted a creature (I rolled a '20' fr your Spot), easily jumps to the Wall, swinging up and over onto the Dam's Top.

Brogark tries to shake off his enfeebled state, swinging at the Koa-Toa Swordsman, though only one Axe blow succeeds in hitting him < 11HP damage>.

Enraela shifts her attack to the Monk, stabbing the Fish-Man from behind, hitting <for 8 HP>.

Jikull, howling with Mad glee, brings his great Flamberge down upon the head of the Cleric, splitting it open, and spilling brains all over the Dam <Dead Cleric, needless to say>.

(DM liberty here) Arngen, crouching between grolvus and the Dam, sees the K-T Glaiver, unaware of his presence, and so, levels his Crossbow and with a *Thpp*, sends a bolt through it's guts <Sneak attack, 17 HP total>, The berserk Fish still stands, though sorely wounded.

Ignoring the Bolt, the Glaiver stabs at Jikull again, though his Glaive drops to the ground <'1', a fumble of sorts>. The Kuo-Toa screams and flexes his claws, intending to attack Jikull with his natural weapons it would seem...

The Swordsman strikes at Brogark again, missing the Hobgoblin, whose skill seems evenly matched, though the _Doom_  is hurting his prowess visibly.

The Monk, seeing foes that actually represent a real challenge, ignores Vitrene, striking at Gentaria, missing and Enraela <smacking her for 7HP>.

The 3 remaining Javalineers cast at Jikull, though only one finds it's Mark < 6HP>.
One Kuo-Toa croaks and dives for the water (the middle one), fleeing in terror.

Vitrene is up...

***********************************************
..................................V
K ... K...J......KG......KM.G
...............W.Gr.Ar..EnKS.B..... 
***********************G...A...T...E.**********
.................<.....>........<.....>..
.................<.....>........<.....>..
.................<.....>........<.....>..

.................<.....>........<.....>..


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 26, 2003)

Vitrene will try to work together with the two clerics of Lolth to flank and sneak attack. If he gets hit again he will retreat to the rear to heal.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

Vitrene stabs at the Monk, who, distracted by the three Drow assailing him, fails to defend  <9HP, including Sneak>.

The Monkstill stands, though it has taken quite a lot of damage.


Grolvus-Gentaria-Wesellu-Scrag-Brogark-Enraela-Jikull-Arngen-Kuo-Toa-Vitrene again...


----------



## Leopold (Mar 26, 2003)

OOC: Charge the kuo-toa in front of me if possible to expediate his trip to the long john silvers warehouse!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2003)

Realizing that her sister is more than capable of finishing off the Monk, Gentaria turns her full fury upon the Swordsman who dared to strike a drow priestess!

OOC: You guessed it, full attack on the Swordsman who just HAPPENS to be right beside me.. hehe.  Also designating him as my 'opponent' for Twin Sword Style.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

Enraela's lavender eyes blazed.  "You dare strike a priestess, Fish-man?"  Her sword continued its strike, determined that tonight, they would feast on fish.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 27, 2003)

Grolvus will try and filet the ex-glaiver who's in front of him.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2003)

Grolvus strikes at the Berserk <ex>Glaiver, hitting with his sword
<11 HP+2 frost, 13 total>. As well, he puts his boot into the Kuo-Toa's gut <Brawl attack for 5 HP>.

Gentaria attacks in a lightning flurry, scoring 2 hits on the Swordsman < 11HP total>.


Both Kuo-Toa still stand, though each bleeds from multiple wounds.

Wesellu is up...


----------



## Caliber (Mar 27, 2003)

Continuing his pattern of defense, Wesellu slowly moves back, away from the Kuo-Toa about him. This combat had already lasted far too long ... these _fish_ needed to yield the combat soon.

OOC: Total Defense with a 5' step in the safest direction there.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 27, 2003)

Flank, stab, kill. Flank, stab, kill.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2003)

Wesellu puts his back to the Dam, keeping the Kuo-Toa in sight, ready for their advances...and then he hears a horrific sound. From below, the scrape of great claws, accompanied by the shudder along the Dam, as if something BIG were even now climbing up the side.

Wesellu's <often overlooked> familiar emits a shrill of alarm, the bat whirling about his face sending 
_flee! big troll! flee!_ into his mind.

The Scrag hauls itself up the wall easily, it's putred breath assailing Wesellu's senses, the Troll is just at the top of the Wall by the end of it's move. As the dumb Troll grins <lunch>, he is hit by Wesellu's short sword, Grolvus bastard sword and Arngens Short sword <33HP total from 3 attacks of opportunity on the idiotic thing. I may have done that a bit odd, but it's a bit more hard without Minis and all, and it looked very cinematically pleasing in my mind to have you guys ambush it>
The Scrag howls in pain unlike any it has suffered in it's recent life.
The Scrag, however, does not fall back in to the water...

Brogark swings again at the Swordsfish,scoring one hit, though a telling blow <17HP>.
The Kuo Toan Swordsman, his eyes rolling up, croaks one last time and then falls Dead,his chest split from neck to crotch.


Enraela swings again at the overwhelmed Monk, though she misses her mark.

Jikull charges theterrified Kuo-Toa standing on the Dam,cutting him clean in two <Dead>

ARNGEN is up...



Note: The Scrag is actually hanging on to the Dams wall, the next round it may either Mov eonto the Dam (AofOp I believe), and attack normally, or swing and bite at a few of you (though it needs one hand to hang on, thus no REND.


Total Damage in this Encounter

Arngen: None
Brogark: 62 HP <and the Doom spell>
Enraela: 13 HP
Gentaria: 16 HP
Grolvus: 12 HP
Jikull: 47 HP
Vitrene: 16 HP
Wesellu: 8 HP

Monk: 34 HP
Glaiver: 52 HP
Other Kuo-Toa None (He was out of the fireball's range.
Scrag 33 HP 


***********************************************
..................................V
K ... J..........KG......KM.G
...............W.Gr.Ar..En...B..... 
***********************G...A...T...E.**********
...............<SCRAG>..........<.....>..
.................<.....>........<.....>..
.................<.....>........<.....>..

.................<.....>........<.....>..


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2003)

*OoC:* I knew the thing was going to try capsizing 

*IC:* Arngen delivers another stab at the scrag.
"It can't regenerate when it's out of water, strike it down as fast as you can."
Not knowing what his comrades know of scrags, Arngen shares the useful bit of info for the dimwits among them.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 28, 2003)

OoC:Hmm...It says Rogues geta Sneak any time an opponent is denied their Dex bonus. I think that  someone hanging on to the side of a Wall counts in that vein, so...

Arngen stabs at the Scrag hanging on to the side of the Dam, hitting it in the neck <17 HP inc'd Sneak>, causing it to howl with Rage.

OoC:Wait till it gets an attack, Dalamar 

The Glaiver attacks Grovus,scoring blows with one claw and it's teeth < 12 HP total>.

The Monk, though desperately outmatched, fights on, hitting Gentaria with a palm < 8HP and _stunned_ >, as well as smacking Vitrene with a kick <7HP>.
The last KT unengaged jumps to the water below (the scrag-side, like the first one).

Vitrene stabs the Monk again <7HP total, Sneak inc'd>.

Wesellu is up...


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

Vitrene spits out a hissing curse in abyssal, takes a five foot step away from the Kua-Toa and, as if under compulsion from some unknown power, casts Cure Light Wounds on Gentaria, whincing when he touches the naked skin of her cheek.


----------



## Caliber (Mar 29, 2003)

Grabbing at his belt, Wesellu tosses a vial of alchemist's fire directly into the scrag's face. 

"Blasted fish!"

OOC: Burn 'em up!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

Wesellu hurls the flask, which strikes the Scrag on the top of his head <1HP, sorry, bad roll>.

The Scrag reaches out, clawing at Grolvus <10HP> and latches it's teeth in to Arngen <rolled a '20', failedto crit though...10HP damage>, it's fetid breath causing him to retch with it's stench.

NEW ROUND

Brogark 24 
Enraela 23 
Jikull 22
Arngen 21 
Kuo-Toa 19
Vitrene 17
Grolvus 16
Gentaria 14
Wesellu 11 
Scrag 10

Brogark swings at the Monk, though he fails to hit with any of his attacks, he looks to be in very bad shape, cut as he is.

Enraela-Jikull-Arngen-then the Kuo-Toa.

Everyone feel free to post . It looks as if you will get the better of the Fish men at this point, but something unexpected could happen...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

Enraela's cold lavender eyes could freeze the deepest fires of hell.  Her fingers tightened on her sword and she kept slashing with its hungry blade, wanting nothing more than to take down this pesky creature and all his brethren so she could finish her task.  

How _dare_ they delay *her*.


----------



## Caliber (Mar 30, 2003)

Grasping another flask of alchemist's fire, Wesellu hurls it at the scrag again.

Why can't the damned thing die!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

OoC: Er, folks? Jikull, Arngen, whoever (besides Enraela and Wesellu), ?
Perhaps folks RL is getting busy, which is understandable.
No rush on my part, whenever yu can get to it.

Thanks-Uriel


----------



## Leopold (Apr 1, 2003)

OOC: Charge kuo-toa in front of me and slay him.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

ooc: I'm kinda stunned so I didn't think I had to post...

IC: Gentaria stands unable to do anything for the moment.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2003)

OoC: Ok, I guess I'll auto the end of this, so as to get us out of a stalled funk...perhaps it was the lull whileI was offline.

IC:


Enraela buries her sword in the flank of the Monk,feeling the blad eslide deep between his ribs...at the same moment, Vitrene finds an opportunity to stab the Fish man in the throat, the Kuo-Toa falling in a gargle of blood and bile, his lifesblood spilled upon the cruel, cold stone of the Walkway.

Jikull, turning, steps forward, sweeping his great blade in an upward arc, beheading this _pretender_  to the Fury of the Berserker...such deserved no respect, if it took madness to reach the Fury.

Alchemist's Fire and sharp blades, Arngen and Grolvus, working in tandem, drop the Scrag down into the depths of Death...it's bloated form stuck out of the water, where it cannot Regenerate.
Grolvus and Arngen quickly pull Oil from their satchels and packs, dousing the Scrag, the smell of it's putred flesh filling the area with a sickening pall.


All is quiet on the docks, a quick check reveals that the capsized boat is in workable shape, though much of the supplies upon it are lost in the water. A Cave becons to the left, some tunnel or cavern where the Kuo-Toa dwelled, while it is an easy thing to release the Gate, allowing the boats passage.

OoC: You may all advance your characters 1 Level, as you peformed admirably, as well as earning great RP experience. It is a shame that much of it is in secret, via emails etc...but i really like what you all have written so far. My first PbP is still my fave one.
So, continuing in any class that you have is OK without any special considerations. Ask about anything else that you would like to advance in, if needed.

I'd like to have updated version emailed to me  bluehead69@yahoo.com  asap, so that we can continue to try (slim chance though it is) to get Ferach out of the hole that they worked themselves into. 

Thanks, Uriel


----------



## Caliber (Apr 10, 2003)

With a sudden lurch, Wesellu realizes that the combat is over. For a moment longer he anxiously watches the water, before calling his familiar to his shoulder. 

Moving slowly along the dam, Wesellu murmurs the words to a _Detect Magic_ as the others bind their wounds. Searching through the fallen fishmen's belongings he smiles as he goes. 

"They shouldn't have tried to stop us Fevulnari. They shouldn't have tried to stop us at all. We will not lose the Door!" His sudden ferocity fades back away as he pauses to examine a bauble. 

Absently, over his shoulder, he inquires, "How did our boats fare? And how soon could we possibly be underway again?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2003)

"The fish-men have been defeated by the true rulers of the Underdark, and now the allmighty Godess will heal the wounds inflicted by the infidels." Gentaria says as she moves to whoever is the most injured and casts as much healing as he needs after healing herself somewhat with a cure light. If she has any curative spells leftover, she'll see who else needs healing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Enraela glances around them.  "Clean up  the mess and see what useful things they might have," she orders to the least injured among them.  "The rest of you shall assist in brewing some much needed tea before we press onward.  We cannot rest yet while others ek forward in our way."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2003)

Arngen moves away from the burning carcass of the scrag. He climbs down along the dam's wall to see if the scrag damaged the boat it capsized.


----------



## Caliber (Apr 11, 2003)

Moving swiftly, Wesellu strips down many of the Kuo-Toas, quickly building a pile of items on the dam. 

Scattered among the treasure is a belt, a necklace, 7 poitions, 3 rings, 3 scrolls, a greatsword, an armband, a glaive, a small shield, and a hand axe. 

"Obviously without some significant time I cannot identify the magic that is laced throughout these items. Whatever they are, however, it will surely help us."

Suddenly sitting, Wesellu begins to slowly shifting the items about, focusing on the magics surrounding each one. 

OOC: Spellcraft combined with Detect Magic for some general ideas on magic types.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 12, 2003)

OoC: I need to rush off to work, tomorrow afternoon I will post a 'next chapter' beginning. A rest might be in order, as far as realism, since I dont think you folks have stopped since you began this...
Someone needs to explore the Kuo-Toa caves, and i need to address the issue of magic items.
Even with Identify, which takes hours, it is rather annoyingto try to ascertain magicitems use etc...I prefer the Rolemaster version, the 'Attune' skill which would give you an inkling/let you know based on how well you rolled.
So, expect some idea/hints of the things that you have found so far.
I'm still waiting on a few updated characters...
I'll edit this tomorrow, as it really belongs in the other thread, though i felt that you folks would see it here more easily.

IC: The damp and smelly cave becons, a dim yellow light showing forth from it's mouth. The boat that had capsized needs a bit of repair, which Brogark says he can do <once he gets healed a bit>.
A rest would definately be in order, since thespell caster's are low in magic, and Lolth only knows when the next opportunity to restmight be had. Surely a few <8> hours would not hinder te Quest overly.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2003)

The bodies of the Kuo-Toa litter the Dam, and the stink of the burning Scrag fills the area with it's sickly-sweet stench.
Moving cautiously towards the Cave, Arngenand Grolvus pad along the Dam, with Jikull and Enraela close behind.
Wesellu and Gentaria have helped Brogark to his feet, ad the hobgoblin looks as if he will pull through, although he has suffered some seriously grievous wounds.
Looking behind her, Enraela scans the Dam...where was Vitrene?
A quick yell to Jikull brings the Half-Ogre back to search for her nefarious Cousin, but of vitrene, there is no sign...
The water laps softly against the Dam, and bats swoop overhead, but it would seem that Vitrene Ferach hasmade his escape from under the benevolent House ferach after all.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2003)

"We have the first deserter, then..."
Arngen speaks coolly, the fact that he won't be missing Vitrene quite apparent in his voice.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

Enreala let out a low hiss.  "We can't worry about that trash now when we're behind....though I wished it had been my knife that made him disappear.  We need to heal and return to full strength."

Taking out her small pouch of herbs, she begins preparations to brew a tea, ordering the others to create the fire necessary.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2003)

Gentaria immediatey begins overseeing the construction of a suitable fire, though she seems somewhat subdued.  It isn't hard to tell that she's dissapointed that she didn't get Vitrene herself, and is now quietly pouting about it


----------



## Caliber (Apr 26, 2003)

"H-he couldn't be going after the Door by himself. Surely ..."

Wesellu shakes his head in indescision. 

"How long will we rest here? If we have time, I would like to have a closer look at the items we have found. Perhaps there is one among them that will aid us in our journey."

Moving closer to the fire, Wesellu examines his wounds. 

"How long until the hobgoblin is healed?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2003)

"Somebody have flint and steel?"
Arngen doesn't wait to hear an answer, instead moving to the cave's mouth and peeks in. If he doesn't see anything he moves inside to inspect it.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, Vitrene was gone, though there were other things to worry about now, as Enraela noted. Brogark's wounds were extensive, as well as the ill magic that he was still suffering from. Some time would see that dissipate. As well, several of the spell users had depleted their stocks of Power.
Arngen moves to the Cave, noting the almost overpowering Stench of the Kuo-Toa within. WHy had such beasts beenallwed to continue to exist? Someone should have wiped out the Fish-Men ages ago...
There was a dim light within the chamber <fungus>, it being aprox 80 feet deep, irregular and some 40' wide. There seemed to a lot of goods within, barrels, casks and boxes. Around the chamber there could be seen piles of gear, probably where the Kuo-Toa kept their personal gear, though of sleep areas there was no sigh.
'They sleep in the water...*cough*'. 
Brogark croaked the answer to Arngen's unasked question from where he lay against the Dam's wall.
Arngen froze, fading against the Cave's wall...there was something _else_ in thecave, something had moved back behind someof the crates...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2003)

Arngen keeps to the shadows and tries to find his way behind the thing that moved. If he gets there, he will place his shortsword against its throat and say: "Let's have a talk."


----------



## Uriel (May 2, 2003)

Moving in the shadows, weapon at the ready, Arngen makes his way cautiously along the chamber's walls, stopping at a wall of crates against one wall. Looking behind these (for there is a space), he sees a massive form, a creature greater than  Jikull in height, if not in weight. It is, at first look a Troll, trussed up and shackled as well. A gag covers it's mouth and one of it's arms is slowly regenerating, as if the Kuo-Toa had recently hacked it off.
Looking closer Arngen sees something more in the Troll.
Small patches of scales adorn it's body in groups of 5 or 6. It's eyes are a slitted yellow, unlike any troll Arngen had ever seen, and those eyes bellied an intelligence usually vacant from any troll that the young Drow had ever seen as well...
The creature was struggling, but has stopped, gazing at the Drow with a look very similar to the one he cast upon it...speculative and assessing him.


----------



## Leopold (May 2, 2003)

IC: Cursing his luck at the thought of losing his keep "Cursed drow!" he mutters How he longs to see his body torn asunder and scattered amongst the city streets! "We must find Vitrene or at least his last known whereabouts. We cannot leave without him." he states flatly waiting for anyone to question his order. "Mistress he is vital to our continuance in this mission."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

"Send the ranger then to track him.  He could not have gotten far.  The rest of you need to rest and heal your wounds.  You're in no shape to run into anything else."  Enraela's words may have seemed like she cared, but her lavender eyes showed no affection whatsoever.


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2003)

Arngen gazes at the troll, at those intelligent eyes. Then he speaks in undercommon.
"Do you understand me?"


----------



## Uriel (May 3, 2003)

The Troll nods enthusiastically at your statement,looking to you and then to it's chains...


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

"Wait a moment."
Arngen moves out of the cave to report to Enraela.
"Mistress, the kuo-toas have an imprisoned troll in the cave." A pause. "It is intelligent."


----------



## Caliber (May 3, 2003)

Wesellu snorts in laughter as Arngen gives his report.

"An intelligent troll? Such a creature does not exist."


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

Arngen ignores Wesellu's retort as it is not the mage to whom he must report but his mistress.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

Enraela glanced up from where she was taking a tea herb from her pack.  She placed it  in Gentaria's hands and instructed her to brew them for Brogark.  That done, she motioned Wesselu to follow her as she entered the cave with Arngen.

While they walk, she placed a hand rather intimately upon Arngen.  "And how are you? Do you need my healing arts?"  Though only a daughter of the Duchess of Ferarch could make even the most innocent of requests sound like call for copulation.


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

*OoC:* Arngen is down 24 hp but received a healing spell here: 







> Stopping beside Arngen, she gazed at him for a minute before grabbing the back of his head. Her lips pressed against his for a brief moment in healing prayer before she let him go. "Feeling better, my pet?"



 and I don't remember how much it healed him. (That's what I get for not keeping sure what my current HP status is)

*IC:*"I could really use your... arts, Mistress."
Arngen leads the two to where the troll lay imprisoned.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2003)

Genny obediantly continued brewing the tea for Brogark, looking over at the men "I don't suppose any of you happened to see which way he went?"


----------



## Uriel (May 4, 2003)

Brogark pipes up to Gentaria 'Unfortunately, I saw nothing, Mistress ferach. Had I seen the Coward, I would have torn out his throat with my teeth.' 
The Hobgoblin spits over the side of the Dam in disgust, his allegiance to the House a much more devout one than many of the House family members themselves.

OoC: Please see the OoC thread for Healing notes etc...


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

About the Kuo-Toa Lair could be seen various goods.
Barrels of fish, as well as vats of dried weeds, pungeant and oily.
Several jars held worms, fat wriggling things the length of Jikull's thumb, and nearly as thick. these things were food to the Kuo-Toa, as well as a barrel of more sinister meats.





ooC:Waiting for Serpenteye to post...


----------



## Serpenteye (May 7, 2003)

Nurthrak once again threw his full weight and strength against the steel chains that held him. There was a slight sound of groaning from the chains, a sense of metal twisting, but still the chains held fast.

He felt the danger of the situation acutely. Even though his captives were obviously dead or fled their intention had been obvious and their tortures pitiful. These Drow, however, he knew next to nothing about. What they intended was a mystery. He had dealt with Drow before, of course, and had seen their cruelty, though he'd never felt it first hand. The Children of Lolth were not nearly as brutal and crude as his own people. No, where a Troll would usually kill swiftly and gorge himself on the carcass a Drow would, if they had the time and inclination, play with their prey to maximize its pain and terror, taking pleasure from its pain. They knew a thousand ways of torture, and a thousand ways to kill. He had always admired those facets of Drow culture, but he had no desire to be at the recieving end. On the battlefield he knew no fear for any foe but caught in an iron web and held helpless like a fly before the spider...  

 Again he pitted his strength against the chains, first in a fury of rage than systematically, trying chain after chain, thinking feverously of stresses and fulcrums and metal tiredness, but knowing very little of such things failed again. 

There had been Ferach insignia on the clothing of the Drow male. but what would be their reason for coming here? Ferach was a weakened house so why would they send such powerful warriors so far from their territory? The risk for the house would not be negligible and one does not take a risk without a potential reward of greater value. Other Drow had passed this way before, peacefully, likely searching for that same reward. That might give him the angle he needed... yes, that would help. 

 When he saw the Drow female, with the look of a priestess of Lolth, he smiled around his gag and inclined his head as a sign of respect. He then waited calmly, studing her carefully with his eyes of poisoned gold.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Enreala eyed the troll with her sharp lavender eyes, passing over each curve, each bruise, each welt with an almost calculated thoughtfulness.  For what seemed like an eternity she watched him, but it was only for a few seconds, a few seconds between drow and troll.

"Not merely a beast - you were right, my dear."  Those lavender eyes that should have been soft on any other woman appeared like glittering shards upon her.  "And does this beast wish to speak for itself?  Why are you chained?  Aren't you morsel enough for these filthy fish creatures or is your prolonged life because of a purpose perhaps useful to me?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2003)

Arngen nods, thankful that he has not disappointed his Mistress.


----------



## Caliber (May 8, 2003)

"Someone with a less ... objectionable palatte, might see a troll as a renewable source of food. Or so I might assume."

Wesellu pauses momentairily, considering the troll himself. Then shrugging, he begins to look deeper into the cave itself.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 8, 2003)

> Aren't you morsel enough for these filthy fish creatures or is your prolonged life because of a purpose perhaps useful to me?"




He speaks in a calm and deep voice, with an ominous undertone hidden in its deapths.

"I am both of those things. They did feed off my body, I believe it was amusing to them, and it was also doubtlessly useful to have an inexhaustable source of meat. But troll has never been considered a delicacy by any race other than troll, and my flesh is particularly bitter and tough. You see my arm, yes? The scrag did that and more, it resented me greatly for defeating it in battle.

 But yes, I was useful for far more than meat and play. I posess information they wanted, information about 'Thelaru 'acli, most of which you doubtlessly know and other which might be of some use to your house. There are other things too that I could tell you and other ways yet in which I could help you. I am not without gratitude to those who give me aid. If you release me I shall be indebted to you."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

Enraela glanced at the troll thoughtfully.  "Perhaps you might be of some use yet.  Swear your allegiance to me and my house and I will spare you."

Her lips had a curve to them when she spoke again in that soft deceptively gentle voice.  "Cross me, and I will kill you ways that even your worst nightmares could not dream up.  That sound palatable to you, troll?"

If the troll agrees, she will gesture for Arngen to free him, but she'll keep a close eye on him (sense motive) to make sure he is as sincere to her satisfaction.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 8, 2003)

"I have no illusions about that, mistress Ferach, the servants of the spider queen dreams far deeper and darker than I. I shall do as you request." he shows his teeth in a huge obsidian grin, assumes a serious demeanor and speaks.

"I swear my allegiance to house Ferach and to this drow priestess before me, to act as their servant and guard their interests as my own for one year and a day. By blood and bones and everlasting flesh so I swear." At the last word he cuts a deep gouge in the flesh of his left wrist with the middle finger of that hand. A thick strand of dark slimy blood falls to the floor beneath him before the wound closes itself.


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2003)

Arngen moves to release the troll from its shackles, producing a pair of lockpicks from his pocket.


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

Arngen easily opens all of the crude locks, releasing the troll from his bondage.


OoC:If you folks haven't seen, Kitana is out of action until Tuesday, I believe. Krizzel is also leaving the Boards, so I will be playinf Grolvus as well as Brogark.This will keep his aims and goals in line with Arngen, where some new player might go off on a tangeant instead.


----------



## Caliber (May 10, 2003)

"Well if we're freeing him, we might as well learn his name. What should we call you?" Obviously talking to a ... troll ... was not one of Wesellu's goals to accomplish in life.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 10, 2003)

Nurthrak looks at the diminutive wizard and smiles again, a huge wide grin of razor sharp teeth, as much a threat as a sign of mirth. Then he looks respectfully at Enraela to include her in his answer.
"I am Nurthrak, a mercenary most recently in service of house Bezevene. My party entered carelessly into a trap laid by the Kuo-Toa and when I discovered them it was already too late. My associates were overwhelmed by superior numbers and slaughtered easily by the foe. I also, facing their united power alone, was eventually defeated and subdued." his voice takes on a tone of bitterness.
"I am grateful for your aid, mistress, and I will serve you well. Question me and I shall answer. Request and I shall obey."


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

As  Arngen moves to help the troll, Grolvus sidles over, giving the troll an appraising look, one of scritiny, if not downright perplexity. There was something _odd_  about this troll. No matter...
The Bugbear begins loping about, digging through boxes and bales, soon joined by Brogark, who has come in from outside.
The Hobgoblin's eyes narrow upon sighting the troll, but soften somewhat when Enraela _signals_ stand down in Sign Language.

The cave looks secure for a rest, as Brogark, Grolvus and Wesellu's Familiar soon ascertain, the Bat letting the Wizard know that there are no openings bigger than handspan wide in the whole place.

Grolvus gets everyone's attention some half hour later with the *ca-chink* of coins falling through his fingers, he standing over a box, gold and silver spilling back into the box, a Grin spanning his face. 'Payday' he says, though his look turns sullen at the disapproving glances from the disdainful Drow.


OoC:Assume that you rest and Regain all of your Magic.
Kitana,Caliber and Jemallease email me you Spell Choices for the coming Day. As well, Jemal/Kitana, let me know who you Heal with your remaining Spells from this day.


----------



## Caliber (May 12, 2003)

Searching for a suitable spot, Wesellu erects a _Tiny Hut_ as the day draws on. 

"This should keep us at least moderately comfortable for the night. If nothing else, it will provide some protection from anything wandering by."

With that Wesellu will turn and enter the Hut, examining a few of the items found so far. 

OOC: Wesellu really doesn't need healing, he will only be down 2 after resting. I'll send you a list of stuff he wants to check using Scry in a few minutes.


----------



## Leopold (May 12, 2003)

IC: "Alliance with a troll, the drow are more insane than i thought! Gods only know what the priestess has in store for that creature" he thinks to himself. The ogre spits blue/black blood on the ground in the direction of the trapped creature. "Best to slaughter that beast before it turns mistress. Troll's are notoriously known for their lust for food and flesh when they are all out of options. Who knows how long it will be before this piece of flesh turns on us for it's own lust for blood. Slaughter it now while it's helpless and save us the trouble of keeping an eye on it, we have other things to do besides babysit a green monster. If it wants to prove loyalty send it after Vitrene and bring back his head to show that it is truley loyal to you oh great and mighty mistress." The ogre speaks whilst wiping the blood off his flamberge and polishing it to a keen, never taking his eyes off his sword.

"Yes kill it and have it kill you in turn while it struggles to get free, complete the circle and let me be bathe in your blood..."he mumbles under his breath.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 13, 2003)

"You mongrel dare call me a beast? Come closer, halfbreed, and experience my hunger first hand. Let us see which monster will be killed, you with that little stick of yours or me fighting with my bare hands." He flexes his claws menacingly, then shrugs and turns to Enraela.
"If you will allow me, mistress, I would demonstrate my prowess in battle against this little beast of yours."


-
ooc: If there is a duel, Nurthrak will try to bring his enemy into negative HPs and unconciousness. He doesn't really want to kill the ogre because of the negative repercussions that would likely have with the group, but accidents do happen... 

If there is not a duel, a much more sensible and likely thing, he will go and retrieve his equipment, breaking the chest holding it if necessary.


----------



## Leopold (May 13, 2003)

OOC: Is the troll still tied up?


IC: The half-ogre hears the wailings of the beast and finishes detailing his sword. "As you can hear oh wise and great mistress, the beast is desperate to get free and will claim wild boasting to free itself from bondage and attempt to disrupt our expedition. We have better things to do that dally with this abomination. Douse it in fire and let it's wailing and cries be the cries that our enemies hear as we come after than and slaughter them in our wake, it would be a glorious cry worthy of my mistress' goddess and her great house." at the mention of the houses and lloth he bows his head in reverance.



OOC: It's not personal serpeteye, only business. And considering this campaign it would suit well within my PC's alignment to do just this. Slaughter all prisoners


----------



## Leopold (May 13, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *OOC: Is the troll still tied up?
> 
> 
> IC: The half-ogre hears the wailings of the beast and finishes detailing his sword. "As you can hear oh wise and great mistress, the beast is desperate to get free and will claim wild boasting to free itself from bondage and attempt to disrupt our expedition. We have better things to do that dally with this abomination. Douse it in holy cleansing fire and let it's wailing and cries be the sounds that our enemies hear as we come after than and slaughter them in our wake, it would be a glorious sound reverbating from these walls worthy of my mistress' goddess and her great house." at the mention of the houses and lloth he bows his head in reverance.
> ...


----------



## Uriel (May 13, 2003)

OoC:No, the Troll is not tied up now. I stated that Arngen had moved to open the locks/chains. Then, a half an hour passed before Grolvus mentioned the treasure. The easiest way to resolve things like this is to have them happen in the order thst they are posted.Arngem had plenty of time to free the Troll (and he rolled quite well at that) Best of 3 in Arm Wrestling guys?


----------



## Caliber (May 13, 2003)

"If you two must kill yourselves, make it quick. I for one am tired and have important things left to do tonight."

Wesellu moves away from the hulking half-ogre and troll, eyeing both of them with his robes picked up slightly, as if to avoid any sudden blood spilling.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 17, 2003)

_The beast will not dare attack me. If he does I will destroy him, if he does not he will appear to be a coward. Either way I win, will usurp his place in the group and gain a greater measure of trust and respect from the priestess._ 

"Yes, let's make this quick. I have been imprisoned for some time and I hunger for living meat, since no one else is volunteering I suppose your rancid flesh will have to suffice." Watching carefully for any sign of the half-Ogre attacking he readies himself to strike first.

ooc: Business indeed  If my PC found your PC tied up to a wall he would probably snack first and ask questions later. It's not personal, only lunch.


----------



## Leopold (May 17, 2003)

IC: Eyes still focused on his weapon he speaks in slow even tones "See priestess as you can see this is a ravenous beast best kept on a leash and collar, whomever freed it, deserves to take responsibility for it's base actions, for all it will do is feed and hunger. It WILL turn on us if not kept properly contained, someone must care for IT for it is barely able to control it's simple desire to eat and kill. Godess knows what it will do if it samples drow flesh, i daresay, it may evoke a frenzy and begin to rend your flesh and eat you alive, then where the house be without it's rightful heir to the duchy?"

His weapon polished he begins to wipe oil along it's wavy blade.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

Enraela's lavender eyes flash, sparkles of electricity rushing through those deep orbs.  The half-breeds to which such a terrifying gaze remained directed upon could almost feel the electricity sparking to them even as her gaze held them.

"I have no time for this nonsense," that husky voice declared so deceptively soft.  "If you two want to fight to test supremacy...let me assert it for you.  _I_ am the only voice you need obey.  Now I suggest you two rest for the night and save your energy for our true enemies.  But if you still wish to fight - well then, perhaps I can test both your capacities for further pain tonight..."


----------



## Leopold (May 17, 2003)

IC: "As you wish mistress, your decision is wise, I am at your disposal." With that he sheathes his sword over his shoulder and moves away from the creature without acknowledging it.

"Has anyone scouted around to see where we are in relation to where we need to be? How far off course are we? Where is the scout? has anyone seen Vitrene?"

OOC: Damn! Plots within plots within plots!


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2003)

"One does not send off scouts before she has covered her bases."
Arngen starts going through the corpses of the kuo-toa, stabbing those that are not obviously dead (so no stabbing 'toas with missing heads, but those that have wounds that aren't alone necessarily mortal) and then throwing the carcasses to the river.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 18, 2003)

The Troll bows his head to the priestess, eyes narrowing slightly as he studies her for a moment.

_She is not as foolish as so many of her kind, she might serve my purposes well, though I must proceed carefully with her. Perhaps I'll even let her live, she might be worthy._ 

"As you command, mistress, so I obey. And as further sign of my loyalty I shall give you some information you will surely find useful, though perhaps we should speak out of the range of the others hearing."

ooc: If he knows Drow sign language (Uriel?) he will communicate that way, if not he'll beckon her to some dark corner of the cave.

"Your recent battle with the Kuo-Toa was no mere bandit's ambush, mistress. The Fish-Men have allies amongst the houses of Thelari'acli, allies who likely head for the same goal as our own expedition." He pauses to savour her expression. 
"Approximately 25 hours ago a party of Drow [he tells her what he knows of the configuration of the party and his estimates of their power] wearing the insignia of House Cessuli entered peacefully into the cave and talked to the Kuo-Toans for about an hour. Unfortunately I was unable to overhear them as my ears were still regenerating after being extracted from my head by my gracious hosts," he shrugs in a slightly appologetic gesture, with a smile showing his disdain for such unimaningative tortures.

------

ooc: If he has the time, after speaking to Enraela, to interrupt Arngren's wasteing of perfectly edible food :

A few quick strides carries the Troll to the Drow warrior. "Killing would be unwise," he hisses angrily at Arngren. "Perhaps the mistress wishes to interrogate the survivors. If she doesn't... I have a few scores to settle."
 He bends down, picks a dead Kuo-Toa up by its neck, then almost gently opens his jaws and bites its face off. Salty ichor, brains and slime runs down his face and hands in a think, chunky, torrent as he eats the rest of its head. "Either way it is foolish to throw away this much fresh food when there is a trying journey ahead." Casually, with about as much effort as if he was fileeing a fish he begins to carve the beast up into neat portions, eating some and putting others into a sack for later.


----------



## Uriel (May 18, 2003)

OoC:Not having been raised amongst the Drow, Nurthrak does not know Drow Sign. The Cessuli party was composed of aproximately 6 Drow, though more may have been outside, as Nurthrak was chained up inside the cave.
The Kuo-Toa are all quite dead. Throwing theminto the water may alert other things(Kuo-Toa included) down-river that they are dead. Grolvus agrees, perhaps it is better to leave them out of the water.

IC: The Bugbear finishes his talley of loot, noting that there are about 1500 GP in fresh minted Drow coin in one barrel, while some 2200 GP, 1500SP and a few small trinkets seem to be the contents of the other boxes of monies.
Regarding the Kuo-Toan Magic Items Enraela,Gentaria or Wesellu, -let me know if any of you are trying to Scry them.
belt
 necklace
 7 poitions
 3 rings
 3 scrolls
 a greatsword
 an armband
 a glaive
a small shield
 a hand axe


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 18, 2003)

Enraela tilts her head slightly to one side at the troll's insolence in beckoning one of her station.  Her long silver white hair brushed her shoulder briefly before she straightened her head again.  She allows him to take her to a more secluded spot to discuss what he knows.

Her expression remains unreadable to the troll while he tells her this news.

"We rest for the night - only as much as is necessary," the drow priestess speaks in that cool voice as she makes her way toward the main part of the group.  "And tommorrow we must travel hard - I will _not_ allow the house of Ferach to fail in this."

Slight disgust though touches the perfect features on her face at the way the troll was busy adding to his rations.  She then proceeds to use up all her healing spells on the most wounded people and scrying the magic items such as rings, necklace, belt, scrolls in that order as well asking Gentaria and Wesselu to assist.

That done, she will find a comfortable secure place to rest her head for the night.


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2003)

"As you see fit."
Arngen aborts his intent to push off the corpses since the troll seems quite intent in handling the disposal.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 20, 2003)

After finishing his meal and butchering the Kuo-Toa Nurthrak washes himself in the river and walks to some dark corner of the cave to sleep, a shallow watchful sleep, clutching his possesions tightly.


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2003)

Arngen takes first watch finding a place where he can see everybody as well as to both sides of the dam. After a couple of hours, he will wake up Grolvus for the next watch.


----------



## Caliber (May 22, 2003)

Eager to examine the combined magical items, Wesellu will inspect any items he is presented with.


----------



## Uriel (May 24, 2003)

OoC:Caliber, I will let you know of your findings tomorrow, as I am at work now without my notes.
All:Feel free to backtrack as far as conversations go and in regards to any other minor factors...on to the Story.

IC:Having rested,and having been healed by the Lolthite Priestesses, the group retakes their battered Boats and the River again.

Hours of swift passage, now unhindered by the Kuo-Toan Dam, bring the Boats easily downriver without much in the way of Peril. At one point, sharp rocks jutted forth from the walls, though the strong thews of Jikull, Brogark, verthrak and Grolvus easily kept the boats from destruction.
No sign of the Fish-Men was there further down the River either, though at points there seemed to be _mething else_ in the water, watching the group...


AT last, near mid of 'day'  the boats jut up against an ancient Quayside, long slime-stained mooring pilons rising forth from the water, these standing to either side of a short stairway up to an embarkement platform. Grolvus points into the water, where Arngen and Gentaria clearly see several Boats, sunk, and these recently so...

the Stairs and platform seem empty, though there are signs of a scuffle, as Arngen espies a shattered crossbow bolt, as if whoever had owned the Boats had been fighting something coming _from_  the water...

Bats flit overhead.and the long-off moan of the wing through the River-Tunnel echoes eerily into the ears of the party.


----------



## Caliber (May 25, 2003)

"We approach our destination ... we cannot be beaten!"

A frantic gleam in his eyes, Wesellu nods as the stairway comes into view. 

"We WILL be victorious" he mouths to himself, stroking his amulet, a smile across his face.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 25, 2003)

"Perhaps, mistress, it would be a good idea to pull the boats ashore. They would be somewhat safer there."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

"Very well," Enraela agreed, her eyes upon the stair the the encroaching end to her quest.  "Pull the boat ashore, but be quick about it.  Others are before us, and I want to make sure they are dead."  When the boat touches the dock, she'll clamor off the boat, glancing around the platform carefully.


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

As soon as they get ashore, Gentaria will move forward, checking for signs of tracks, how old said tracks are, how many beings, what kind, etc.


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2003)

Arngen helps to pull the boats ashore and then moves behind Enraela, ready to defend her if the need arises.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 26, 2003)

ooc: pull boat, snack on Kuo-Toa, look around.


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2003)

Brogark stands, motioning for Enraela to wait beforte disembarking. Her Mother chose well, as the Hobgoblin would sooner take any foul ambush upon himself rather than have Enraela injured. Stepping from the Boat, massive Waraxe in hand, Brogark signals that all seems safe, for the moment...

Grolvus follows Arngen ashore, pulling the Boats up behind him.

Gentaria clearly sees signs of a large party having recently gone up the stairs, most prevalent the soft-soled boots of Drow House-Guard.
There also seems to be some indication that whoever they were,they were chased in haste up the Stairs, as their pace became frantic after a few dozen steps, whereas  it seemed cautious prior to that.


That Platform spans a distance of roughly 50 feet wide, while it goes a mere 20' deep before the stairs begin winding up into the Rock-Wall. The ceiling is tall enough for the Hqalf-Troll and Jikull, though at times, they must duck a bit. The stairs are some 8 feet wide, and these covered with ancient encrustments of limestone, this dripping from the walls.

Some 20 feet further up, Gentaria spotsd a discarded Helm, with the clear Bat Motif of House Cessuli...

Near the water still, Jikull's skin comes alive with overloading sensation. With a sickening feeling of Dread, the massive Half-Ogre  turns to the water, seeing dozens of  _Spectral_ forms rising from the water behind the Group.
Fully half of these look vaguely like Dwarves, though several bear a resemblance to Kuo-Toa,Orcs and most notably, 3 very _Drow-like_ Beings.
It takes no Master of Planer Travel to realize that these are Undead.
One Being whispers in barely audible Duergar 'Uvarug al Urgurta ean eill Grevek reu Frenthella...' 

From his position next to Enraela,Brogark yells 'For your trespass, our Hunger you will feed...Mistress! We must fly up ther Stairs!' .

Jikull is nearest the Water, 20' or so. Enraela,Wesellu,Brogark and Verthrak are next,at a further 20' in, with Arngen,Grolvus and Gentaria at the stairs (Gentaria is actually on the stairs).


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2003)

Arngen takes a defensive stance at the bottom of the stairs, readying his shortsword and waiting for the others to pass before him.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 28, 2003)

Nurthrak stands beside Arngren, looking at the spectres warily and speaking to noone in particular. "I don't know your capabilities, but I doubt you could defeat these foes without severe casualites. We would do well to leave this place with the greatest possible haste. If I had an enchanted weapon" he glances at Enraela "I could defend our retreat. I should be able to withstand their attacks better than most of you. (ooc: high Fort.)"


----------



## Caliber (May 28, 2003)

"Bloody spectres! I don't know if we can hold this many!"

Incanting a few words of power, and gesturing towards the spectres, Wesellu quickly tosses a _Fireball_ towards them before heading up the stairs. 

If those two want to give their lives to save his, so be it. 

OOC: Fireball to catch as many spectres as possible, without roasting the party or the boats.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

Enraela didn't respond to any of the others, her lavender eyes half closed as she stretched out her arms toward the ghostly forms.  Her voice with its luxurious undertones drift out over the group - those of Ferach recognizing her priestly demeanor along with the breathy accents of the drow language.  "You _dare_ threaten a priestess!  Begone you from my sight!  May your countenance trouble me and friends of the goddess no more!"

OOC: Rebuke undead and lets hope it works


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2003)

Gentaria, emboldened by her sisters faith, steps forward beside Enraela and lends her strength as well.

OOC: Same thing.


----------



## Dalamar (May 28, 2003)

Arngen digs a shortsword from his backpack and tosses it to the troll.
"Use that, but I want it back."


----------



## Serpenteye (May 30, 2003)

He makes a few quick stabs and slashes in the air with the unfamiliar weapon, the short sword looks little more than a dagger in his huge fist. "It will do."


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2003)

Raising her Spider Symbol, Enraela commands that the undead _Obey_ her Will. One of the Orc-Undead stiffins and shows the clear sign of Obescience, canting it's spectral head ever-so-slightly. One of them...
Gentaria moves back to the water, fumbling for her Symbol at her neck. Lifting it in a gesture, she accidently snaps the silver chain, dropping the Symbol of the Holy Mother to the Stone <Rolled a '1', Ouch>.
The Undead laugh silent guffaws as they press forward, hungrey for Life Essence.

OoC:Folks, I need to know if you are going to Fight of Flee, these things ( and there are over 20 of the), resisted Enraela/gentaria's Turn pretty easily, as well as looking as if they can move Very fast.
Please post either Fight or Flee, then I can move it along.


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2003)

Raising her Spider Symbol, Enraela commands that the undead _Obey_ her Will. One of the Orc-Undead stiffins and shows the clear sign of Obescience, canting it's spectral head ever-so-slightly. One of them...
Gentaria moves back to the water, fumbling for her Symbol at her neck. Lifting it in a gesture, she accidently snaps the silver chain, dropping the Symbol of the Holy Mother to the Stone <Rolled a '1', Ouch>.
The Undead laugh silent guffaws as they press forward, hungrey for Life Essence.

OoC:Folks, I need to know if you are going to Fight of Flee, these things ( and there are over 20 of the), resisted Enraela/gentaria's Turn pretty easily, as well as looking as if they can move Very fast.
Please post either Fight or Flee, then I can move it along.


----------



## Caliber (May 31, 2003)

OOC: Wesellu plans on tossing one spell off into the horde of beasties, then beating a hasty retreat. 

The jig is up!


----------



## Serpenteye (May 31, 2003)

Nurthrak growls silently in disgust at the feebleness of the priestessess. _Perhaps I should reconsider my plans _ 

ooc: flee, guarding the rear of the group.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

Enraela herself looks completely baffled and disgusted at her inability to command more than one of those creatures.  However, as they are approaching fast, her only alternative is to flee.  There were more important things to take care of than the undead.  Turning around, she moves quickly up the stairs.


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2003)

Arngen retreats too, staying in front of Nurthrak (between the troll and spectres), trusting the troll can fight over his small frame as he does the same.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 1, 2003)

Wesellu casts his _Fireball_ , it slamming into the Spectres <22HP. failed saves>. The undead seem confused a bit, and this probably saves all of your lives, for as you flee up the landing and the stairs, a half dozen of the Spectres follow, flying in fast and with a hungry purpose. Screaming insanely, the Spectres manage to _Touch_  Enraela <3HP, resist Drain, though> and Jikull <8HP, resist Drain> before you advance up the Stairs...

Then, the Spectres cease their Chase, as if they were afraid of something up the Stairs. Perhaps theyir Hunger does not compel them to face whatever awaits further into the Tunnels.

The Stairs go upwards another 4 flights <Aprox 60'/Flight>, ending in a round chamber some 40' in diameter, with 3 Doors, North, South-West and South-East, all spaced roughly evenly around the Chamber.

gentaria points out that the earlier Party checked each Door, settling on the South-East one to go through...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2003)

Arngen extends his hand to the troll.
"I'd like that back."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 1, 2003)

Nurthrak hands the short sword back to Arngren. He stays in the rear of the group, but far enough into the room that he can watch for an attack from any direction.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2003)

Arngen returns the sword to his backpack.
"Which way now, wizard?"


----------



## Caliber (Jun 2, 2003)

Glancing about the room, Wesellu allows doubt to cross his face almost momentairily. 

"These doors protect the power that lies behind the Door no doubt. Deadly traps no doubt await the wrong choice. I am afraid I am unskilled in the ways of traps however, so perhaps which way we go could be better left to others."

With that Wesellu quickly incants a _Detect Secret Doors_ scanning the room to make sure the three choices are the only ones.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 3, 2003)

Wesellu's spell detects no hidden Doors.
The Spectres have still not materialized in pursuit, all seems safe for the moment.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2003)

Arngen digs his magnifying glass out and goes over each door briefly but thoroughly.

*OoC:* Take 10 in Search


----------



## Uriel (Jun 4, 2003)

Checking the three doors, Arngen (with Grolvus assisting) notices nothing on the first, the udisturned door to the North. Moving to the South-East one (wherein the earlier party ventured), Arngen smiles as he notices that whoever went through disarmed, then reset some trap. Looking closer, Arngen traces the faint outline of
a stone that doesn't sit right in the stones surrounding the Door. This probably triggers some sort of Pit Trap or Falling Trap.
Grolvus whispers at Arngen's ear 'It's a Pit, I just found the edge'  The Drow looks back to see Grolvus marking the edges with chalk. Arngen easily disarms the trap.

The third door seems safe, as Arngen detects no Traps.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2003)

While disarming it, Arngen checks if there is anybody in the pit or anything significant the spellcasters could use for scrying.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 4, 2003)

Carefully openng the Pit, Arngen and Grolvus peer down into a shaft 30' deep. The bottom seems to have no Spikes, and in fact, there is residue of some lfungus (now long dried and dead) that might provide a soft landing. Spors carpet the area, obscuring any details of the pit's actual depth or contents. It would seem that the Duergar liked to take their prisoners alive.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

"Humph, I'm sure that could prove useful," Enraela spoke with a smirk.  Though whether or not she's joking or threatening, nobody can really tell.  "Is there anything else wrong with the door or shall we proceed?"

Her silver brows furrowed.  "Why do you think they choose this door,  Wesselu?"


----------



## Caliber (Jun 5, 2003)

"Likely they imagined the Duergar would only trap the door that led to anything that was remotely valuable. I'll admit I don't spend much time with Duergar myself. Smelly little things."

Wesellu wrinkles his nose at that, as if the very thought conjured up the foul odor for him. 

"Their reasoning seems to be at least somewhat sound. If I had already obtained the door, I would defintely do my best to make sure no one else could reach it. Of course if I were ... paranoid ... I might lay traps simply to mislead thieves. But that way of inquiry lies madness."

Wesellu finishes talking just as an odd tick begins in his cheek. Almost idly, he rubs his amulet as he examines the doors.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Brogark stands, stretching. he had beenwaiting for at least an hour now, and the Hobgoblin Captain was getting impatient.
Looking at the fawning male Drow, he shook his head slightly. He would have to keep a close watch on the Mistress, these buffoons sure were not keeping wary enough.

Grolvus cleaned his sword, looking between the Half-Ogre and the Troll. Both dwarfed him is stature, whic was OK by him. They presented the more desirable targets and he was just fine with that. Grolvus was starting to get nervous. The other Party might even now be closing on the 'Door', and then Duchess Ferach would find horrible things to do to them all, and Grolvus liked his skin just the way it was. Siddling up to Arngen, Grolvus whispered 'Well, which way is it, eh? After the Cessulli or one of the untried doors perhaps?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2003)

"It's not my call, pal. We just have to wait what the priestesses and the wizard come up with."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Enraela sighed - a bit irritated.  "Well then, after the Cessulli trash it is.  Maybe a few of their heads rolling about on the floor will put me in a better mood."  She left the rest of her sentance unsaid but pretty much well implied about who would bare the brunt if they didn't reach the prize first...and she wasn't intending it to be her.

Sweeping an arm toward the door, the drow priestess spoke coldly with a glint in her lavender eyes.  "After you."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2003)

Arngen moves to scout ahead of the tunnel, motioning for Grolvus to follow him.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

*Map to Follow*

The Tunnel is a narrow affair, a mere 6' wide in most places, damp and lit by faint glowing fungus.
Arngen and Grolvus creep forward, using their stealth to best advantage, away from noisy Quest-Mates.
The Yunnel proceeds soe 60 forward before ending in a trio of doors, one continuing on straight (West), the other two opening North and South respectively. It is unclear as to which door the Cessulli chose.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 7, 2003)

Walking down the narrow hallway Nurthrak eats the last pieces of the Kuo Toa corpse he brought with him from the dam. His razor sharp teeth and claws easily strip the meat from the bones but his usual ferocity while eating is gone. He seems to be deep in thought. 

_
.....House Ferach, strengthened by the treasure we seek, might find their newfound power to be a liability. The stronger houses shall surely try to ceize our sweet prize, Cessulli will not be the last... However great the power they aquire they will find themselves to be a target once again and by themselves they will always be too weak. Yesss, one way or the other they will share that power, either buying themselves a shield or falling before the sword.....
_ 

Smiling thoughtfully he taps his chin with the remains of the Kuo-Toans webbed hand, then opens his mouth and swallows it.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2003)

Arngen searches the doors like he did the previous three.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2003)

Arngen detects no traps on any of the three doors. As well, it looks as if whoever went before has swept the floors to cover which path they took.

Grolvus waits with sword drawn, obviously waiting for Arngen to decide.
 <Waiting on festy_Dog to make his apppearance>.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2003)

[ooc: sorry about the wait and all, just reading through the thread so i know whats happening, can Grolvus' character sheet be found in the rogue's gallery somewhere? feel free to go on without me ]


----------



## Caliber (Jun 11, 2003)

"Damn those dwarves! We don't have TIME for a maze!"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2003)

"You're supposed to be a diviner, don't you have any way of telling if the things in the end of one of these corridors holds danger or riches?"


----------



## Caliber (Jun 11, 2003)

"If I possessed THAT level of ability, I would have had no need of bringing anyone else along!"

Wesellu glances back and forth between the doors, obviously torn on which way to go. Silently mouthing an old Drow childhood rhyme he counts back and forth mentally among the doors before nodding to the center one.

"If I must choose, I choose that one."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 12, 2003)

"Perhaps I could help," he walks towards the conversing drow. "Maybe their scent is still fresh enough."

Nurthrak systematically searches the air by the doors and the floor around them, trying to catch the scent of the Cessulli.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

OoC:I sent the character Festy, sorry I thought that I had sent him Monday.

IC:
Nurthrak bends to the ground, trying to find the _Scent_ of the Drow. It was hard differentiating between the Drow that he travelled with and those who had gone before, with both smelling positively _delicious_ .
Finally, he is sure that the Cessulli went through the Left-most door.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 12, 2003)

"The Cesulli went down this way, mistress. I've smelled this scent before, I'm certain." he gestures to the left door.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

OoC:Moving things forward a bit...I checked my last few posts, a couple of direction posts were a bit odd...the map will clear it up, sorry.

IC: Opening the door, once sure it is safe, Grolvus and Arngen see a long hallway, that seems to turn North after 40' or so.
Padding foward the Rogues move to the turn, seeing the N-E passage turn true North again, though the passage goes forward for another 20 or so before opening up into a small Hall.

_The Hall_ 

Standing at the entrance, Arngen and Golvus notice (by the faint light of glowing purple fungus on the walls) that the Hall is some 60' wide and 80 to 100 feet deep. Green marbled columns stand amidst the center, running north-south, 10 in all. Several doors line the Hall's walls, 2 on the same wall (south) that you are entering from, 1 to either side (West and East). At the far North wall, a raised platform stands, with a massive Statue of a Dwarven warrior upon it, Warhammer raised on high.
There are footprints in dust all over the Hall, as if the Cessulli Drow made a throurough search of the Hall...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2003)

Arngen gives the statue a look of unease.
"Me guts tell me the statue's a golem. But seeing no bodies, it propable isn't."


----------



## Caliber (Jun 17, 2003)

Incanting a Detect Magic, Wesellu scans about the room, relaying the nature of the statue to his companions.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2003)

Gentaria starts examining all the footprints and trying to figure out if they left through some secret door or came back this way.  "Don't mess up the tracks" She says to anyone who starts moving around (Other than her Sister).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2003)

"We can only hope the Cessulli are on the wrong track, or get caught up in traps, with the significant lead they've got," Grolvus voices his concern quietly to Arngen.

Grolvus will take a look about the hall once it appears the ranger is done with her work.

[ooc: I'm done reading. ]


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2003)

Moving into the Hall, Gentaria Grolvus and Arngen begin to cautiously examine the walls, floors and statue.

Waiting in the entryway, the rest of the Company scan for signs of trouble or possible danger, as the three do their work.

Examining along the west  wall, Arngen notices signs of combat, blood upon the floor and several spent crossbow bolts.

Gentaria, likewise, sees similar signs nearer the statue, while Grolvus points out a large scortch mark upon one column.

It is unclear where the Cessulli went exactly, though they seem to have met some problem here in this chamber.

It is Jikull that murmurs  'The Columns...' just as his eyes widen in knowing, even as panels slide open on the columns and _stone forms_ move out into the room.


Jikull,Nurthrak,Grolvus and Brogark  have actions on the suprise round.


_Initiative_ 

Arngen 25
Brogark 23 (s)
Jikull 21 (s)
Nurthrak 19 (s)
Grolvus 18 (s)
Gentaria 14
Enraela 13
Wesellu 11
Enemy 9


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2003)

The numbers are the statues, Dwarf sized Golems from what you see.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2003)

brogark snarls and charges the nearest statue, swinging his Waraxe in a mighty arc...only to have it rebound off a column, missing entirely...

Jikull, Nurthrakand Grolvus are up on Suprise round.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2003)

Grolvus draws his sword and attacks the one next to him but is somewhat concerned: if there is still a full complement of these animated statues that means the Cessulli party was unable to bring even one of them down.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 19, 2003)

"I would have preferred a real dwarf, but I suppose you will have to do." he says to the nearest golem (#10) "I'm sure some parts of you can still be eaten if marinated long enough in the blood of your maker... Feh! Die then, mindless thing! "

He takes a 5foot step to to Hx16 and attacks!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

OoC:I'll auto-play Jikull so as to get this under way....

Jikull moves forward, swinging on the Stone Dwarf (#9) alongside Brogark, slamming it with a solid blow <20HP>, though missing with a second. The Stone Dwarf still stands, though it is clove nearly in two.

Nurthrak moves in swinging his wicked claws, hitting the Stone Dwarf once, though failing to drop it.
<9HP>.His bite hits also, <9HP, 18 total now>, and he feels that the creatures are not entirely stone, seeming to have a slightly softer composition.

Grolvus swings his sword, hitting for a solid blow <16HP>.

I'll get a new map up. Nurthrak is in H-16, Brogark is in D-16, Jikull is in E-16. Both Jikull and Nurthrak have extended reach with their attacks.

_Round One_ 

Arngen 25
Brogark 23 
Jikull 21 
Nurthrak 19 
Grolvus 18 
Gentaria 14
Enraela 13
Wesellu 11
Enemy 9


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2003)

"Me and my big mouth..."
Arngen takes a step back to A-12 as he draws his sword and stabs the dwarf appearing next to him.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 19, 2003)

Nurthrak continues to gleefully rip the golem apart then moving on to the next, using his reach to his advantage.

--
ooc: Does he feel his attacks being *resisted*? (Do the golems seem to have DR?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2003)

Grolvus continues to lay into the 'golem' he's already damaged.


----------



## Caliber (Jun 20, 2003)

"An ambush!" Wesellu quickly begins incanting the words to a Shield spell, positioning it in order to best protect him from the 'golems' (ie directly in front of him)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Enraela's brows furrow over lavender eyes.  Why were these golems still here if the other party passed?  A trap left by them or one that renewed itself repeatedly?

Her blade glittered in the light when she drew it forth from its protective sheath.  There as no time to mess with this!  Who knew where the other drow had already gotten to...and she must beat them to it or kill them.

She moves in to assist whoever is closest.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

Arngen strikes the Stone Dwarf, <8HP, still up>

Brogark smashes into the Stone Dwarf near him and Jikull, taking it's head off. The thing falls to the ground, mud and stone lying in a messy pile.

Jikull charges the next nearest one, slicing it in half (Dead).

Nurthrak claws his opponant again, tearing the thing's head clean off. Mud spurts like some earthen blood, even as the thing disintegrates and forms another puddle upon the ancient floor.

Grolvus slams his opponant as well, killing it.


Waiting on Gentaria...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2003)

Gentaria moves forward with her blades drawn, to unleash her fury upon the closest of the Golem-like dwarf creatures. (#1)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Arngen 25
Brogark 23 
Jikull 21 
Nurthrak 19 
Grolvus 18 
Gentaria 14
Enraela 13
Wesellu 11
Enemy 9

Gentaria moves forward, hitting the Dwarf Golem (#1) with one strike <6HP>

Enraela moves to a Dwarf-Golem (#8) and swings, missing the thing.


Wesellu casts his _Shield_ spell successfully.


Dwarf-Golem #1 slams Gentaria twice with it's granitelike hands <24 HP>

Dwarf-Golem #2 moves in on Gentaria, hitting her once <16HP>, while Gentaria swings <AoOp,Miss> to no avail.

Dwarf-Golem #3 moves in on Grolvus, missing him. However, the Bugbear deals a savage blow to the Golem < 12HP>.

Dwarf-Golem #5 swings at Arngen, missing him with both fists.

Dwarf-Golem #6 moves in on Enraela, hitting her twice <26HP>, though the Priestess hits the Golem in turn <AoOp, 4HP>.

Dwarf-Golem #8 moves in on Nurthrak swinging. One fist misses, the other however hits the Troll squarely in the chest for massive damage <Crit,21 HP>. Nurthrak swings in kind, dealing the Golem a telling blow <12HP>.

OoC:The Golems seem to have very tough 'skin', though no supernatural resistance to claws.blades or smashing etc...

Damage Total:

Arngen :None
Brogark :None
Jikull :None
Nurthrak :21
Grolvus :None
Gentaria :40
Enraela :26
Wesellu :None


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Round Two

Arngen 25
Brogark 23 
Jikull 21 
Nurthrak 19 
Grolvus 18 
Gentaria 14
Enraela 13
Wesellu 11


Arngen is up...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Map for Round Two


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 21, 2003)

Being hit by the golems devastating blow Nurthrak chuckles quietly, backsteps five feet and unleaches a full attack on the thing.

--
ooc: N isn't on the map.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

OoC:Sorry Serpenteye, I goofed You are in I-15


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 21, 2003)

Grolvus hammers away at his new opponent.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 21, 2003)

No need to appologize, Uriel. It's ok.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

"Nurthrak," Enraela calls to him sharply, more disgusted with her inability to pierce this golem than anything.  Her eyes narrow as she swings again, running through her mind to see if she can remember what would be most effective against these things. "Come assist me."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 21, 2003)

"I am here, mistress. Once I've crushed this golem I'll... " *CLAW* " attend to yours. Perhaps, mistress, you'd do well to... " *CLAW* " retreat.  Let me absorb the meager damage these things can put out, I'll regenerate it shortly." *BITE*

(ooc: talking while fighting) 
--
 ooc: attacking #8 (it's already wounded and will drop soon)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Enraela will retreat backward then toward her sister instead of attacking this round if Nurthrak takes care of his golem and gets hers.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2003)

Arngen stabs at the golem fighting against him and then steps backwards, hoping the golem will keep missing him.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Arngen backs furher South, swinging at the Golem <hit 5 HP>

Brogark holds...

Jikull sees Arngen, and ,knowing that the mistress would be very angry if he let her 'Playmate' get killed, roars and attacks the Golem, moving in and hitting it (#5) twice <47 HP, quite destroyed>, though he takes a shot as he moves in <Aof Op, hit,11 HP>, prior to destroying it.

Brogark,seeing Gentaria beset by two foes, 

_Charges_ Golem (#1), smashing into it with his massive Waraxe <16HP>, sending it to the floor in a heap of rapidly decomposing Mud.

Nurthrak grabs the Golem with both clawed hands, picking it up for a brief moment before tearing it in half <2 Claws, Rend-43 HP total, yuck...>. His bite he holds back, besides Nurthrak thinks he broke a tooth on the damned thing last time, the nerves already crying out in pain as they regenerate <  >.

Grolvus takes the Golem's head off with a single swipe, mud and stone fragments spraying everywhere <4 HP, dead>.

Waiting on Gentaria...

OoC:I would auto-play/attack with her, but at 11 HP, an AofOp or another round might kill her, so I'd rather have Jemal make the call.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 22, 2003)

ooc: Kill #6


----------



## Caliber (Jun 22, 2003)

Feeling warm and safe behind his protective shield, Wesellu fires off a triplet of _Magic Missiles_ at the small Dwarf-things.

OOC: Magic Missile at Golem #1.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 22, 2003)

Grolvus charges the closest standing mud dwarf thingy.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 22, 2003)

Sorry bout that again folks.

Gentaria takes a step backwards, and defensively casts a Cure Mod Wounds on herself.  Then she steps back and goes furiously after #1


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

OoC:Just to be clear, leaving the Golem's Threat Area AND casting a spell provokes an AofOp, Moving only does not, do you wish to Move, the cast on the following round, or risk getting hit....?


----------



## Caliber (Jun 23, 2003)

OOC: Ah, but casting Defensively negates the AoO. Of course she has to make a Concentration check of 15 + spell level, or lose the spell, but at least she doesn't get smacked upside the head.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 23, 2003)

*OoArngen:* Actually, Caliber, the AoO comes from leaving a threatened square in the case of moving and casting, so casting defensively doesn't help at all.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

OoC:Which is what I was referring to. PHB pg .122 
However, I missed with an AofOp anyways...


Gentaria falls back, casting her _Cure Moderate Wounds_ spell.
Success is accompanied by a wave of healing energy from the Mother of the Web.
 < 15 HP restored, now down 25 HP>
The Golem feebly tried to hit her, but misses Gentaria.


Wesellu hits Golem <#2> with his 3 _Magic Missiles_ , damaging it <11HP>.

Enraela backs away from the Golem attacking her <Move only, no AofOp>, leaving the base creature to Nurthrak.

The Golem facing Enraela and Nurthrak turns it'd attention to the troll, swinging on him, hitting him twice with it's stony fists 
< 25HP>.

The Golem further north turns it's attention to Brogark, though the Hobgoblin easily parries it's blows.

_Top of Round_ 

Nurthrak Regenerates <1HP, now down 45HP>

OoC:For ease of things, seeing where this is going...

Brogark hits the Golem in front of him with his Axe, as well as his shield, dropping it <17HP total, dead>.

South, Nurthrak, enraged at the audacity of these Constructs, hits with a single claw, though he deals significant damage <15HP>, killing the Golem.

The room stands quiet, the only sound the burbling of the piles of mud as they seep into the spaces between the floor tiles...


The Door within the Columns seal suddenly and a dawning suspicion takes hold in Wesellu's mind.

_'They may regenerate...I have heard of such guardians. That is why we found them intact.'_ 
<Know-Arcane total 30>

The various doors await you...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Enraela takes a moment to pray to the goddess for her healing touch (Cure Moderate Wounds).  When she is finished, she gives Nurthrak a nod before glancing over the others to see if anyone is the worse for wear.

"Wizard, where does your dream guide us now?" she asks Wesselu.


----------



## Caliber (Jun 23, 2003)

"We must move quickly! The golems will return soon. Already they reform!"

At Enraela's inquiry, he quickly begins glancing between the room's various doorways. 

"Are there no tracks to follow? No scent for your troll to smell?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 23, 2003)

Nurthrak spits out a mouthful of mud in the wizards direction, mumbles something barely audible; "...too bony..." then glances at the priestess. "The scouts should examine the doors first, I think. Else I might accidentally disturb the tracks of our prey."

After the rogues have examined the doors Nurthrak will search for the scent of the Cesulli.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 23, 2003)

Arngen returns to the work of checking the doors and motions Grolvus to join him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2003)

Grolvus nods and assists Arngen.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

It is obvious to Arngen and Grolvus, now that they take a moment, that someone went through both the door to the west <9-A> and the door to the south east <19-J>.

Wesellu's _Dreams_ have been silent...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 24, 2003)

"Mistress, it seems strange to me that the Cesulli would divide their forces. We are possibly dealing with two different groups."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2003)

Gentaria checks the tracks as quickly as possible, trying to discern who (Or what) went in each direction, and how many people if possible.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Brogark speaks up 'Perhaps the Cessulli' the Hobgoblin pauses to spit in disdain, as if the name dishonored his lips split out of need. Those Golems might have been too much for them. Maybe the cowards ran wherever they could to escape.' 
Brogark takes up a position near Enraela, fingering the blade of his Axe with a mailed finger.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 25, 2003)

Nurthrak crouches by the doors, trying to find the scents of the Cessulli and to determine which path most of the drow went trough. He will also try to determine wether the tracks are of differing age and which one is the newer of the two.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 28, 2003)

The Western Door seems to have the stronger _Scent_  of the earlier Drow...

OoC:Healing etc...?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 28, 2003)

Nurthrak straightens and looks at the group in poorly hidden irritation, he speaks. "Though I could spend the remainder of the day fighting those guardians without once approaching death I doubt the rest of you would be that fortunate. I suggest we leave this chamber before we have to face them again. Our continued precence in this room will surely trigger their reemergence once their regeneration is complete. Mistress, our prey is fleeing even as we speak." He inclines his head as a gesture of respect to the priestess, then turns and puts his hand on the door to the west in the obvious intent of opening it.
____

ooc: Sorry for being impatient 

this is our current damage (unless I've missed something)

Arngen :None
Brogark :None
Jikull :11
Nurthrak :45 subdual (regenerating)
Grolvus :None
Gentaria :25
Enraela :26 -1x cure moderate
Wesellu :None

Little enough for one more fight.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

Brogark nods in agreement with the Troll, perhaps this creature was more sensible than most of it's kind.
'I agree with Nurthrak, Mistress.' 
Brogark then takes a place near the door where the troll stands, awaiting Enraela's Command.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 2, 2003)

bump?


----------



## Caliber (Jul 2, 2003)

"Lets move quickly, before those damnable guardians fully repair themselves!"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

OoC:Kitana is indisposed, I a auto-playing Jikull and Brogark is a NiPiC at this point...Ack.
When Festy and Dalamar post, Ill move it along.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 4, 2003)

Grolvus glances around one final time, then nods to Arngen, making it clear he's good to go.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2003)

"Let's get going, we've wasted enough time as is."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

Heading through the Wester door, the group comes upon a chamber some 30 feet wide and 60 feet long, top to bottom.
This seems to be some Priest's Quarters, as the statuette of the Duergar's pitifully weak God shows. Lying against one wall is a dead Drow, a female dressed in Cessuli garb. Most of her gear is gone, though she still wears her mail and a battle axe lies nearby. The Drow seems to have died as a result of internal bleeding, as blood has poured forth from her mouth and her armor looks torn up in the abdominal region, as if someone had hit her with a massive stone fist... She looks to have been dead about 3 hours.

The rest of the room contains a low stone bed, table and an open chest, already ransacked (dust shows that this was long ago, not recent).There is no other egress from this room.

OoC:Map to follw, my scanner is acting freaky, I'll have it working by tommorrow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 5, 2003)

Nurthrak glances around the room. "This looks like a good place to rest and regenerate." He walks up to the corpse, crouches down and caresses the torn, dark flesh of her stomach while removing the chain covering of the tasty morsel. In mocking tenderness he places a sweet, succulent nipple in his mouth, then opens his monstrous maw wider and rips off the entire breast. Tiny granules of fat mixed with blood seeps out between his lips and, smiling, turns his head towards the rest of the group. "Hungry, anyone?"

--
ooc: Is this kind of writing crossing the line for what you consider appropriate? It's very much in character, and this is a game for evil PCs, but even so... If anyone finds this offensive I'll edit out the most disturbing bits, the last thing I want is making people more uncomfortable than they like to be made .


----------



## Uriel (Jul 5, 2003)

OoC: Swerving a bit to the Dahmeresque path as fa as being graphic.  Personally am not very sqeamish about such things, however the ENWorld staff/mods have made it clear that they want to keep a PG-13 ish rating, since kids read these as well.
carry on.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Serpenteye_
> "Hungry, anyone?"




Grolvus shakes his head, certain now that something not too pleasant was going to befall the troll in the future.

"I'll take a look around," he says quietly to Arngen.

He starts searching the room for anything of interest.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 5, 2003)

Arngen feels shivers run down his back as he watches the troll feast, despite being no newbie when it came to gore.
"You could've at least waited till one of us had a chance to research her fully. Knowing what killed her might've been advantageous for us."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 6, 2003)

Nurthrak shrugs, "Internal bleeding caused by a powerful blunt blow to the abdomen. I'd guess she was wounded by one of the golems in the other room, then was pulled here by her comrades trying to save her, but died despite of their efforts. She's quite fresh so she hasn't been dead more than a few hours. Perhaps one of the priestesses could speak with dead to learn more. Her lungs are still intact though her heart was delicious and her lips ever so sweet."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 7, 2003)

Brogark spits,showing his distaste for the crude manners of the Troll, though he scarecly hides a smile at the sight of the dead Cessulli. 'Well, is this all we are to do here,eat from corpses? We had better be fast, if that theory of Golems back fro the dead is right.' 
The Hobgoblin seems agitated, his Mistress's silence foreboding.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 10, 2003)

The soft prayers creeping from her lips echo faintly in the room as Enraela dispenses healing prayers and herbs to those that need it most.  Her eyes pass over the troll's feasting but doesn't give it another moment's notice, having seen worse when her mother felt like tormenting anyone in sight.

"We need to keep moving before the Golems come," the priestess orders in that cold tone of hers.  Most people could assume she was made of the same stuff as the golems themselves.  "And if the rangers and wizards cannot find another path from this room, we need to return to the other room so we're not imprisoned here."

"Though some of us may be enjoying it more than others," the woman added with a graceful arch of one silver brow as her eyes alighted on the gruesomely feasting troll again.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2003)

Arngen quickly checks the walls for secret or hidden passages. He makes sure he doesn't step on any blood from the drow-turned-meal.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

A perusal of the walls shows Arngen a narrow opening hidden by an old moldy tapestry.

OoC:Still waiting on healing spells specifics in the OoC from Kitanaand jemal...or anyone wanting to drink potions etc...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 11, 2003)

OOC: I'm leaving that up to you since I don't know how injured people are  and I don't have my character sheet here with me at work


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

OoC" Wouds compiled by Serpenteye (thanks)
Arngen :None
Brogark :None
Jikull :11
Nurthrak :45 subdual (regenerating)
Grolvus :None
Gentaria :25
Enraela :26 -1x cure moderate <15 healed, down 11 now>.
Wesellu :None

Nurthrak should be ok in 5 minutes, 1HP/round.
Jikull down 11, you 11,Gentaria 25.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2003)

Gentaria prays for Lolth to heal her wounds (Cure mod, 2d8+4 then a Cure Light 1d8+1), then moves over to the 'narrow opening' and scans around to see if there have recently been any creatures using this pathway.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 12, 2003)

Gentaria heals herself < 18HP in total> and moves to the opening.
It is clearly evident that several people passed this way a few hours ago, perhaps 5 or 6.


----------



## Caliber (Jul 12, 2003)

"A secret passage! What excellent luck! We should go through immediately. There is no way of knowning when those ... golems ... will return."

As he mutters the word golem Wesellu's face scrunches up in extreme distaste, as if he can almost taste the mud and clay they were made from.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2003)

"I'll scout in."
Arngen passes through the opening, looking around himself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2003)

Grolvus silently follows Arngen, keeping his friend's back covered, and lending him an extra set of eyes.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2003)

Gentaria turns to her sister and informs her of the 2-3 hour old tracks, before moving to stand by the door, watching the two scouts and waiting to see what Enraela wants her to do.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 14, 2003)

OoC:Jemal, I said 5 or 6 people, a few hours (2 to 3 tops)old.

Arngen and Grolvus move into the passage, noting that it is sized for smaller beings than the bugbear, though he is used to goblin warrens and he makes do.

The passage continues North, moving steadily higher as it does so, perhaps having elevated some 15-20 feet after a 70 or 80' length. The tunnel ends in a circular chamber some 20' in diameter with a stairway opening into the West wall, as well as a stone door in the north wall. there is no sign of anyone here, although it is plain that someone rested here a bit, as they didn't make any attempts to cover their waste (yep, it smells a bit like a sewer). It is clear in the dust of the chamber that someone went through _both_ passages, one group up the stairs, one group through the door... Wesellu's Bat flits ahead as well, relaying this information back to the Wizard.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 14, 2003)

Preparing for departure, Nurthrak rends the corpse into managable pieces and puts them all in a large, stained, bag. He then swallows a mouthful of water and gets ready to move into the tiny opening, (last in the group).


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 14, 2003)

"Report back to Mistress, I'll do a search here."
After the brief command to Grolvus, Arngen proceeds to go through the room with his magnifying glass, though he avoids stepping on the sewage.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *a few hours ago, perhaps 5 or 6. *




Thought that meant 'perhaps 5 or 6 hours ago.'
Have edited post.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Arngen makes a detailed (if hastily performed) perusal of the chamber, noting that there are 5 different sets of boots and one set of barefoot Drow footprints. 2 of the booted and the barefoot tracks went through the door, while 3 sets of booted prints went through the other direction, up the stairs.

Wesellu's Familiar informs him of the situation, of Arngen's searching at the bugbear's imminent return to where the others were waiting.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2003)

Grolvus makes his way back through the slightly too small corridor to report their findings to Mistress. He keeps his head bowed as he talks to her.

"Mistress, the group ahead of us rested briefy at the opposite end of the corridor before splitting up and leaving through both exits there," he says a little hurriedly, wanting to discard any attention he brought to himself to make the report.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2003)

Arngen tries to decipher if any of the booted footprints might belong to a creature not drow.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

One of the sets going up the stairs is larger and heavier Perhaps a Hobgoblin or Orc.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 17, 2003)

Grolvus reaches the larger group again, so that he may inform them of the findings...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2003)

[ooc: this is what I had posted on the previous page. ]

Grolvus makes his way back through the slightly too small corridor to report their findings to Mistress. He keeps his head bowed as he talks to her.

"Mistress, the group ahead of us rested briefy at the opposite end of the corridor before splitting up and leaving through both exits there," he says a little hurriedly, wanting to discard any attention he brought to himself to make the report.


----------



## Caliber (Jul 18, 2003)

"Divided they shall have little chance of standing up to us. As if they could have united. Let us choose a path and move on. Although they lack our strength, they still move ahead of us towards our mutual goal."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 18, 2003)

"Yes, and we don't know what power they would gain if they reached it. Or do we, Wizard? How much do you know about our goal?"


----------



## Caliber (Jul 28, 2003)

"It watches!" Wesellu suddenly shouts, jerking as if suddenly coming awake.

Breathing heavily, he glances about, eyes wide with barely supressed panic. "The Door lies above us. And we must reach it quickly! Others approach our goal!"

Panting, Wesellu slumps slightly against a wall, obviously shaken by something.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

Wesellu seems possessed of a determination that you have not seen since you began this Thrice-Damned Mission. Brogark scoffs at the outburst, though he clearly is listening to what the Wizard has to say. Turning to Enraela he says 'Mistress,I agree that we can sit here no longer while the vile Cessuli get closer still to the Prize...let us either take this Stair as he suggests or quit this room, the smell is beginning to become annoying.' This last was directed at the Troll, Brogark clearly unhappy with the dead Drows corpse stinking up the chamber. Besides, Elf, any sort of elf, should be ate over a slow spit, though Brogark didn't share these thoughts with his mistress.
Jikull stands silently by, knuckles clenching, clearly unhappy with such inactivity. He bellows 'Surely the Scouts has seen all that there is to see, Mistress!?! Let us away now, for I would quit this nasty Duergar Hole as soon as possible, these ceilings are not to my liking, or that of the troll either, I would think.'


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 28, 2003)

Nurthrak silently watches the wizard, his yellow eyes staring straight into Wessellu's. In a low growl, as intimidating as he can possibly make it, he repeats himself; "What do you know about our goal?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2003)

Grolvus, put off the the amount of activity, slinks back down the corridor to join Arngen at the stairwell.

"They're getting restless back there, and the wizard says the door is above us. He had another vision I'm pretty sure. He said something was watching us too," he tells Arngen.


----------



## Caliber (Jul 28, 2003)

Wide eyes rolling, Wesellu slowly turns to regard the troll, his face scrunching up in distaste. At least here he was on familiar ground.

Sniffing disdainfully, he addresses his answer to Enraela instead. _ At least she'll be smart enough to understand it_, he smugly thinks to himself.

"The Silver Door stands at the end of a winding staircase. Dark shades of Dwarves forgotten seek to keep it, as does something else ... something that escaped my Sight."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2003)

Arngen nods. He thinks for a moment and then speaks.
"Stay here, I'll take a quick foray down the other path and then return."
He then moves over to he hallway and cautiously proceeds along it, keeping his eyes and ears open.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 29, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *Wide eyes rolling, Wesellu slowly turns to regard the troll, his face scrunching up in distaste. At least here he was on familiar ground.
> 
> Sniffing disdainfully, he addresses his answer to Enraela instead.  At least she'll be smart enough to understand it, he smugly thinks to himself.
> 
> "The Silver Door stands at the end of a winding staircase. Dark shades of Dwarves forgotten seek to keep it, as does something else ... something that escaped my Sight." *




Nurthrak looks like he's about to dismember the insolent drow where he stands, then his temper suddenly shifts and he laughs quietly. In a voice soft with mocking condesension he speaks. "Something that you fear? Let me teach you something about fear, mortal. Fear clouds the mind, sows doubt and weakens resolve. If you fear your enemy he has already defeated you, you are already dead. Flee, little dark-elf, for you cannot face this threat you so fear. Hide yourself in some dark hole and pray to the goddess who emasculated you that you will be safe."
"If you do not then think no more of fear. Take back your pride and dignity and face death, knowing that it can come, that it will come whatever path you tread. You cannot run from destiny, or from your sweet mistress."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 29, 2003)

_Main Group_ 
Brogark snarls, spitting out 'Can we cease these useless insults? This chatter serves no purpose, with enemies so near.' 

Jikull remains silent, keeping a watchful eye on the Troll and the Mad Wizard, looking for any sign of an excuse to act in the Mistress' behalf.

_Arngen..._ 

The Drow Rogue checks the North door, which is not locked or seemingly trapped.
Opening the door, crossbow and blade at the ready, he is greeted by a long hallway with another door at the end.
Stealthily moving down this he reaches the far door.
Listening at it, he can make out no sound from within. Opening this door, Arngen sees a sign of carnage.
Several Drow lie about, some beheaded, others having limbs torn from their bodies. Everywhere is bloody gore and the stench of death several hours old. the Chamber is perhaps 20' wide by 25 or 20 long, with doors on the North and East walls. None seem to have been opened...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2003)

Arngen keeps from stepping inside the room but tries to see if there are any holes or openings or somesuch on the walls or ceiling through which a creature or a trap could've come and gone.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2003)

Grolvus waits patiently by the stairwell, occasionally glancing up the staircase next to him, under the impression it's the one they're looking for.


----------



## Caliber (Jul 29, 2003)

"Death!" Wesellu mutters under his breath. 

"It is not _death_ I fear you beast! There are things worse than death that lurk in the darkness, and it is those that drive my blood cold." Wesellu's eyes slide almost audibly to the symbol of Llolth that even now hangs from Enraela's neck.

"More importantly, we are as good as dead if do not make it to the Door soon! It is paramount we reach it quickly!"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2003)

The whole time, Gentaria watches, her rage building slowly at the insolence of these two.  Finally, seeing that Enraela is not stopping them, and with a hint of her mother and sisters ferocity, she jumps between the two, oozing an authority she'ld never felt herself before.  "SILENCE!! Your incessant Bickering does nothing but make it harder for us to acheive our goals.  Cease your fighting until our mission is done, or I'll PERSONALLY make sure you all have the same pleasure of knowing what its like to be EATEN that I have had.  There are plenty of monsters out there that could be easily enticed into a snack."  Her glance rolls over the Troll and she giggles "And a few in here as well."
"Wessullu is right, we need to move in, and as soon as the scouts return, We will."  She glances back at her sister, but only for a second, then turns back and crosses her arms, awaiting their response, mouth set and eyes glaring.

OOC: Since kit's gonna be awol for a little bit to calm her frazzled nerves, I figured maybe Gentaria's had enough lately and is going to take a more active roll.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Watching the bickering and finally having heard enough, Enraela Ferach asserts her authority over the Chaos in a clear and smooth voice. 'Wesellu, this is not the time to fall apart with Mad Ravings, tell me what you saw, and we can get on with this business.' Turning to the Troll the Drow Priestess smiles sweetly and says 'You, Nurthrak, had better remember who saved you from death by slowly wasting away, after killing those that captured you. Besides, I doubt very much that you could best both Jikull and Brogark, should you care to test them...' . Her message delivered to her satisfaction, Enraela says, 'Now then, let us follow our erstwhile Rogues, before they become yet more casualties of this place.' Nodding for Brogark to go before, Enraela moves down the passageway to where Arngen and Grolvus had got to.
Jikull motions for Wesellu to go next, then waits for the others, determined to bring up the rear, lest some threat come from that direction.


***************************************

_Grolvus_ 

The sound of the Drow approachig from the rear alerts grolvus to the fact that they must have finally stopped arguing. Such noise, from a race that prides itself on Stealth. The bugbear laughed briefly, a wonder it was that the Dark Elves have come to control as much as they do... Moments later, the Priestess and Hobgoblin enter the round chamber, followed by the others. Enraela says in an annoyed tone 'Where is Arngen, Hound?' 
The Bugbear motions to the North Door, where, down a long hallway, Arngen can be seen peering in a further room.

******************************************

_Arngen_ 

Hearing sounds behind him in the distance, Arngen can make out the tone of Enraela asserting her place as mistress. The Rogue smiled at this, for it was a role she was born to. Better the silent Consort, less hassle, plenty of rewards.
Arngen stopped his reverie, as the hackles on his neck rose in alarm. Something was very _wrong_...

From a hole in the ceiling descended a massive metal ball...
 A massive Mouth, fanged and with spinning blades churning along it's surface opens and closes one spot on the surface.
It then orientes upon the open doorway, which it looks to be able to get through, though just barely...then the thing seems to look 
_past_ Arngen...and it levitates up back into the ceiling and disappears.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2003)

Arngen's eyes widen as he sees the creature, as it appears to be, descend and then turn towards him. When it ascends, a sigh of relief escapes his lips.
"By the Mistress of Chaos..."

After a moment of hesitation, Arngen sprints back to where he came. A dark thought creeping to his mind. As soon as he gets to the previous room, he looks up to the ceiling.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2003)

When Grolvus sees Arngen sprint back he reflexively reaches for his sword, thinking something may be chasing his friend, but looks up as well when Arngen does.


----------



## Caliber (Jul 31, 2003)

Face flushed, Wesellu lowers his eyes before of the wrath of the two Priestesses. Murmuring an apology towards the floor, he stiffly walk forward when commanded to, partly pleased at finally moving again, partly enraged for being taken to task when it was so _obviously_ the Troll's fault.

As Arngen comes rushing down the hallway Wesellu's eyes widen in fear, and he barely retains his composure and keeps from yelling out. Quickly he drops low to the ground, to better protect himself from whatever the scout no doubt was no doubt about to bring down on everyone's (and most importantly *HIS*) head.

EDIT: Oh sure. Point out my inconsistencies.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2003)

*OoC:* Arngen isn't coming down any stairs, he's coming from the hallway leading towards north


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Arngen comes running back down the hallway into th room that the others occupy, looking up at the ceiling...
...just as Grolvus looks up, following his friend's gaze...
...just as a hole opens in the ceiling, two panels seperating to open a wide circular opening...
...just as a large Spheroid shape descends, a massive slavering mouth open, hungriliy facing the group from above...


_Suprise round_ 

Arngen 22
Grolvus 19
Gentaria 18
Jikull 16
Nurthrak 14

OoC:Actions? The Thing is some 25 feet up, it hasn't acted yet inthe suprise round, but will most likely try and bite someone's head off, I woud think. The Sphere is some 10' around, with a mouth about the size of a great white shark's...


anal-spelling-edit


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2003)

*OoC:* Darn, I hate it when I'm right about these things.  

*IC:* Arngen fires the handcrossbow in his hand at the thing, hoping the drow poison will render it asleep.
"Danger up above."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Arngen's bolt shatters against the obviously metal skin of the Thing, with no effect.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 31, 2003)

> Cease your fighting until our mission is done, or I'll PERSONALLY make sure you all have the same pleasure of knowing what its like to be EATEN that I have had.




Nurthrak's mouth twitches in sarcastic amusement, but he bites down the offensive remark he would have otherwise have uttered. _Foolish to insult a priestess of Lolth. By herself this one is nothing, her friends on the other hand..._ He bows his head, in what could possibly be interpreted as a gesture of deference.



> "It is not death I fear you beast! There are things worse than death that lurk in the darkness, and it is those that drive my blood cold."




Nurthrak says nothing, he merely looks at the tiny drow male._For beings like us Death is just another word for damnation. For someone like you Damnation will be spent in an even more pathetic shell than your present one. Lolth has no other place for males._ 



> 'You, Nurthrak, had better remember who saved you from death by slowly wasting away, after killing those that captured you. Besides, I doubt very much that you could best both Jikull and Brogark, should you care to test them...'




"I... appologize, Mistress." _Too cool this one, truly a master of her fears, if she has any. Ahh, but with her guards stripped away... alone against the darkness, she too will cry.
_ 



> Suprise round




Nurthrak stands in the middle of the room prepares to attack the thing as soon as it gets within his reach.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2003)

Seeing the bolt shatter Grolvus grits his teeth and draws his sword, waiting till the creature comes into reach so he can attack it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 5, 2003)

ooc: Sorry, didn't see my name in the surprise  round.

IC: 

Gentaria looks up at the beast and fires at it with a +1  bolt of Flame


----------



## Uriel (Aug 6, 2003)

Genatria's bolt flies true, striking the Spheroid creature, shattering to no effect, the Flame spent in a flash of ineffectual energy.

Jikull fires his massive Arbalest, which goes atray, the bolt hitting the ceiling, taking a chunk out of the masonry.

The Thing takes no action as of yet, hovering some 25' up, almost directly above the group...

_Round one_ 

Arngen 22
Grolvus 19
Gentaria 18
Enraela 17
Jikull 16
Nurthrak 14
Brogark 13
Wesellu 11

Everyone please feel free to post actions. The bolts seemed very ineffective against the Thing.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 6, 2003)

_This is just perfect. Under attack by some ... THING seemingly immune to the other's weapons and my power reservoir is nearly empty! I hope someone is ready for this thing ... _

Scowling Wesellu incants words of magic, releasing streaming bolts of crimson energy into the strange creature. 

_I hope that is enough ... _

OOC: Magic Missile to the big monster thing-y.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 6, 2003)

Grolvus stays his ground, getting ready to take a swing at seemingly invulnerable being.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 6, 2003)

Arngen draws a dagger and throws it at the thing, testing.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 7, 2003)

Nurthrak raises his hand and makes an obcsene gesture against the thing.
In Abyssal:
"Come down here, abomination, before I climb up to get you. Your mouth is just big enough to accomodate me."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 8, 2003)

Arngen hurls his dagger, a throw that would have skewered any other creature....to watch as the knife hits and falls, a chip on it's point...

Grolvus stands Ready, anticipatng the _Thing's_  next move...

Gentaria fires again, ineffectually as well...

Enraela casts _Bless_ upon the group...

Jikull pulls a strange throwing blade forth,hurling it with enough force to behead someone, to watch as it _*ching*_ ! as it hits the creature and then a wall before falling to the floor...

Nurthrak Readies him self as well...

Brogark hurls a throwing axe at the Thing. And watches in grim satisfactin as it finds a place between the fitted plates that serves the thing as it's skin <hit, 7HP>.

Wesellu casts his spell,_Magic Missiles_ streaming out to strike the Thing < 8 HP>.

The Thing moves...

Moving with frightening speed, the Spheroid descends, straight at Wesellu.

<Attacks of Op for all, as it is descending nto your midst>

All get a free attack against the Thing...
Arngen misses with his sword,as does grolvus, Gentaria and Enraela. Jikull scores a hit with his Flamberge <22HP>.
Nurthrak misses the thing with his claw.
Brogark once more hits, though this time with his dreaded Waraxe < 17HP> , while Wesellu stabs at it with pitiful results as it bites him.
Wesellu feels fire enter his veins as the massive thing  tastes of his flesh <20HP damage>.

Arngen is up again...the thing is ringed by you all, have at it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 8, 2003)

Grolvus lays into the savage spheroid as best he can.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 8, 2003)

Screaming in pain, Wesellu backs away and quickly begins to incant.

OOC: 5' backwards then _Invisibility_ on self, defensively if in threatened area.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 8, 2003)

Nurthrak throws himself at the creature (preferably out of the way of the others attacks), digging into it with his claws and teeth, attempting to grapple it and keep it from getting away.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2003)

"Does anybody know what that is?"
Arngen takes another stab at the creature, aiming for a soft spot between its plates.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 9, 2003)

Arngen 22
Grolvus 19
Gentaria 18
Enraela 17
Jikull 16
Nurthrak 14
Brogark 13
Wesellu 11
Thing 7

Arngen stabs in frustration at the massive Thing, his blades finding no purchase through it's metal-plated skin.

Grolvus likewise tries to find some weak spot, though his massive bastard sword draws no blood either...

Gentaria manages to get one of her blades into the Thing's mouth, cutting it <6HP>.

Enraela, grinning with Abyssal wisdom and malice intones in the language of the Pits 'Ulachth'algregh uvghrull Lolth!!!' reaching out her now crimson glowing hand and _Touching_  the Thing with her spell.
< Casting defensively, 21HP ause Serious Wounds>. No armor plated ball wound eat of her flesh this day...

Jikull, maddened beyond belief at this foe's near impervious armor _Rages_ ,swinging his massive blade into it with all of his might, hitting it with a telling blow <24 HP>.

Nurthrak, not to be outdone, scores a hit with his claw < 12HP>, though his other attacks miss the target.

Brogark fails to hit the thing with his Waraxe, but does bash it across it's face with his shield (8HP>.

Wesellu retreats <Full Withdraw, no AtofOp>.

The Thing, despite all of it's grievous wounds now reaps a far worse damage among those assembl;ed about it trying to kill it than a mere bite...

In a fraction of a second, all those engaged with it watch in horror as the Plates that form the Thing's skin seperate, showing sickly grey flesh beneath. Dozens of barbed, metal sheathed tentacles flail outwards, covered in hooks and blades,covering the area with a deadly barage of cutting and piercing death.

Arngen miraculously dodges the attack, taking no damage <I rolled a '1' on you>.

Grolvus <25 HP>
Gentaria <14HP>
Enraela <11HP>
Jikull < 31HP>
Nurthrak  <29HP,  rolled a '20' and barely missed critting you...>
Brogark uses his shield and his superior combat techniques to avoid the flailing attack.
Wesellu, having fled the thing, is spared it's horrid attack <Rolled a '1' against you as well>

Arngen now sees his opening, as the creature has not yet retraced it's plates. He moves in, stabbing with his blade, hitting between the plates <15HP including Sneak>.
Grolvus, likewise stabs the beast with his blade, driving it into the unprotected flesh of the Thing < 38HP in 2 Sneak strikes>.

The Thing let's out a bellow that resounds throughout the chamber before falling to the ground, dead.
Jikull continues to stab at it, his blade making a ruinous mess of the mass of metal and pale grey flesh.

 Wesellu now staggers forward, bleeding profusely but muttering something. 

'Flailing...flailing, yes that's it a Flailing Dreadnaught...a horrid Abberation. I can't believe that the Duergar Mages would have the Power to create such a thing... 

Brogark snorts in the face of typical Drow arrogance, he had fought for many years against the Duergar,indeed they were his Chosen Foe and he had dispatched a great many of them to the Hells in his time.

Enraela raises an eyebrow at the hobgoblin's show of disdain which quickly nets a deferential bow from him to his Mistress in apology. Brogark goes to stand beside Jikull, speaking in a low tone with the Half-Ogre.

Enraela moves to Wesellu,smiling as she applies her Art to her Cousin.<Healed 11HP CMW>.'Tell me dear Cousin, what else of this beast...if these Duergar had such, then what else may we expect from them?' 
The honey-sweet sound of her voice stirs something in all of the males in the group, something that the wise knew to ignore, so deadly a spider was this Temptress. Wesellu recalls a bit more 'Well, it may have something of value deep in it's gullet, Enr..Mistress...' 

Nodding and turning to Jikull and Brogark, Enraela signals that they see if the Wizard is indeed correct.

Whilst othere heal <let me know in the OoC please>, Nurthrak's regeneration beginning to put him back together, the Hobgoblin and Gladiator hack and cut deep into the Thing, Brogark with resigned disgust, Jikull with an almost gleeful exhuberance.

Finally, the Half-Ogre yells in triumph, raising a massive bloody organ, flinging it upon the floor, a *chink* resounding through the room. Literally crawling out of the Dreadnaught, Jikull looks like some nightmarish child birthing from the womb of the Abyss itself, a gore-covered babe come to wreak havoc upon the World.

Enraela mutters a few words, causing a small deluge <Create Water> to fall upon the pair,removing some of the viscera, if not all (much to Brogark's disgust>.

Gentaria, feeling a bit slighted at having to watch two _males_ do Enraela's will, moves to the organ, cutting it open with her sword to peer at what lies within...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2003)

Grolvus winces at his injuries, but simply waits for the others. He is thankful if healed by anyone.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2003)

Arngen picks up the dagger he threw, frowning at the chipped point.
"The creature has slain several of those who were ahead of us over there, Mistress" he points towards the northen hallway, "but some of them went up the stairs."

*OoC:* That makes two battles where Arngen has gotten a hunch about it, and avoided getting wounded. Is he cool or what?


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 9, 2003)

Nurthrak raises his left arm to his mouth to drink of the thick acrid blood that oozes out of an impressive gash on the forearm, while looking over Gentaria's shoulder for anything that might be of use to him. Slowly the trickle of blood comes to a halt.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 9, 2003)

Shuddering, Wesellu hugs himself, his wound still oozing small amounts of blood. As a Seer among Drow, he had seen much death and destruction in his day. Just never HIS death and destruction. 

_That was close. Too close. Much too close ..._

His thoughts spiraled away, but one seemec to hang before him, taunting him, tormenting him.

_If they had a Flailing Dreadnaught ... what else did they possess?_


----------



## Uriel (Aug 10, 2003)

Gentaria steps back as a flood of small items pours forth from the Dreadnaught's ruptured organ. A veritable mountain of coins, mostly gold, with a few random silver and copper, pour out in a flood upon the stone floor, along with several shining stones, gems and jewels. Tumbling out are also weapons, daggers, bucklers and the bits of other weapons, thogh they are destroyed as the wood and bone in their make-up has been eaten away. It would seem that only metal and stone survives digestion from this Abberation. A small stoppered silver vial and a shiny steel 'tin' (like a cosmetic's container) are also among the loot garnered from within the flailing dreadnaught.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 11, 2003)

Nodding to himself, Wesellu slowly comes out of his shock, his eyes slowly narrowing. Standing up straight (albeit still slightly hunched from his wound) Wesellu stares at the corpse, no longer with fear, but instead in silent thought. 

As the coins and other valuables spill out onto the ground, his eyes quickly jump, lighting up greedily, and, almost reflexively, he incants the words of a _Detect Magic_ cantrip.

Stretching out with his mind, Wesellu slowly caresses each of the items, seeking out any enchantment they hold, quickly moving from one to the next.

And all the while, he murmurs to himself, sure now of his theory. "Yes ... yes, that must be the way ... somewhere here ... somewhere ..."


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 18, 2003)

"Well, wizard. Found anything interesting?"


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

Enraela's eyes narrow as Wesellu caresses several of the objects. Incanting a _Detect Magic_ of her own, the Priestess smiles and steps forward, her sword's point moving nearthe Wizard's throat in an offhand manner.'Dear Cousin, I do hope you plan on sharing what interesting discoveries you have made with the rest of us? I have just noticed several very interesting items myself amongst the pile. Perhaps your wounds are causing you too much trouble, why don't you sit down for a bit. 
Waving,Enraela summons Jikull, who moves the Wizard back from the spilled loot with a callous push, but not before Enraela casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_  upon him. <Healed 21HP>.

Enraela selects several items from the pile :A buckler, the vial, the little cosmetics tin,one of the Jewels, she glances sidelong at the Wizard for a moment, then looks back to the things at hand.
Picking up the silver vial, she says 'This is obviously a healing salve, it still has the Cessuli mark upon it.I will hold this.' Enraela snickers for a second at the Fate of the one who carried it.

Turning to a more revived Wesellu, Enraela says in a manner so as not to make it seem as if she _needs_ rest 'We will move back to the last room and rest for several hours so that Gentaria and I can replenish our stores of Aid from Blessed Mother Lolth, may her webs ever hang with the screaming Enemies of the Drow. Then, we shall push on in one final go.Brogark, gather up this other loot. We can Share it out at a later date.'


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 18, 2003)

"Mistress, with your permission, I'd like to go and see what the dead in the room ahead were carrying."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

Enraela sighs and nods, adding 'Take Brogark with you, in case there are any more threats...He should be stealthy enough.' 
The Hobgoblin nods curtly and awaits Arngen, his elven boots and cloak helping to mask him, though he seems far more silent than any other Hobgoblin that Arngen had seen by his nature alone. 'Perhaps this one is a bit more smart than most of them' Arngen thinks to himself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2003)

Grolvus eyes the glittering gems among the pile with fascination.

_Quite a few..._

He scratches his head for a moment in thought, not long before Arngen leaves to disturb the dead. He waits nervously alongside those remaining there.

"Mistress, I'll ensure the last room is safe," he says with bowed head, then moves off to search the room intended to be rested in before the others arrive.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 20, 2003)

Nodding dumbly, Wesellu moves back into the old room at Grolvus's assurance and sits down. Removing his slender Wand, he casts his gaze about, waiting for the first person who will seek his Divinatory skills. 

"I should be able to sufficiently analyze any items you've found, if you'll but hand them over a moment," he murmurs as he finds a comfortable corner to lean in. 

His wounds are gone, yet he cannot help but finger the holes in his clothing where that creature's teeth tore at his flesh. But for an inch higher and he could have well been dead. He shudders slightly at the thought, and turns his mind to more pleasant matters. 

_Yes ... yes I must examine the rubbish they have quickly. Because then I'll be able to see to that which is my own ... But shhh! I must keep my thoughts obscured ... from THEM ..._ 

In the dim recesses of Wesellu's mind, laughter spirals away into darkness ...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

OoC: Enraela is now officially an NPC. Folks, if you have anything that you may have found along the way and want it Identified, Wesellu has the means, now that that spell is finally worth a copper. Let him know, so as to get into the next leg of this.
A rest of at least 4 hours in in order, 6 for the clerics, as they get their spells back in that time. Assume that you are all at full HP now, as Gentaria and Enraela have enough spells to convert for healing, though they tell you many times as they heal your wounds that proper thanks and onescience in the Temple of the Spider Queen will be required once you return to thelaru'acli, in order to thank Lolth, 'May-Her-Webs-Ever-Yield-Succulent-Victims-Unto-Her-Hunger.'





IC: Grolvus spends a half an hour or so going over every inch of the Cleric's Chamber wher you first went after the Golem battle, and he is convinced that it is safe from any hidden traps or secret doors. You all move back there, taking rest in the rooms of Duergar Priests long since passed to another realm...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2003)

"Thankyou, Mistress," Grolvus murmurs once she is done.

[ooc: I'm kinda stuck in the way of loot, dunno what I've got, but I'm happy to let the matter slide if finding out what he had is too difficult. I'm sure there'll be something along the way that Grolvus could get his hands.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 22, 2003)

ooc: I have no loot to identify, unless you count Nurthrak's share of the Dreadnaught's treasure.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

Enraela moves to Wesellu, saying 'I would know what these do first,Cousin. . The Priestess then deposits the Buckler and tin at the Wuzard's feet (as he is sitting currently).

Arngen, with Brogark at his side, Waraxe ready, moves back into the room where the Cessuli dead lay.

Amongst the bodies are several finely made short swords, as well as an obviously superior hand crossbow. Brogark picks up a finely wrought dagger and stuffs it's sheath into his belt.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 22, 2003)

Arngen starts methodically going through each body, checking pockets, pouches and similar.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 23, 2003)

Knowing it is what would be expected of him, Wesellu dutifully begins to Identify the items Enraela had indicated as of particular interest to her.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 23, 2003)

Please see OoC thread for item descriptions.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 23, 2003)

"Pathetic."
Done with his search, Arngen signals the hobgoblin to return to the others with him.

Once there, he goes over to Enraela and hands over a bundle of items to her.
"This is what I found, Mistress."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 26, 2003)

Enraela watches theothers talk among themselves as to what treasures they thought that they had a claim on, silent for the moment.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 1, 2003)

"I grow hungry, mistress."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 2, 2003)

_Rested a few hours, all healed of wounds and the treasure divided amongst the group, the last leg of the Quest draws nigh..._

Enraela stands, pulling forth oe the new Scrolls from her Satchel, casting the spell contained Therein, _Heroe's Feast_ .


An hour later, having consumed the fare, which included suck delicacies as halfling eyeballs from the surface world and venison, meat from a legendary beast called a 'Deer', rare and bloody, it's heady taste suffused with the fear it felt as it died. A plate of raw Hearts as well lies close at hand, though Nurthrak seems the only one fully enjoying that treat. One could almost still hear their last heartbeat, so fresh were they. Wine, bolstered with Blood and something Abyssally touched clears away your fatigue and the aches and pains of the journey.

'Lolth be Praised' Enraela says as she presides over the meal. 

< Cured of all disease,sickness. 12 temporary HPs each,+1 morale bonus on all attacks, Immunity to fear for 12 hours>

then, the Priestess turns to Wesellu and asks  ''So, this stairway up...is this your Staricase to the Door, Cousin? I seeno green stone, which was how you first described the Stairs...'


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 3, 2003)

Nurthrak pierces one last Halflings eye with his claw, leans back in contentment and flicks it into his maw. For the first time in weeks his monstrous hunger is truly sated. Bowing his head as a gesture of respect he echoes Enraelas prayer, out of politeness rather than faith. "Lolth be Praised" 
Rising he picks up the treasure he has earned, strapping the axe and the sword to his back and the belt around his waist. Feeling the sudden surge of strength flowing trough his muscles his mind is filled with images of future killing. Yellow eyes blazing with barely pent up violence and glee, he waits for Enraela's order.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2003)

Gentaria says a quick prayer to lolth, thouroghly enjoying the meal, and ready to get on with this.  She studies the rest of the group carefully as she listens to Enraela and Wessulu.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 5, 2003)

Grolvus eats quickly, doing his best not to get in the way of the others' and their meals. After finishing the meal he says a quiet thanks to Lolth and waits for orders.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 7, 2003)

Enraela, a bit annoyed at Wesellu's silence finally says 'Well, up those stairs it is, then. There had better be something worth the risks we have taken at the end of this, Cousin, else you shall suffer Pain at the hands of The DUchess like none before have experienced.' 

Everyone finishes their Meal, then Enraela gestures that the group should continue on.
Reaching the foot of the stairs that Grolvus had peered up once again, Enraela decides that Grolvus and Arngen shall proceed ahead, accompanied by Brogark (who is also very silent).


The rest shall follow up some 30 back, in case the hapless Rogue's set off some Trap. Brogark frowns a bit at being sent with the Scouts in Trap-Finding detail, but his face takes on the 'such is a soldier's life' expression that he has worn throughout the Quest and advances.

The going is slow, though the two Rogues detect no Traps per se. Brogark uses his Tracking ability as they go, following the boots of the Cessulli as his companions make sure nothing untoward befalls the Company.

Finally, these staris end at a platform some 30' wide, a plain chamber with only one Door. The Cessuli went through this Door, it would seem.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 7, 2003)

Grolvus' brow furrows and he gives the room a quick once over, watching his step as he does.

"Something seems... wrong," he tells Arngen.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2003)

"Something is always wrong."
Arngen gives a quick check-through to the walls, suspecting a secret door.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 11, 2003)

Walking up to the scouts to see what the reason for the delay is Nurthrak answers Arngren's statement in a venomous tone of voice.
"And it will continue to be wrong unless we act to fix it. I may be immortal, but you're not getting any younger and the mistress' patience is not infinite. Let's finish this, shall we?"


----------



## Caliber (Sep 12, 2003)

Suddenly apprehensive at the stop, Wesellu vainly tries to peer ahead. 

"What is happening? Why ... why do you think we've stopped?"

OOC: Sorry for the recent abscence. School and work are sucking away all my time, plus EN World has been giving me the run around. I haven't gotten ANY of my subscribed thread notifies ... I just finally came to check up on them all. So sorry again! Forgiveness please!


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

Arngen and Grolvus find no sign of a Secret Door.


Brogark and Jikull stand ready, Axe and Flamberge at the ready, awaiting their Mistress' orders.
Enraela says 'Well, open the Door, then...Wesellu, is their naught that you can add?'


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 12, 2003)

Nurthrak opens the door.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2003)

Arngen, quite glad to let the hulking troll open the door, takes a few steps back... Just in case.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

Nurthrak, tired of waiting for more foolish 'caution', opens the Door...
...setting of the _Glyph of Warding_ placed upon it...
< Fire blast, 20 points, ref save DC 17 for half>.

Arngen and Grolvus jump backwards, the bugbear tumbling away, the Drow spring back just in time to avoid the Blast. Brogark gets hit with the fire <10 points>, while Nurthrak shrugs as the flames pass over him, having little effect <Save made, Fire Restance 10 negates the rest>.

<I'm being nice and not blowing up items with this one, consider it your 'Mulligan/freebie'>


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2003)

Grolvus casts a glance at the troll, and is surprised to see he's unharmed.

"I always had the impression trolls didn't like fire," he says, and continues through the now open door.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 13, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Nurthrak shrugs as the flames pass over him, having little effect <Save made, Fire Restance 10 negates the rest>.
> 
> <I'm being nice and not blowing up items with this one, consider it your 'Mulligan/freebie'>




ooc:

 Hmm, "Fire Resistance 10". Does that mean we're playing 3,5e? He used to have a resistance of 20. Ah, well, that's fine by me . What i've gained in 3,5 should (barely) make up for that loss.

SRD 3,5


> Smite Good (Su): Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against a good foe.
> 
> Special Qualities: A half-fiend has all the special qualities of the base creature, plus the following special qualities.
> —Darkvision out to 60 feet.
> ...


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 13, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Grolvus casts a glance at the troll, and is surprised to see he's unharmed.
> 
> "I always had the impression trolls didn't like fire," he says, and continues through the now open door.




"I was born in fire." He walks trough, a step behind Grolvus.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 13, 2003)

Arngen frowns at the troll that apparently has much more to it than meets the eye. He then also enters the next room.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 13, 2003)

"There is little I can add, Mistress. Enemies lie ahead, waiting for us. Not just the Cesulli who are ahead of us ... but some ... some*thing* that watches us." 

Wesellu pauses for a moment, nervously glancing about.

"Traps ... ambushes ... a prize this grand will not be won easily."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

OoC: Regarding 3.0 vs. 3.5, I am sorry, I thought that I had informed all of my players of my switching over. You did gain SR, though...


IC:Enraela gives Wesellu a disgusted look, then sighs and says 'This is why we Drow are ruled by the Wisdom of the Priestessess of Lolth, and not the snivelling Wizards Council.'
 Jikull shoulders past Wesellu to move into the next Chamber, his affront obvious.
The Half-Ogre has no respect for Wizards, and little for Drow at all, apparently.
He serves the Duchess first and Enraela second, seeing the other Drow as acceptable losses if need be.

The Chamber beyond is a wide Hall, perhaps a hundred feet to a wall. Low ceilings (20') and columns along the wall show murals of Duergar triumphing over many foes, Drow among them. there appear to be doors set in the other three walls similar to the one that you just passed through. There are no ready tracks within, as someone has taken the precaution of either sweeping manually or using _magic_ to do so...


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 17, 2003)

_The Wizard is right. There's a presence here, I sense something... delicious._ He strides to the center of the hall, a darkly hungry smile on his lips. Raising his voice he speaks. *"Come then, cowardly filth, for the turn has come to you. Hide no longer, for now is the hour of your destruction. Your flesh is mine, your soul is mine. I am your destiny and your sole purpose is to die by my hand."
*


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 17, 2003)

Thinking the troll has finally gone mad, Arngen moves over to one of the doors and goes trough it, checking if it that one too has a _glyph of warding_.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 17, 2003)

Rage flares briefly inside Wesellu before he quickly damps it down. One doesn't live long in Drow society when one allows their emotions to control them ...

Jumping as the troll begins to speak, Wesellu's eyes begin to rapidly dart about. 

The incantations of a protective magic leap forward in his brain as he quickly glances about. 

"T-the ... watcher ... is in here?"

Wesellu nearly pales at the though ... at least as much as a Drow can.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

Nurthrak's voice booms across the open space of the Chamber, echoing like the sound of an Earthquake.

Nothing comes forth to challenge him, nothing at all...

Moving quickly to one side, Arngen heads for the Western Door to check for traps.

Enreala moves into the room, fury upon her face, ready to spit the command for Jikull and Brogark to kill the Troll. 'What is your purpose, Beast!?! DO you wish to jeopardize our Mission, here at the zenith of it's course? cease your bellowing. I had thought you better than that which spawned you, Troll,  see now that I was mistaken.'

The Half-Ogre and Hobgoblin wait for any sign that the Troll intends mischief, Jikull's eyes keen with hope that Nurthrak will indeed try to attack Enraela. Brogark equally ready, though not with the desire to kill the troll, merely the desire to do his duty to House as Enraela sees fit.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2003)

Grolvus looks at the stand-offish situation and decides to do something before he gets dragged in. He moves over to assist Anrgen in searching.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 18, 2003)

Nurthrak's demeanor changes instantly. A cold, calculating smile appears on his lips, but his eyes still hold an unsettling intensity. He walks slowly over towards Enraela, pitches his voice for her ears alone and speaks in a vaguely emotionless whisper. 
"Mistress, you fail to see my true purpose. Surely our enemy already knows that we are here. Twize have we been ambushed by his forces, three times have we triggered his traps. Anyone capable of making himself the master of such a place as this would surely be wise enough to set alarms to alert him when his guardians are disturbed. Logic dictates that he knows where we are, and is perhaps even following our progress by magical means. Add to that the most perceptive warnings of your dear cousin... Trust me, my actions have caused us no harm." 
"The Cessulli are inconsequential in this context, they are not a threat at this time, but perhaps them being aware of our precense could benefit us. The cirqumstances could force an alliance with them. Survival might supercede all other concerns... We shall see."
"No, my true reasons behind my actions was to attract our enemys attention to myself, thereby pulling his attention away from you, mistress. By giving our enemy a personal dislike for me I am hoping to make myself the first target of his attacks. Since it is unlikely our enemy could do me any permanent harm, whereas you by contrast are most vulnerable, my actions were intended to protect the group as a whole. Besides, your life is valued far above mine in most circles... I was also hoping that my taunts would draw him here in anger, abandoning his powerful defences and fighting us at our terms. That seems to have failed, for now."
"Surely you realise, mistress, that asking for your approval in advance would look most suspicious in the eyes of our enemy. Almost as suspicios as this."

---
ooc: Ok, so the logic is a bit shaky, but his intelligence is only 14, and he really wants to kill something right about now .

(Diplomacy: +15)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

OoC:Hehehe, sorry serpenteye, I rolled a '1' for your Diplomacy...
Nice RPing and speech, however.

IC: Enraela's ire at the stinking Troll beng so close is evident in her sneer and in the rashness of her next action. With a backhand, the Drow Priestess smacks Nurthruk across his face <2HP subdual woohoo!>, drawing a small trickle of blood...hers (cut upon the snaggle-toothed maw of the troll).
Seething, she says 'I see how one of such intellect would think that a good plan, Troll, but might I remind you that we are at War with the Cessulli. As well, whatever lairs here and guards this 'Door' may not be the Lord of this place, but some Imprisoned Guardian instead, in which case you have just alerted it to our presence, if indeed it is near. I do understand your desire to confront this Thing, Nurthrak, so please Lead on, should you deign to pick a door to go through...'

Rubbing her hand and muttering to herself about male idiocy, Enraela Ferach nearly screams at Arngen  Have you got that Door squared away yet!?!'

Arngen and Grolvus have determined that there are no Glyphs upon the door that they stand before, and that it seems jammed shut by a shifting in the structure of the place, most likely from an Earthquake.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 18, 2003)

OoC:  Thanks, same to you. I didn't really expect Enny react otherwise.

Nurthrak steps back, reflexively raising his claws to strike the priestess down, his eyes ablaze with fury. Then, he reconsiders. _Not now, not yet._ Instead he raises a claw to his face and, feeling the warm wetness there looks up at his blood-stained fingers. Smiling with fiendish delight he presses the fingers to his lips to kiss the blood away. _She is a blind fool, but one day she will see... one day I will show her._
Turning his back, he walks away towards Grolvus and Arngren. Seeing that the door is jammed he will attempt to pull/push it open. If it doesn't open he will unleash his pent-up fury on the obstacle, trying to break it.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 18, 2003)

Arngen motions for Grolvus to follow him to the door opposite of the one they just examined.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 19, 2003)

Arngen and Grolvus move to the other door, checking it as well.
Arngen in convinced that it is safe and is about to try the lock when Grolvus stays his hand, pointing out a discolored stone on one wall. As well as this seeming out of place, it looks (once Arngen has a better look) as if _someone else_ had found this anamoly and had taken pains to cover it up again...

<A Disarm is a DC 25 on this Door-Trap, you boys let me know if you want to try it. As you know, you can't 'take 20' on things that have possible dangerous consequences PH pg 65. Let me know if you wish to risk it.>


Nurthrak moves to the Western Door, thinking to open it. Putting his prodigeous muscles to work, he heaves and pushes with all of his might, but the door just won't budge more than an inch or so. Taking a moment to examine the slightly ajar opening, the troll sees that beyond is a massive cave-in, sealing this portal.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 20, 2003)

Grolvus looks uncertainly at the trapped door, then shakes his head.

"I'd only try if I had to," he says, then goes over to inspect the remaining door.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 20, 2003)

Furious, Nurthrak slams his fist into the jammed door with all the force he can muster. Rubbing his hand he begins to pace back and forth in the room, pondering his options for the future.

_..._


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2003)

Arngen nods in agreement, there's no use wasting one's life if it isn't necessary.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 25, 2003)

OoC:So, Western door is blocked by an earthquake, Eastern door has a Trap which the Rogue's want to leave be. Northen door it is.

IC: Arngen and grolvus make theor way across the expanse of the chamber to the Northern door, avoiding the fuming troll.

Enraela signals for Jikull to accompany them and then as an afterthought, she moves closer to that part of the room as well, Brogark at her side.

The Northern door( while someone has swept away prints) shows signs of having been forced open. Grolvus can smell the faint scent of Acid and he sees the tell-tale signs of the stuff on the mangled remains of a Lock. Arngen notes that there are no Traps per se, though he does find the faint resonance of another _Glyph_...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 26, 2003)

"Acid was used on the lock," Grolvus tells Arngen, "Guess that clinches which way they went."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 27, 2003)

"And that they have a magic-user, there's a _glyph_ on this door."


----------



## Caliber (Sep 27, 2003)

"A ... a glyph? I can help with that."

Shuffling forward, Wesellu bends to peer intently at the door, inspecting the glyph scribed on it closely. Murmuring a few arcane words under his breath, Wesellu grins slightly as the glyph begins to swim before his eyes. As it slowly rewrites itself in his mother tongue, Wesellu moves closer still.  

"Now, lets see what is actually there ..."

OOC: Read Magic to decipher glyph. Spellcraft


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

Wesellu moves forward, examining the DOor and the Glyph (via Read magic).
It appears to be another Blast Glyph, like the one that warded the earlier door.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 29, 2003)

Nodding as his suspicions are confirmed, Wesellu briefly considers letting the glyph be taken care of as the previous one had been. Smiling at the thought, Wesellu slowly stretches out his mind and slowly begins to unravel the glyph, strand by strand …

OOC: Dispel Magic on the Glyph.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

Wesellu casts his _Dispel magic_, noting with satisfaction as it disappears, showing the inferior magic of whoever cast it.

Enraela steps forward, whispering into Wesellu's ear  'Very good, Dear Cousin.It is so nice to see you contributing again. Now, is there aught that you can tell me of what lies beyond this door?'

Jikull shifts impatiently, fingering the blade of his massive sword.

Brogark keeps an eye on the eastern door, glancing from time to time at the one in which the group entered through.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2003)

Nurthrak looks at the spellcasting wizard, the wounded Bugbear and the fraying Priestess. Under his mask of beastial anger he allows himself a slight, calculating smile as a single thought dominates his mind. _Attrition._


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2003)

Gentaria leaned against the wall watchign Nurthrak with a sneer.  She didn't like the way he looked at the rest of their group, and was VERY tempted to teach him a lesson in respect, but instead she merely stood waiting impatiently to see what would happen next.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 30, 2003)

"The Door seems to be guarded against my visions Mistress. I can only catch bits and pieces of it. Someone guards it. And IT watches us ... possibly even now. No doubt the creatures we've faced so far have been IT's creations, as are these traps."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2003)

Arngen carefully pushes the door open with his sword, not really trusting the other drow, and looks what lies beyond it.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

Arngen pushes at the door, opening it slightly. Jikull moves up, adding his massie strength to the effort, getting the door open fully, allowing all to see...

...a long spiraling staircase climbs up into a rock face, a _green_ starcase...


----------



## Caliber (Oct 1, 2003)

As the stairway slowly comes into view a look of shock and excitement quickly plays over Wesellu's face. Stuttering, haltingly, he begins to mutter. 

"The ... the ... STAIRCASE ..."

"The DOOR lies at the top. My ... our goal ... it is so close ..."

"The shadows!"

Remembering his vision, Wesellu's eyes dart up the stairwell, seeking any pools of shadow along the way.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 2, 2003)

"What shadows? Don't tell me there are undead guarding these stairs."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 2, 2003)

Nurtrak stops pacing to look briefly at the staircase and then the wizard _More undead? As if the spectres at the landing were not enough. It seems I'm still going to need these people for some time. Hmm, perhaps I can still serve myself better by also serving them... 
I still do not know the true nature of our goal. It might not be worth the risk, or might not be of such a nature that I could directly benefit from it. Regardless, I will certainly need an escape route. I cannot defeat those spectres by myself, nor can I defend our prize for long if it is impossible to move it. 
There are also diplomatic considerations to be taken. What would benefit my position in my nation the most? What would most benefit my nation? How could I easiest usurp Gentreoll? Raw power is useful, but if gaining that power brings me into conflict with enemies of greater power it could be counterproductive. Allies could serve me well, but which allies? Ferach is weak, but weak allies demand less and are easier to subvert... There is much to consider and much will be revealed when I know the nature of our goal._


----------



## Caliber (Oct 3, 2003)

Wesellu continues to gaze upwards dreamily for a moment before his attention snaps to Arngen. 

"I ... I do not know. A Vision I had warned of the dwarves who once resided here. They lair somewhere here ... as undead. Maybe the Vision was warning me of the spectres by the Dock ... but something makes me suspicious of the shadows ahead. 

I'd be careful."

Taking his own advice to heart, Wesellu begins to mentally reveiw his magical valences. 

_Damnation! All he had for defense today was his _Shield_ ... and that wouldn't last long enough for much protection ... _


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

Clearly disgusted at Wesellu having no other precautions prior to advancing up the stairs, Enraela signals Jikull forward, while Brogark takes up a position near her.

Jikull stops at the pair of Rogues (Arngen and Grolvus) and says to them  'Well, are you two ready to go up now?'
The Half-Ogre is almost comradely for a moment, just another _pawn_ in the game of the Drow, as were the bugbear and the male drow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2003)

Grolvus nods solemnly, and warily starts up the stairs.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2003)

"Yes, Mistress..."
Arngen speaks with an emotionless tone. He draws forth his blade and then slowly heads up along the stairs, keeping his eyes and ears open.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

Arngen and Grolvus advance cautiously, Jikull a few steps behind, his massive Flamberge held at the ready for any sign of trouble should it arise.

<Rolling Search,Spot,Listen,Move Silently as you go, never fear...>

The rest of the party moves up perhaps twenty feet behind, watching the progress of the Rogues and ready to fall back further,should they find anything amiss.

The green stairs go on and on, the reddish marbling upon their surface seeming to pulse with a faint life, as if it were a vein in the arm of a gargantuan beast.
Their surface is coverd with dust, save from where the Cessulli had gone before you, their bootprints (and one pair of bare footprints) visible.
After having gone several hundred feet, endlessly climbing, Grolvus stops Arngen, pointing to a spt where it seems that the Cessulli _stopped_ for a time.
Arngen notes that there seems to be a disturbance inthe dust where another [/I]Glyph[/I] may lie. Moving forward at Arngen;s motioning, Enraela has a look and pronounces it an _Eplosive Runes_ spell.Pulling forth a scroll, she incants 
a litany to Lolth, her voice a soft and sibilant whisper in the empty stairway. Briefly a rune flares then fades and is gone. With a finger caressing Arngen's neck,the sharp nail poised above his carotid artery, Enraela motions that the Scouts should continue, she trailing her nail along Arngen'sneck and down his arm in a most _distracting_ way as he moves off to press on.

Some half an hour later, with all sure that you must have traversed a mile of starirs, so weary are your feet, you reach the end of the stairs...

Before you stands a chamber vaulting to a worked ceiling some sixty feet overhead, murals upon the walls, these depicting Duergar abusing and enslaving many other races,all bound into slavery before their Grey Dwarven masters.
Columns worked to appear as drow,svirfneblin, orcs and many others holding up a great weight line the chamber. Three other doors sit upon the walls of this massive round room (the entirety perhaps a hundred foot in diameter), tw doors appearing very much like the one that entered through, the third looking significantly different.

_The Silver Door_

The _other_ door is a massive thing seemingly carved of solid silver, it's surface worked with  a relief of Duergar armies in formation, though it is too far away to note details (the door lies a hundred feet away at this point).

Of the Cessulli there is no sign, though their prints are everywhere, most notably,leading up to the _Silver Door/...


OoC:Map coming soon...._


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 9, 2003)

Nurthrak chuckles quietly, amused by the futility of the Duergars' self-aggrandizement. _A pathetic and weak race, good for nothing but enslavement or consumtion, with too long between the generations to be very good for either. Better if they were wiped out entirely..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2003)

Grolvus looks to Arngen then slowly approaches the Silver Door, checking as he goes for anything suspect.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2003)

Arngen shivers under Enraela's touch, knowing quite well that she is able to confer both pain and pleasure.

Arngen walks towards the Silver Door, glaring at some of the representations of the duergar as he goes.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 9, 2003)

As Wesellu enters the room, his eyes go wide. All other details for the room are lost as his eyes zero directly in on the *Door*. 

The *Door*. His goal, after all this time. So close ...

His heart aches with the need to move beyond it. And his blood freezes with the thought of what lies there. 

"We're here. We're finally here." he murmurs to himself, nearly in tears of joy due to finally realizing his dream for so long ...


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2003)

_This is the end of our journey, soon is the time to decide, is the profit worth the risk, or the chance to die too high._
Nurthrak giggles and pulls the head of the Drow woman out of the bag he carried it in. Tenderly he places a kiss on her ravaged face.
_Was it worth it for you, my dear? Is your goddes thankful for your sacrifice? A pity I cannot devour your soul as I consume your flesh, by providing me with sustenance your life would be given value beyond your limited mortal perspective._
He puts the head back into his bag, and if anyone looks at him he'll simply smile and shrug. _We all have to find our amusements somewhere._


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

Enraela motions for Jikull to follow the Rogues towards the Silver Door, which he doeswith hsi sword out and ready.

Brogark stays near, his eyes scanning for danger.


Arngen,Grolvus and Jikull stride towards the _Door_ , wary and alert.
It is neither the Drow nor the Bugbear who notice what happens next, but the Half-Ogre instead. He snarls a warning as several crossbow bolts fly from the concealment of the shadows behind the Columns, one striking Jikull <13 damage on a crit> and one strikes Arngen <4 damage and lose of 5 Strength Points>, filling his veins with a burning sensation,_Spider Venom_.


<Map on the way, scanner acting funky. The snipers are halfway across the _room from the rear party, maybe 70' feet away. They are only 30-40 feet from Jikull,Arngen and Brogark,however, though there are no visible foes as of yet.
Actions?>

Inititatives_

Grolvus 23
Nurthrak 19
Jikull 18 
Wesellu 15
Arngen 14
Enraela 13
Gentaria 11
Brogark 8


----------



## Caliber (Oct 13, 2003)

Screaming as the bolts land, Wesellu hastily throws up a _Shield_.

"I SHALL NOT BE DENIED!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 13, 2003)

Grolvus acts quickly. Seeing his comrade waver as some kind of poison sets in, he grabs Arngen and tries to drag him into cover.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2003)

Nurthrak advances carefully along one of the walls (double move 60"), trying to end his turn in cover behind the columns.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 13, 2003)

Arngen snarls as he notices that the bugbear is rushing to his aid. "I can walk on my own, Lolth damn it, go get them!"
The rogue dashes to get cover, his muscles burning as the poison does its work. When he gets to safety, he digs a potion out of his backpack.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2003)

Grolvus smiles and gives Arngen a quick nod, moving then towards cover and from there trying to advance on the snipers' positions.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 14, 2003)

Gentaria moves forward and places a Bulls Strength on Arngren to try to temporarily restore some of his strength (If she knows of a magic item he has that does something similar, she'll cast Cure Light Wounds instead)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2003)

Grolvus makes a dash for a nearby column, gaining cover <+4AC>.

Nurthrak moves to gain Cover as well, along the opposite wall <+4AC>.

Jikull snarls ._raging_ and _Charges_ towards where one of the shots came from. A scream can be heard as the flash of the flaberge is seen hacking...

A shape suddenly apears behind jikull, a shadow-cloaked figure stabbing at the Half-Ogre's back <43HP...Crit,Sneak...ugh, though the Sneak isntmultiplied of course.Then, it fades into the shadows near Jikull.

Wesellu casts_Shield_/

Arngen moves unsteadily to cover, trying to shake the _venom's_ effects from his body. <+4AC from Cover>.

A _Fireball_ flies from above, striking Enraela,Gentaria and Brogark...
<Enraela takes 34 Damage,Gentaria none ,SR held up,Brogark 17HP...>

Enraela, gasping,shakily upends a potion into her mouth <21 HP restored>.

Gentaria is up <You may want to change your action, as Arngen is far away at this point, 60'+, behind a column. Enraela is a mere 15'away, as is the Hobgoblin. You can see a _ levitating Drow male about 40' up, laughing at your sister's charred form...

Brogark 8_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2003)

Grolvus now makes a dash to catch up with the injured half-ogre, intent on finding and taking on the stealthier opponent. He draws his sword and shield as he moves.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

OoC:Just waiting on Jemal...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 16, 2003)

ooc: Ok, changing action
IC: Gentaria gasps, rushing to her sisters side and sending the power Lolth into her.  (Cure Mod)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

Gentaria rushes to the aid of her sister,Curing her <12HP>.

Brogark hurls a throwing axe at the Levitating Wizard, thogh he misses...

_Round Two_

Grolvus, seeing a target near Jikull, Charges, stabbing the figure in the back <26 HP including Sneak and Frost>. The figure, a Drow warrior, falls dead. It is obvious that this was the same Drow that Jikull attacked, as he had a massive cut across his chest. Jikull looks bad off, swinging his blade (better keep back, he's Raging) at a _shadowy_ figure the other side of him, it moving with lightning speed.

Nurthrak is up, a _sniper_ not 10 paces away...

ooC:Note, Grolvus is actually in E-3


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

Round Two...


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 17, 2003)

Nurthrak looks at the wounded Half-Ogre and grins, hoping that his death will be painful and irreversible. _He has served his purpose, now he's expendable_
A flash of movement ahead of him reveals a hidden opponent, without hesitation he closes the distance and attempts a grapple. _A living toy is so much more fun_.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

Nurthrak moves forward, but his foot slips on some fallen masonry from the ceiling, alerting the Sniper. The Troll moves quickly forward, though he is now seen and tries to lay claws upon the foe, but fails to do so.
His opponant is a form cowled in dark robes and wrappings, the face obscurred by a silver mask. He is armed with a double-sword, a weapon seen in the hands of some Drow, though not a common one.facing Nurthrak, the figure prepares to fight...

Slicing and spinning the double bladed weapon in a blinding blur, the Drow cuts the Troll in numerous places, the chest,leg and twice in the arms < 4 hits for 56 HP of damage...now at -2 > As Nurthrak slips to the floor, he hears a ringing _laugh_ and sees the Drow sprint over him and back along the wall towards the Priestess...

OoC:Ouch...good thing you regenerate  At least you made your saves against the Poison...


Jikull, barely able to keep his feet,manages to hit the _Shadowy_ figure once <13HP>.

Wesellu is up, an adversary _Wizard_ floating above, laughing...<The Cessuli Wizard levitates, as stated before.Wesellu has not seen the Drow that just dropped Nurthrak...The foot slipping was just a move silently, and for color.>


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 17, 2003)

Well, that's certainly ironic. 

Nurthrak falls, a look of astonished rage frozen on his face. As he drifts away into darkness a hoarse whisper pass trough his teeth, "I cannot be destroyed..."


----------



## Caliber (Oct 17, 2003)

Wesellu barely notices as the troll falls to the ground.

Calling forth his energies he throws a similar Fireball right back towards the floating Wizard, hoping to cook him alive. Moving back, he spreads away from Enraela and Gentaria as he does so. 

_No use making myself a MORE attractive target ..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2003)

Grolvus moves around, trying to flank the shadowy figure Jikull is having trouble with, but careful not to come within reach of the flamberge.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wesellu hurls his _Fireball_ at the Cesulli Wizard, seeing that with satisfaction that he has penetrated the inferior Mage's _Resistance_.
<20HP, SR failed, made save for half, 10HP>.
The Wizard is singed, though alive, looking at Wesellu with undisguised hatred...


Arngen is up...


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 18, 2003)

*OoC:* I believe I didn't drink that potion last round

*IC:* Arngen drinks down his potion, shivering slightly as the magic runs through him and mingles with the burning caused by the poison. He then starts quietly moving along the wall towards the Silver Door.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 19, 2003)

OoC:I'll let you have drank the Potion, what was it exactly? That would give you 
an action this round as well.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2003)

*OoC:* That would be a 



Spoiler



potion of dexterity


. And then sneaking further along the wall, drawing the handcrossbow at the same time.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2003)

OoC:Gotcha, as far as Arngen goes...Potion of Dexterity used.Just let me know which space you want to end up in...

IC:Arngen moves further, his cloak and natural skill hiding him against the Walls, searching for a target...

Above, the Cessulli Mage sneers down at Wesellu, then twitches and blanches as his face goes through a spasm. Wesellu is sure that someone else _controls_ the Wizard, though either way he is a sworn Enemy.

The Wizard yells 'You like Fire, Ferach Cur!?! Then have it!!!, hurling a _Scorching ray_ down at Wesellu. The Bolt catches him <Beat SR, made your ref save however), though for lesser damage 8HP after Save>...

Enraela, Hellfire in her eyes, looks skywards and casts _Summon Monster III_, a radiant and brightly plumed Hippogryph appearing and attacking the Wizard, though it's eyes go wild with hate as it gazes upon Enraela for a brief second <5HP>. 
The Priestess laughed with genuine amusement as the _Celestial_ Hippogryph did Lolth's work, assured that it would die ere it could exact any revenge upon her for summoning it here.

Gentaria is up...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

OoC:Everyone elae please post, I will auto-play gentaria if Jemal hasn't posted by the time that I wake in the morning.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 21, 2003)

Powerless he's drifting through an ocean of swirling, chunky liquid. The sweet, fresh blood of children mixing with acrid dead effluvia and mucus of fiends and abominations. Thin veils of skin and membranes cling to his armour, clump together trying to bind him and cocoon him in their cloying embrace. All strength has drained from his muscles and he can do nothing. A trickle of unliving juices force their way trough his clenched teeth, stinging his tongue with their taste, and pushing deeper past his last lines of defense into his lungs. When he finally opens his mouth to scream the trickle becomes a torrent and no sound issues forth. There is no sound, other than the steady pounding of a heart somewhere in the distance.

ooc: Nurthrak spends the next 2 rounds regenerating, dreaming the dreams of insanity.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 21, 2003)

Ending his move behind a column (E3), Arngen loads his handcrossbow with a bolt covered with spider venow of his own.
He comes half out from the cover of the column, firing the bolt at his closest enemy (the one at D3)


----------



## Caliber (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: I'm not sure which enemies Wesellu is aware of and which he isn't. He can see the Wizard obviously ... any others? Anyway ...

IC: Enraged at the Wizard's attack, Wesellu fires off a trio of _Magic Missles_ at the floating mage. As Enraela's Hippogriff appears, he smiles grimly, knowing the enemy Wizard's time is soon up.

Scanning about the room, he searches for his more meatier companions, trying to see how the battle fares else where ...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 21, 2003)

Gentaria smiles wickedly and calls for the favour of Lolth (Divine Favour) as she steps forward (10'), putting herself between the figure with the double-sword and her sister.  Drawing her own weapons as she moves, she waits for the figure to approach to its doom.  

(You said the figure that just felled Nurthak was heading towards the preistess's so I assumed I could see him coming.)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

(You said the figure that just felled Nurthak was heading towards the preistess's so I assumed I could see him coming.)[/QUOTE]

OoC: Wesellu can see the Mage, but not the figure skirting the Wall.
Both Brogark and Gentaria spot the figure, Gentaria moving to Q-12 sound OK?.
Figure in M-19 or thereabouts.

IC: Gentaria casts _Divine might_, feeling Lolth's Power infuse her being.

Brogark snarls and _Charges_ the figure,the Captain of Ferach's Voursiddi (Mercinary regiments) wishing to test his steel against this Cessulli.Brogark's Waraxe slams into the masked Drow, stopping it's movement towards his Mistress.
 <Max damage, 21HP...Hehe, he has Drow as a Chosen Foe...er, Shh!>

_Round Three_
<Nurthrak Regenerates 1 HP>
OoC:Grolvus is up...I assume he attacks the Drow facing him and Jikull?


IC:Grolvus moves around the half-Ogre and the Drow, attacking from the rear moves around,striking like a Scorpion,hitting him once < 27HP total, including frost and Sneak>. The Drow staggers forward, and is then hit full force by Jikull's massive blade < 23HP>. He falls to the ground, a crumpled mass...

The Double-Sword wielder strikes at Brogark, four blows, the first hitting < 13HP>, though the Hobgoblin succeeds in deflecting the rest < Wow, I rolled a 16,a 2,a 2 and a 3>.

Wesellu casts a _Magic Missile_ at the embattled Wizard, hitting him unerringly three times <12HP>.



Arngen is up...

<The only visible targets are the levitating Drow (about 60' from him) and the Drow fighting Brogark in M-19>.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2003)

Since Enraela has shown that she can take care of herself, in more than one way, and there are no visible threats to him, Arngen eases against the column and gulps down an antitoxin to help him fight the poison running through his veins.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 23, 2003)

Arngen drinks his Antitoxin, hoping that it will do the trick when the time came again for the Venom to attack his system.

The Cessulli Wizard, beset with the Hippogryph, must turn his attentin to it instead of the Enemies below.
Despite his attempts at getting a spell off, the combination of Wesellu's spell and the Hippogryph's assault was too much for his mind to fathom through, ad his spell fails on his lips...

Enraela laughs as she sends a Poisoned Bolt skywards  <1 HP, but the Poison takes effect...Wizard loses 2 Con.>
The Hippogryph strikes with claw and bite <8HP total...low rolls>.The last bite removes the Wizard's head from his shoulders, blood spraying down below....then the Hippogryph turns a baleful _Celestial_ eye to those on the ground...

Enraela frowns a bit and says 'Well, such things are fraught with peril, i suppose....

Gentaria is up...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 23, 2003)

OoCAMMIT...I messed up and unfrtunately, nobody else spotted it...
< Cured of all disease,sickness. 12 temporary HPs each,+1 morale bonus on all attacks, Immunity to fear for 12 hours>. The Hero's Feast...12 Temp HPs. Nurthrak wouldn't have been dropped below 0...Frak.

Ok, we'll say that he was...er...Serpenteye, I think I have something else for you to fret about anyways...You have an action on round two and we'll give you one now on round three as well. Only Nurthrak sees this on Round two.
I assume that you will want to use some form of healing (if you have it) on round two (you will, trust me).

IC: Nurthrak looks up, pain from his wounds more thanhe had born in recent memory,that Drow would pay dearly. His moody reverie was interrupted by something moving on the ceiling, a massive shape cloaked in Darkness...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2003)

Gentaria chuckles to herself as she feels the power of Lolth course through her, and charges at the drow on the ground.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 23, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoCAMMIT...I messed up and unfrtunately, nobody else spotted it...
> < Cured of all disease,sickness. 12 temporary HPs each,+1 morale bonus on all attacks, Immunity to fear for 12 hours>. The Hero's Feast...12 Temp HPs. Nurthrak wouldn't have been dropped below 0...Frak.
> 
> Ok, we'll say that he was...er...Serpenteye, I think I have something else for you to fret about anyways...You have an action on round two and we'll give you one now on round three as well. Only Nurthrak sees this on Round two.
> ...




ooc: It's ok, now that you've corrected it there's no harm done. Did you include the +1 morale bonus on my grapple attempt? I assume that makes no difference.

-
Round 2:
Nurthrak curses quietly to himself, he used to take a perverse pride in his ability to murder lesser beings, but clearly he had met his equal under that silver mask. He shakes his head to clear away the daze and digs in the pockets of his belt for a healing potion. Perhaps, he thinks with a certain degree of smugness, this serves my purposes well. Things would get very interesting if the mysterious warrior managed to kill the priestesses and we have yet to see what that cloaked being is capable of. Nurthrak finishes the potion (Cure light wounds 1d8+1) and makes his way into partial cover behind a pillar.

Round 3:
Nurthrak curses again, the situation had changed considerably in the last few seconds. Only one of their enemies were still alive, except for that mysterious shadow. With a snarl of rage he charges the double-sword wielder, he had a reputation to uphold, after all, and a revenge to execute. After he has made his attack on the drow he barks out a warning "There's one more by the ceiling!"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

OoC: Nurthrak healed 9HP.

Round three: Nurthrak _Charges_ the back of the Masked Drow, clawing him <11HP>. Now _Flanked_, he is in for a world of hurt.

Gentaria _Charges_, stabbing the Masked-Figure with her blade <7HP>.

Brogark isa whirl of blows, though only one manages to hit <13HP>, th masked-Figure shows no sign of dropping yet...

Grolvus is up...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2003)

Grolvus charges towards the surrounded drow if he's not too far away, otherwise he simply moves towards them in order to charge the next round.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Grolvus makes his way towards the embattled Drow, though  it will take some time yet to reach him.
<You could get close enough to Charge or make an attack next round, say 20' away sound like a good stopping point?>


Jikull, likewise moves towards the Drow, trailing blood as he does, his _Rage_ still burning deep inside.

The Masked Drow spins and whirls amongst his foes,hitting Brogark once <41HP on a Crit including Ki Critical, he is a Weapon-Master, btw>,then Gentaria <Crit, Critical as above for 20 HP damage>, then Nurthrak <18HP> and lastly Brogark again <12HP>.


OoC:Nurthrak at 1 HP, Gentaria down 20HP, Brogark has taken 73 HP....but is still doggedly on his feet.


Wesellu is up, the only visible targe is the Drow slicing away amongst his Companions.

Wait...Wesellu sees something _Massive_ above on the ceiling, a _Deeper Darkness_ against the dark of the Chamber, uncoiling and descending...

A massive Spear shoots downwards, skewering Jikull <25 HP> and then ripping back out of his body as a _Huge_ form hits the floor of the Chamber, cracking the already damaged tiles...

Standing over 15 feet tall and wreathed in ribbons of darkness, the _Fiend_ bears a fang-filled maw and massive horns that extend another four feet from it's head. Huge wings, black with purple veins pulsating throughout beat at the air, sending it's musky and fetid stench your way, even as it's _Laugh_ rips throughout your very Souls...


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 25, 2003)

Nurthrak sneers at the masked drow "Fool, your attacks are wasted on me, prepare to die."

ooc: full attack at 10" distance.

--


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Nurthrak, despite the massive form that had landed not 40 feet behind him, concentrated still upon the Masked Drow, hitting him with both clawed hands and, lifting him up and out of the melee, literally tears him asunder, blood and viscera spraying his _companions_...

Enraela stands near, a Scroll in hand...reading it, she invokes _Cure Moderate Wounds,Mass_ on her Companions, healing them all < 27HP healed to all PCs>.

The Hippogryph, sensing the _Fiend_, Charges it and _Smiting_ it.
It's attack fails . however, though it does present a distraction for the thing, however small...

Gentaria is up...

I will post a new map very soon.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 25, 2003)

Nurthrak laughs in triumph and turns towards the fiend. He speaks in an amicable enough voice with but an unmistakable threatening undertone. "Cousin, you are clearly outmatched here. You would do well to flee, or surrender."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

The Fiend looks down upon the _puny_ Half-Fiend and laughs, a full-throated sound that reverberates about the Chamber. 
 'You are no Cousin of mine, you spawn of a Lemure. Less than a Lemure, even....and I, a _Malebranche_...' it says haughtilly.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 25, 2003)

As the Fiend falls forth from the ceiling, Weselllu curses his choice of spells for the day. But there is no changing what is done. 

Reaching down he pulls for his Wand of Minor Acid Orb, and uttering the command word, lets the Orbs fly towards the beast as he back away from it. 

"Foul creature, you will NOT stand before me!"


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 25, 2003)

Nurthrak snarls in rage and charges the fiend, on his intitative


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

OoC:Just to clear things up a bit.

Grolvus 23
Nurthrak 19
Jikull 18 
 Malebranche
Wesellu 15
Arngen 14
Enraela 13
Celestial Hippogryph 13
Gentaria 11  We are here in Initiative
Brogark 8

new map coming soon...


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 28, 2003)

Grolvus takes a deep breath to calm himself, and enters combat with the massive demon, trying to flank it if anyone had engaged it before him.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 28, 2003)

OoC:Backtrack for Wesellu...

IC: Wesellu's Acid Orb lams into the Devil's chest, though it fizzle's and sputters doing no discernable damage.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, got stuck on the other side of the city with a flat bike tire and a dead cell phone for 2 days, had to spend the time at a friends house.

IC: Gentarias blades whirl around, slicing at her opponent with all her fury, a gleeful smile on her face.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry for the delay, got stuck on the other side of the city with a flat bike tire and a dead cell phone for 2 days, had to spend the time at a friends house.
> 
> IC: Gentarias blades whirl around, slicing at her opponent with all her fury, a gleeful smile on her face.






The only opponant left is a Devil nearly 20' tall, a Malebranche. Do you (Gentaria) want to Charge the Devil?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2003)

Sure, why not..


----------



## Caliber (Oct 29, 2003)

Swearing furiously, Wesellu tosses away his wand, reaching for another. 

"Blasted hells that you've come from creature, I will NOT be overcome!"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

OoC: Good thing you folks ate that scrumptious _Hero's Feast_ earlier, thus giving you Immunity to the Malebranche's fear Ability...

HP TOTALS PRIOR TO THIS POST, including the 12 Temp HPs (HP). Numbers reflect the mass cure spell. If your total HP number is incorrect, please correct me.

Arngen 47 (59)/ at full.
Brogark 89 (101)/ 45
Enraela 52 (64)/at full
Gentaria 59 (71)/ at full
Grolvus 85 (97)/ at full
Jikull 96 (122)/ 114 <rage included>
Nurthrak 54 (66)/ 29
Wesellu 35 (47)/ at full


IC:Gentaria Charges the Malbranche, though her blow misses and finds no mark.

Brogark _Charges_ as well, his Waraxe cutting into the fiend <  17HP>.

Grolvus _Charges _ the now Flanked Fiend, though he misses the Fiend as well...

Nurthrak (within full attack range with your 10' reach and a 5' step), attacks the Fiend with savagery, hitting with both Claws...<47HP...-25 for it's DR= 22HP...perhaps one of your new weapons would help.>.

Jikull , also close enough to get his full <Raging> bonus, swing's his massive blade twice, hitting once <12 HP after DR...including PA>.

The Malebranche attacks...hitting Brogark twice <56HP,-11 and DEAD>, Gentaria once <31HP,ouch...>, Nurthrak once <22HP> and leaning over to Bite
the Celestial Hippogryph <7HP>.

Brogark, his eyes full of shame at failing his Mistress, falls dead at the feet of the Melabranche...


Wesellu is up...


_Initiative_


Grolvus 23
Nurthrak 19
Jikull 18 
Malebranche
Wesellu 15 We Are Here
Arngen 14
Enraela 13
Celestial Hippogryph 13
Gentaria 11 We are here in Initiative


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

Map


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 29, 2003)

Grolvus suddenly has an idea, and falls back from melee. As soon as it is safe to do so he takes out an oil of greater magic weapon +5 and applies it to his sword, then returns to the fray.

[ooc: I assume this'll take a while to do, but its easiest to put it all in one post.]


----------



## Caliber (Oct 29, 2003)

Uttering the command word for his wand, Wesellu unleashes a torrent of lightning towards the fiend. Not even pausing to see whether it has any more affect than his acid, Wesellu begins moving to the side, heading towards the door. 

_I WILL NOT BE STOPPED!_


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

Nurthrak laughs and backs away one step, drawing his Greatsword and Greataxe. 
_Thank you, cousin, for saving me the trouble._


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

Wesellu moves sideways and forwards 30', unleashing a blast from his _ Wand of Lightning_ as he does so < 7 HP..at least you got past it's SR20  >. The malebranche barely notices this, too busy laughing at the ring of tiny little morsels that it would soon pop into it's massive maw...consuming their souls like a babe to candy.

Arngen is Up...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 1, 2003)

Arngen's mind keeps screaming at him as he charges to the fray in which he will most likely have no effect. 
_Why am I doing this?! Why am I doing this?!_
Makes a daring stab with his shortsword, hoping that the potion he gulped down earlier is enough to guide his blade true and keep him from getting completely trashed.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

OOC:
Btw, Nurthrak is now in I15. He was in I14 last round, when he attacked the Malebranche.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 2, 2003)

OoC:Gotcha on N, Serpenteye, Arngen, I dunno...yo couls be sipping maragritas with some Succubus in Tahiti right now instead...

Arngen rushes from behind, [ICharging[/I] at the massive Devil's unprotected rear. Stabbing <Hit, 19HP with Sneak> it in the leg..._The Sword seems eager and pleased to wound so great a creature..._



Enraela _Summons_ another _Celestial Hippogryph_, which immediately streaks towards the Malebranche, _Smiting_ on it's charge attack < 10HP>.

Gentaria is up...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

OoC:Gentaria on Auto-Play... feel free to post actions, folks...

IC:Gentaria swings her blades in a deadly combination, striking the Devil twice, though neither finds a way to damage the thing (DR).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

As of New Round

Arngen 47 (59)/ at full.
Brogark 89 (101)/ 45
Enraela 52 (64)/at full
Gentaria 59 (71)/ 40
Grolvus 85 (97)/ at full
Jikull 96 (122)/ 26 <rage included>
Nurthrak 54 (44)/ 8 (regenerating 1/r)
Wesellu 35 (47)/ at full
malebranche ???/ down 91 (regenerating 8/r)
celestial hippogryph 1 25/ 2
celestial hippogryph 2 25/full


Grolvus falls back, pulling forth his Oil and applying it to his blade...a truly bad little suprise for the Fiend.

Nurthrak steps back and draws his two massive weapons.

Jikull continues to hack at the Devil, hittn it twice <2 hits, 2 crits for 43 48 , minus it's DR...=18 and 23 HP respectively, 41HP total.).

The Malebranche roars in indignation, levelling the odds a bit, stabbing Jikull 3 times <88HP in total>, and biting at the first Hippogryph again <16HP>.

Wesellu runs for the door, though the Malebranche takes a stab at him as he does so <rolled a'1',_ missed ya by that much...would have been 25HP..._.
he reaches it and reaches for the handle...

Arngen 14 We are here in Initiative
Enraela 13
Celestial Hippogryph #1 13
Celestial Hippogryph #2 13 
Gentaria 11


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 4, 2003)

Arngen stabs at the Malebranche again, hoping it won't hold against their concentrated barrage long enough to scewer him.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

Arngen stabs, but alas, the Devil's formidable hide protects it frm his blow.

Enraela casts _Invisibility[/I on herself.

The first Celestial Hippogryph attacks, hitting with both claws (18-DR=6,2nd did no damage)

The second Celestial Hippogryph missed.

Gentaria is up again..._


----------



## Uriel (Nov 5, 2003)

OoC:Ok, Gentaria on Auto...Post your actions, guys...


IC:Gentaria performs a _Withdrawl_,stepping back 20'.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 5, 2003)

ooc: Does the malebranche look like it is nearly dead and could fall to another round of attacks before its intiative comes up again?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 6, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Does the malebranche look like it is nearly dead and could fall to another round of attacks before its intiative comes up again?





Um...no. It looks not the least bit worried,actually...sorry.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2003)

Nurthrak looks around with a distasteful sneer on his lips. _The Bitch Queen is gone, her little sister and pet wizard are fleeing and one of her lapdogs is dead. I'm not going to die for this, I should flee too. But I cannot leave this fiend alive behind me or he's going to track me down and destroy me. Or will he? He was not with the Cessulli when I saw them on the Dam, I doubt he's an ally of theirs. Perhaps he's a guardian, bound here to protect the Door, unable to leave this room? The only known entrance is guarded by an army of spectres, there has got to be another way out this dungeon. What's behind that accursed Silver Door? Perhaps it's time to find out, I cannot let the Wizard take all the treasure for himself._ 

Nurthrak spits, takes a few steps to the south and picks up the Double Sword wielding Drow he killed earlier, tossing him over his shoulder. _He might have something of value, or make an acceptable snack._ Then he heads for the Silver Door as quickly as possible, staying out of the Malebranche's reach.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 7, 2003)

Grolvus looks on nervously at the melee after applying the oil. Again he takes a deep breath, grits his teeth, and reenters the fray. He attempts to flank the Malebranche, and strike it where it looks most vulnerable.


----------



## Caliber (Nov 7, 2003)

Wesellu spares a momentary glance back to his commrades as the Malenbrache swing passes a little too close for comfort.

_They better keep it busy long enough. I don't have the energy left to face that beast on my own ... _


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

Grolvus _Charges_ again from the rear, stabbing his blade into the Malebranche <22HP including Sneak>.


Nurthrak _Withdraws _from the melee, moving to the Drow killed earlier.

Jikull continues to hack at the Devil , hitting once <20 HP>.



Wesellu is up...
OoC:Is Wesellu pening the Door?

Arngen 14
Enraela 13
Celestial Hippogryph #2 13
Gentaria 11


----------



## Caliber (Nov 7, 2003)

Instinctively, Wesellu reaches out to swing open the Door. The sounds of the dead and dying fade from his ears. The smell of the burning devil and the stinking troll fade from his nose.

The DOOR filled his vision, and as everything else fades back, it is all he can see.

For how long had this Door haunted his dreams? Now, finally, he would see what lay on the other side ...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

Wesellu reaches out, pulling on the ring-handle of the Door...showing a solid grey field where a room or corridor would be.

_ The World shifted, Wesellu's perceptions askew, as if he had eaten of the pale red mushrooms that some took to escape Reality...his vision distorting and his ears abuzz, blocking out all else save for the thrumming pulse of his own Heart.Beyond the Door...There was no beyond the Door, no prize...
Wait, the grey was changing, showing a picture,pictures...

...a Forge where Duergar worked tirelessly on arms and armor...
...the side of a Riverbank, flying fish leaping for buzzing insects...
...an intolerably bright scene, the upper World, some city of bright lights and noise...
...the Heart of a dark cavern, a huge Draconic form atop a massive pile of Treasure, looted over many Ages...
...the walls of Thelaru'acli, the Lerondyl Forest in the foreground...
...the courtyard of the House Ferach...guards practicing at arms...
...the throne Room of House Ferach, the Duchess drumming her fingers impatiently...

Wesellu found that he could control where the Door showed, focusing on his Chambers in the compound, the familiar sight of his bedroom comforting him...
_

Wesellu snapped out of his Reverie. The Door hid no Treasure, it _was_ the treasure. It was a Portal that allowed passage between places, anywhere viewed, the ability to move countless troops instantly. With such a Thing, House Ferach could rule Thelaru'acli...perhaps the entirety of the Underdark...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Nurthrak _Withdraws _from the melee, moving to the Drow killed earlier.



ooc:
Nurthrak does not _Withdraw_ from the melee, since he's not in the Malebranches threatened area, and does not risk drawing an AOO. He makes a move action to get to the dead drow, and another action to pick him up.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Nurthrak does not _Withdraw_ from the melee, since he's not in the Malebranches threatened area, and does not risk drawing an AOO. He makes a move action to get to the dead drow, and another action to pick him up.




The Malebranche threatens a 15' radius, not 10. You are still within 15', since you stepped back 5' to I15, though I think you mean L15.Either way,that is in it's threatened area, as it has a 15' reach as a Huge creature.

When you took a 5' step back (from betwee melee and 10, using your reach, i assume), you were still within it's 15' reach. Your next move is leaving it's AofOp range, so it wither has to be a Withdraw or you will get whacked.

Not that I'm trying to kill _all_ of you, that is...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 7, 2003)

*ooc:*



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> The Malebranche threatens a 15' radius, not 10. You are still within 15', since you stepped back 5' to I15, though I think you mean L15.Either way,that is in it's threatened area, as it has a 15' reach as a Huge creature.
> 
> When you took a 5' step back (from betwee melee and 10, using your reach, i assume), you were still within it's 15' reach. Your next move is leaving it's AofOp range, so it wither has to be a Withdraw or you will get whacked.




Oh, ok. I don't know the stats for the Malebranche so I was just guessing it had 10' reach. 



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Not that I'm trying to kill _all_ of you, that is...




Just some of us . That's fine by Nurthrak, every party member killed is just another enemy removed.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Oh, ok. I don't know the stats for the Malebranche so I was just guessing it had 10' reach.
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of us . That's fine by Nurthrak, every party member killed is just another enemy removed.




OoC:I'm only killing the weaK ones...so far it has been the NPC ones, but that's just because the were tanks and charged the Devil.
Honestly, the thing is listed as CR 9,but I think it is much stronger than that.
Snippet: DR 25/+2... dammit, so manyof these characters had +1 weapons with cool additions like keen instead of a +2. ack. I guess it is CR9, but that little slip cost Jikull his life, since he would have done another 100HP in 4 hits to the thing. Oh well...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Snippet: DR 25/+2...




That doesn't look like 3,5e... Damage Resistances were reduced greatly in the new edition.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2003)

"Wizard! Get back here or I'll make sure my sword goes through you before this thing gets me!"
Arngen takes another stab at the demon, wincing at the pain radiating from his wound.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> That doesn't look like 3,5e... Damage Resistances were reduced greatly in the new edition.




OoC:Nope, the MMII hasn't been converted yet. I'm pretty horrified at how big it's DR is. Is there a conversion chart somewhere?
PS:You guys aren;t suppossed to kill it easily, but it's pretty much going to slay you all at this point :O

Edit:Ok, I compared a few Devils. The Malebranche has the same numbers as the Pit Fiend. All of the Devils DRs have been reduced by 10 points.

It's DR is Now 15/good, which means...it has taken a bit more damage. I'll edit that into my post as soon as  figure it out, since it will be taking more damage from the Celestial Hippogryphs,Gentaria and Jikull, but less from those of you with +2 or better weapns (which will suffer a 1-HP hit so to speak.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 7, 2003)

ooc: Wonderful  I'm not sure Nurthrak would have acted the same way as he did the past 2 rounds under these new circumstances (drawing his weapons and withdrawing from the fight), but I guess we can't mess with the continuity too much.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2003)

*OoC:* I though the monsters from MM2 were covered in the conversion booklet available from Wizard's site. Unless, of course, my mind is letting me down again.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2003)

Grolvus and Jikull hack and slash at the Devil, cutting it in numerous places. 
The Malebranche falls to it's knees, then to the floor. You have the feeling that it isn't exactly finished,however. The Hippogryph continues to savage the Devil, even as you all notice what happens next at the Door.

The remaining Celestial Hippogryph movs to attack Nurthrak, who easily tears the thing apart, savoring the taste of it's Holy Flesh.


The Silver Door glows for a moment and then falls free of it's placement upon the wall, it shrinks down to a miniature version of itself about 6" tall. Wesellu stands before the Portal, looking into something beyond, as if the doorway still went somewhere.

the Ceiling begins to shake and chunks of stone begin pelting down from above. It would seem that either the slaying of the Fiend or the removel of the Door has triggered something unpleasant (or perhaps the both in tandem)...


Enraela, close to the door, suddenly becomes visible as a chuk of rock hits her  <9HP>. 
Gentaria dodges the falling rock, coming to the Doorway, her blades out, protecting her wounded sister.

Nurthrak, Arngen and Grolvus also dodge the rock. 

OoC:So, run for the door or loot bodies...?

OoC:Ref saves DC 18 every round to avoid 3D6 crushing damage.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Wonderful  I'm not sure Nurthrak would have acted the same way as he did the past 2 rounds under these new circumstances (drawing his weapons and withdrawing from the fight), but I guess we can't mess with the continuity too much.




OoC:Yeah. it would have been cool for you to have at him, maybe finishing him off, but he would have dealt all of that last damage to you, had you stuck it out.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 8, 2003)

Nurthrak scoops up the double-sword wielder, carrying the corpse over his head to give cover from the falling stones, then he run towards the portal.

_I wonder where that damn thing leads._


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 8, 2003)

*OoC:*Had to check it to make sure I wasn't making stuff up and, just as I remembered, the MM2 is among the books revised in the revision booklet. For direct linkage, click here

*IC:* "Damn, the whole place is coming apart."
Arngen scoops Jikull by the legs and staggers as his poison-drained muscles first defy his commands. As soon as Grolvus graps the upper body, he starts moving towards Enraela, hoping he won't get hit by the falling rubble.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:*Had to check it to make sure I wasn't making stuff up and, just as I remembered, the MM2 is among the books revised in the revision booklet. For direct linkage, click here
> 
> *IC:* "Damn, the whole place is coming apart."
> Arngen scoops Jikull by the legs and staggers as his poison-drained muscles first defy his commands. As soon as Grolvus graps the upper body, he starts moving towards Enraela, hoping he won't get hit by the falling rubble.





OoC:Thanks, he has DR 10 then, though it's all sort of moot now.
D'oh...Jikull would have killed it then, not the other way round...OK, editing.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2003)

_ Headache-Inspiring messy but 'Real' Ending_


Grolvus and Jikull hack and slash at the Devil, cutting it in numerous places. 
The Malebranche falls to it's knees, then to the floor. You have the feeling that it isn't exactly finished,however. The Hippogryph continues to savage the Devil, even as you all notice what happens next at the Door.

The remaining Celestial Hippogryph movs to attack Nurthrak, who easily tears the thing apart, savoring the taste of it's Holy Flesh.


The Silver Door glows for a moment and then falls free of it's placement upon the wall, it shrinks down to a miniature version of itself about 6" tall. Wesellu stands before the Portal, looking into something beyond, as if the doorway still went somewhere.

the Ceiling begins to shake and chunks of stone begin pelting down from above. It would seem that either the slaying of the Fiend or the removel of the Door has triggered something unpleasant (or perhaps the both in tandem)...


Enraela, close to the door, suddenly becomes visible as a chuk of rock hits her <9HP>. 
Gentaria dodges the falling rock, coming to the Doorway, her blades out, protecting her wounded sister.

Nurthrak, Arngen and Grolvus also dodge the rock. 

OoC:So, run for the door or loot bodies...?

OoC:Ref saves DC 18 every round to avoid 3D6 crushing damage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 8, 2003)

"Time to go then?" Grolvus yells to Arngen, a half-smile adorning his face.

He grabs the body of the fallen Hobgoblin and starts dragging it towards the priestess.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 8, 2003)

"So it seems, I don't really feel like I could carry the roof."


----------



## Caliber (Nov 8, 2003)

His mind still reeling with the ramifications of the DOOR, Wesellu turns about as the chamber begins to collapse. He watches, emotionless, as the demon falls to the ground. As bodies are grabbed and the survivors begin to limp toward him, he turns back just in time to watch the DOOR shrink down, and detach.

Reaching down, Wesellu attempts to pick it up, with only a slight shiver of ectasy at finally having found it. 

_My reward will be glorious ..._


----------



## Uriel (Nov 9, 2003)

The Doorway looms still, showing Duchess Ferach's throne Room still, though it is beginning to become fuzzy...

OoC:So, anyone jumping through?


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 9, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Nurthrak scoops up the double-sword wielder, carrying the corpse over his head to give cover from the falling stones, then he run towards the portal.
> 
> _I wonder where that damn thing leads._




Next round Nurthrak will have reached the portal. he will then try to _will_ it into displaying Gentreoll's throne room and jump trough. If his amateurish attempt at controlling an artifact fails he'll jump trough nevertheless.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 9, 2003)

Grolvus waits for Enraela to go through first, unless she wants him to go before her.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

OoC:I'm waiting to see what Wesellu does first, since he is there first...


----------



## Caliber (Nov 10, 2003)

As the portal begins to fuzz Wesellu suddenly snaps free of his excitement and looks around, almost as if for the first time. Focusing on the Duchess's Throne Room, he jumps through, knowing no harm can come while he carries IT with him.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Wesellu jumps through, followed by Enraela,Gentaria,Nurthrak,Jikull (who looks as though he's seen a ghost, or thought he was going to be one recently),Arngen and Grolvus.

************************************************************

The Throne Room of House Ferach was abuzz.

First Daughter Enraela, along with her sister Gentaria,had secured an Artifact that would ensure Ferach's survival in the tumulstuous chaos of Thelaru'acli.
Wesellu Ferach had been crucial, and was now in high esteem, though the Seer had formerly been of little note to Duchess Rimphoria. She seemed intrigued by his notions (though they stemmed from a _male_) of the implications and possibilities that the Door held. She would listen for hours to him ramble and drone on about the minutae of the Door (without so much as a threat to disembowel him for boring her).
The time came for the Door to be used, and the city was thrown into disarray as a dozen raids from House Ferach occurred in a single day, rivals murdered,hordes looted,outposts secured. House Ferach was secure once more.
Forgotten in the accolades for the Noble Family, a group sat in the commons of the Guard's Mess Hall.

Grolvus,Arngen (who seems to have waned in Enraela's Attentions over the last few weeks, she having taken several new Noble-Slaves from Rival Houses as her _pets_),Nurthrak (who found himself surrounded by Drow, not trolls when he exited the Door's other side) and Brogark (recently brought back from the realm of the fallen, and a bit morose and quiet about the whole subject. It seems that Death changed one's outlook).


***********************************************************
***************** END OF THE SILVER DOOR **********************
***********************************************************


----------

